# ***Official NEW Seiko 38.5mm Solar Diver Thread (SNE569, SNE571, SNE573, SNE575)***



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Thought I'd start a thread on these new Seiko 38.5mm Solar Divers which appear to be out in the wild now. I've seen a few Watchuseek posts with people wearing these. Please post up your photos and and relevant videos. I might pick up one of these in the future if I can get a good deal. I've hyperlinked the model names with the product links on the Seiko Global web page. I like the size and the fact that they have a sapphire crystal, but a bit disappointed the bracelet models only have folded end links. Kind of a steep asking price for a rather basic V157 Solar quartz watch.

Solar Quartz Caliber V157 (10 month power reserve)
Stainless Steel Case
Sapphire Crystal
Thickness: 10.6㎜
Diameter: 38.5㎜
Length: 46.5㎜
Price: $475 USD strap /$500 USD bracelet










*SNE569P1







*
*SNE571P1*

*







*
*SNE573P1*








*SNE575P1*

*







*


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## kevinkar (Mar 29, 2008)

These look like very reasonable tough everyday wear watches. Probably great performers. If I did not already have an SSC017 I'd consider one of these for a solar model. I'm sure there are those who'd argue but these could be future SKX-popular. Though I do think the prices are slightly higher than they should be but you do get ISO rating, sapphire and quartz accuracy. I think it's a great lineup.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Lest we forget, this *1996 solar titanium midsized diver *with V145
dial 1 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

That’s a great piece, but this thread is about the newly released 38.5mm Solar Seiko Divers.


----------



## Toolwatchmd (Sep 6, 2020)

Too small. I like my Seiko divers like I like my women…thick and chunky.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Couldn’t tell from the “38.5mm” in the title that it would be too small for you? Too small for you, but maybe not others. Plenty of 40+ mm size watches already for you to choose from. Size of a watch is a subjective preference after all…

This is the first sub 40mm Seiko Solar Diver that has actually been released in the North American market for some time. I enjoy watches of all sizes, but the addition of a sapphire crystal on a solar quartz diver is my interest in this piece.


----------



## blackcutlass (Aug 8, 2018)

As with most Seiko divers, I don’t care for the hand set. The lugs are too thick as well. Solar is cool though.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

All 4 variations look great in person. Left the shop with the black dial /black bezel for its timeless classic good looks. Watch is nicely proportioned, sits low on the wrist and wears very comfortably. The stock silicone strap is ok but not great and a tad too long. Heres a wrist shot with a Barton elite 👍. Very happy with my new acquisition.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice. I like the black model, just wish it came on the bracelet. I’m not really a fan of the other colourways.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Exactly my thoughts too. Black bezel + bracelet is my ideal configuration 👍. I may order the bracelet at some later date and wish someone like strapcode will make one with solid endlinks instead of hollow from Seiko. The other colourways just did not sing to me. With that said, I think the colourways will appeal to those who prefer something different from the traditional submariner look. The metallic brown bezel will look very nice on a lady's wrist I think. Heres a side by side comparison of the black bezel with its bigger brother for those who are interested.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow looks bigger than a 38.5mm in that photo. I just picked up an SPB143 a month ago and like that size (40-41mm). I sometimes feel like 38mm divers are too small, however, they wear really comfortably. A Strapcode bracelet would be welcomed. I was disappointed to see the stock Seiko bracelet has folded end links (especially given the steep asking price). I doubt given the price, the fact it’s a solar quartz (not an automatic) and the small 38.5mm size will make this a popular enough model for Strapcode to make a bracelet. I’ve been a bad boy and bought about 5 watches in the last 6-7 months so I have to cool my jets for a while on any new purchases.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

I think these look nice (enough). Not my exit watch nice so dang it; might just get one as the search continues. Seeing as my turtle is starting to dance it's last dance after 5 years of enjoyment and the fact that I can't (won't) subject any of my other seiko autos to the same level of "abuse" and I don't always want to strap on the G shock, well- I need a new analogue beater.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Marc from LIW mentioned in the comments for this video that he'll consider making a bracelet for these 38.5mm solar divers if the demand is there. ?


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

With that sapphire crystal, drilled thru lugs, good classic submariner look, nice & thin profile, solar powered, not so pricey, this is a near perfect beater watch for me that I can just slap on my wrist and its good to go without having to reset the time like an auto (I rotate my watches). All I need now is someone to come up with a decent bracelet with solid end links !


----------



## roscoe67 (Apr 9, 2020)

Any word on whether they will put a GMT solar movement in those? It would be an ideal adventure travel watch.


----------



## Dietly (Feb 24, 2018)

My first reaction was awesome looking watch, second reaction was $500!? For a quartz watch? And that cheap hollow end link bracelet? bleh. 

Seiko is getting more and more divorced from reality every year it seems.


----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

Such a good looking watch but the lugs, come on...

It's chunky and rather square shaped, exactly like the first Rolex Subc. It makes the watch look longer which it doesn't need.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Very close to ordering either the blue or black version. I emailed Sakura about getting the black dialed version with a bracelet, and they're checking with their supplier to see if they can order bracelets separately.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Good watches. Too expensive.
Seiko thinks sapphire crystal commands a $200 premium.
Also, I wouldn't risk buying these online, further lowering your chances of getting a discount. You need to be able to check:

Rehaut ring is aligned.
Bezel is aligned.
Second hand hits the markers.
Impossible to ask someone overseas to do that for you before shipping. They always say "we check before sending!" but you will likely be disappointed as like with Seiko's QC standards, what passes muster for overseas sellers is also pretty loose. And what are you going to do about it once it arrives, less than perfect? Who wants to go through the headache of returning the watch? That hassle would cancel out any discount those overseas sellers would offer.

If you want one of these watches at a reasonable price, my main recommendation would be wait for them to go on discount at a local store where you can inspect in person before buying. This may take up to 12 months though, so you'll need to be patient - not a great WIS trait, I know...


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Based on my observation of various local dealers' stock turn in the past week or so, most of them that offer decent discounts are out of stock on the black bezel, followed by the PADI which is their next best selling. Almost all the dealers still have plenty of stock for the other 2 color variations. The only black bezel I can still find here are in the big authorized 'showroom' dealers that offer no or little discount.


----------



## grenert (Dec 9, 2016)

Boy, these are tempting. I'm very happy to see Seiko offering some non-gigantic divers for a reasonable price. I only wish the case (the lugs, in particular) weren't so squared off. There's not enough taper on the lugs. I assume the strap/bracelet is 20mm, so they couldn't give a normal taper since they were already starting with a smaller watch. I think that a better solution would have been to just make the strap 18mm. If an 18mm strap were a dealbreaker for someone, the 38mm diameter would've probably already ruled it out. I still may give the strap model a try.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

GregoryD said:


> Very close to ordering either the blue or black version. I emailed Sakura about getting the black dialed version with a bracelet, and they're checking with their supplier to see if they can order bracelets separately.


Tell us what answer you get, when one is given. This is the route I'd go.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

grenert said:


> Boy, these are tempting. I'm very happy to see Seiko offering some non-gigantic divers for a reasonable price. I only wish the case (the lugs, in particular) weren't so squared off. There's not enough taper on the lugs. I assume the strap/bracelet is 20mm, so they couldn't give a normal taper since they were already starting with a smaller watch. I think that a better solution would have been to just make the strap 18mm. If an 18mm strap were a dealbreaker for someone, the 38mm diameter would've probably already ruled it out. I still may give the strap model a try.


I never noticed the lugs were 'abnormal' until I saw the comments here. Now that you've mentioned it, yes, it does look kind of squared but it is no where near as bad as the Rolex 116610LN, which I have owned b4 and flipped for that very same reason. For me, if the Seiko lugs were squared, I didn't really felt it in person. Suggest you try it on in person instead of just relying on photos b4 taking the plunge. It may surprise you.


----------



## yom (Jul 23, 2021)

Looks like a large 38.5mm. Despite being 0.5mm wider than the SKX013, it's 3.5mm longer with those wide lugs. Nice and thin though which is nice.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

yom said:


> Looks like a large 38.5mm. Despite being 0.5mm wider than the SKX013, it's 3.5mm longer with those wide lugs. Nice and thin though which is nice.


If I remember correctly, the SKX013 measures just under 38mm. This one looks to have a bit more wrist presence and isnt as boxy as the 013.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes with the longer lugs (47mm) and squarish-flat case design it definitely looks like with wears more like a 39-40mm watch. I used to own an SKX013 (foolishly sold it) and now have the Islander ISL-05, and both of those wore very small, more like the size of a dress watch which I'm not really a fan of.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I had to sell my SKX013 because it became redundant with my midsize Omega Seamaster (previous gen, black lacquer dial). I miss the janky jubilee bracelet and hot dog markers but the proportions made it feel like a stack of half-dollar coins on my wrist.

As for the new solar divers, I picked up a SNE575 from Mimo's Jewelry for under USD $400. I was pleasantly surprised to see everything lined up correctly and the seconds hand hit close enough to the markers. The long and chunky lugs do not bother me and I like how it has a sapphire crystal and an embossed bezel insert. The pop of color (yeah, I said it) is nice in my collection of mostly monochrome watches. It definitely earned "keeper for now" status in my collection. I had not purchased a new Seiko diver in two years since getting a Seiko SBBN033 Tuna which temporarily satisfied my want of another Seiko diver. I have not purchased an automatic diver in quite some time.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Can anyone confirm if the lume is centered with the date window. Because almost all photos I've seen so far show that the lume is a little higher than the center of the date window

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I had to sell my SKX013 because it became redundant with my midsize Omega Seamaster (previous gen, black lacquer dial). I miss the janky jubilee bracelet and hot dog markers but the proportions made it feel like a stack of half-dollar coins on my wrist.
> 
> As for the new solar divers, I picked up a SNE575 from Mimo's Jewelry for under USD $400. I was pleasantly surprised to see everything lined up correctly and the seconds hand hit close enough to the markers. The long and chunky lugs do not bother me and I like it has a sapphire crystal and an embossed bezel insert. The pop of color (yeah, I said it) is nice in my collection of mostly monochrome watches. It is definitely earned "keeper for now" status in my collection. I had not purchased a new Seiko diver in two years since getting a Seiko SBBN033 Tuna which temporarily satisfied my want of another Seiko diver. I have not purchased an automatic diver in quite some time.


Congrats on your new PADI 575. It is a very nice watch indeed and I had a hard time choosing between the 575 and 573. Some wrist shots would be nice, if you could. It will add color to this thread.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

h_zee13 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the lume is centered with the date window. Because almost all photos I've seen so far show that the lume is a little higher than the center of the date window
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'd have to post the photo without the lines drawn on to say for sure. The alignment of everything looks pretty good to me despite my OCD. If you can't see misalignment with your naked eye and have to draw digital lines on photos to check the alignment it can't be that bad.

If you buy Seiko, no matter what you do, there will be some degree of misalignment on something despite how well you check a piece over. Best to buy other brands if you seek much improved QC.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

KoolKat said:


> Congrats on your new PADI 575. It is a very nice watch indeed and I had a hard time choosing between the 575 and 573. Some wrist shots would be nice, if you could. It will add color to this thread.


Here it is!











h_zee13 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the lume is centered with the date window. Because almost all photos I've seen so far show that the lume is a little higher than the center of the date window


It looks like the date window/lume pip alignment issue is not a bug, it is a feature.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

h_zee13 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the lume is centered with the date window. Because almost all photos I've seen so far show that the lume is a little higher than the center of the date window
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly I don't it's a misalignment issue but more like the width of the lume is smaller than the date window and it's placed just a bit higher which looks weird

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

The lume pip looks near dead centre to date window on mine. Could it be photo distortion due to angle of camera? Can they send another photo?


----------



## grenert (Dec 9, 2016)

The sad, little, unframed date window reiminds me of the date window on my mini turtle. I ordinarily hate cyclops lenses, but I make an exception for that watch because it prevents the date from fading into obscurity.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

KoolKat said:


> The lume pip looks near dead centre to date window on mine. Could it be photo distortion due to angle of camera? Can they send another photo?
> 
> View attachment 16018695


Perfect that's exactly what I wanted to know. Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinkar (Mar 29, 2008)

grenert said:


> The sad, little, unframed date window reiminds me of the date window on my mini turtle. I ordinarily hate cyclops lenses, but I make an exception for that watch because it prevents the date from fading into obscurity.


Agreed. Unframed date windows do make the date fade out of the picture. But I can't stand cyclops windows so I'll take the unframed window any day.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

grenert said:


> The sad, little, unframed date window reiminds me of the date window on my mini turtle. I ordinarily hate cyclops lenses, but I make an exception for that watch because it prevents the date from fading into obscurity.


I think the round cyclops helps as well on the mini turtle. I usually hate cyclops as well and I'm glad these new solar divers don't have one. I did a sapphire swap on my gen 3 monster to get rid of it.


----------



## 0b5cur1ty (Sep 17, 2007)

I got one of these at the weekend, being thrilled (and surprised) that Seiko were introducing a new quartz mid-size diver. Whilst I can understand these models might seem expensive if you're comparing them to the SKX007/013, in terms of finishing they really are on another level; more akin to the Sumo. It's not just the sapphire crystal but also the case and dial finishing, brushed hands, applied markers, strap quality etc.

Interestingly, all the examples in the shop (they had all 4 variants) were perfect in terms of dial/bezel alignment and had the second hand exactly hitting the markers. Maybe Seiko has nailed these things now?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

0b5cur1ty said:


> Interestingly, all the examples in the shop (they had all 4 variants) were perfect in terms of dial/bezel alignment and had the second hand exactly hitting the markers. Maybe Seiko has nailed these things now?


The cynic in me knows that Seiko will let the QC slide&#8230;.lol. Hopefully not. Loving the all black model.


----------



## Dean_Clevername (Dec 28, 2018)

Man, what sneaky release. Way too under the radar. I have a spb153 on it's way and yet here I am considering these already because of the 38.5mm that's nice and thin too. The gray/faded blue bezel version looks mighty intriguing, hope that one comes to the US. Might be the next thing I try whenever I flip the Willard. I'm sure I'll be able to scoop one up with a discount in the not so distant future


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Update from Sakura on availability of the bracelet (I asked about buying separately to pair with the black-dialed version):

_"The bracelet will be available on September, the price is JPY16200." _

That's about $148, which is higher than I expected, and for me it's probably not worth it. Still thinking about the blue version, which comes on a bracelet.


----------



## 0b5cur1ty (Sep 17, 2007)

GregoryD said:


> Update from Sakura on availability of the bracelet (I asked about buying separately to pair with the black-dialed version):
> 
> _"The bracelet will be available on September, the price is JPY16200." _
> 
> That's about $148, which is higher than I expected, and for me it's probably not worth it. Still thinking about the blue version, which comes on a bracelet.


Ouch. I was thinking about putting my one on a bracelet in the future but if that translates to an equivalent amount in euros then it's more than I was hoping too. I actually seriously considered the sunburst-dial version with the blue-grey bezel, which comes on a bracelet, but wanted the matte black dial.


----------



## 0b5cur1ty (Sep 17, 2007)

mi6_ said:


> The cynic in me knows that Seiko will let the QC slide&#8230;.lol. Hopefully not. Loving the all black model.


It's interesting that Seiko gets called out on this so much. On the one hand, I get it as I've seen misaligned chapter rings on Seiko diving watches often enough... on the other hand I've seen plenty of similarly obvious, visible to the naked eye, faults on various Swatch group brand watches too. I'm genuinely curious what the fault incidence (relative to volumes produced and sold) is on Seiko vs other mainstream watch brands.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

0b5cur1ty said:


> GregoryD said:
> 
> 
> > Update from Sakura on availability of the bracelet (I asked about buying separately to pair with the black-dialed version):
> ...


I would wait for the OEM bracelet to show up on Masters In Time or the usual eBay sellers: watchpartsplaza, finejewelryandwatches, seikoetc2014, or kd89fr among several others trusted parts dealers. It would be closer to USD $120 and probably less if you are patient enough to wait for an eBay coupon.


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

MichaelKG said:


> Such a good looking watch but the lugs, come on...
> 
> It's chunky and rather square shaped, exactly like the first Rolex Subc. It makes the watch look longer which it doesn't need.


_I agree the lugs are loo long and chunky. In addition, the crown should be at the 4 o'clock position! Come on Seiko standardize all you divers to have common elements!_


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

TinyHippo said:


> _I agree the lugs are loo long and chunky. In addition, the crown should be at the 4 o'clock position! Come on Seiko standardize all you divers to have common elements!_


There is a significant segment of dive watch enthusiasts that do not like the 4 o'clock crown. I am not in that camp but several of my watch friends are and it is the first thing cited when they dismiss the SKX. I think the length of the lugs relative to the rest of the case is no more disproportional than that of the SKX013. Also, the lugs on these new solar divers are definitely chunky but I do not think they are too much so. The high-polished chamfer certainly helps hide the chunkiness. But the mismatched height of the date window and 3 o'clock lume pip, though... Sigh.








(Pictured here on my approximately 6.5-inch, or 16.5mm, circumference wrist.)


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

GregoryD said:


> Update from Sakura on availability of the bracelet (I asked about buying separately to pair with the black-dialed version):
> 
> _"The bracelet will be available on September, the price is JPY16200." _
> 
> That's about $148, which is higher than I expected, and for me it's probably not worth it. Still thinking about the blue version, which comes on a bracelet.


Have you checked with the official Seiko distributor in your country? Call or email their parts division whether they can order the bracelet for you and ask for a price quotation (hopefully much less than $148)?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

0b5cur1ty said:


> It's interesting that Seiko gets called out on this so much. On the one hand, I get it as I've seen misaligned chapter rings on Seiko diving watches often enough... on the other hand I've seen plenty of similarly obvious, visible to the naked eye, faults on various Swatch group brand watches too. I'm genuinely curious what the fault incidence (relative to volumes produced and sold) is on Seiko vs other mainstream watch brands.


I admittedly don't pay attention to the SWATCH group brands when I shop typically. Most of their dive watches are too large for me. I do own divers from, Certina (41mm DS Action Precidrive), Mido Ocean Star Tribute (40mm) and Tissot Seastar (42mm Ceramic Powermatic 80 - 2014 version) and other than the bezel alignment being a bit off on the Tissot, there is no alignment or QC issues on any of them (all of which were bought online). Meanwhile the first two Seiko divers I ordered online a few years ago came with chapter ring alignment problems (SNE107 and SNE279). I can attest that a large portion of Seiko's have some kind of alignment issue whether it be the bezel, chapter ring, date window, hands, etc. I was just at my watchmaker 2 weeks ago and out of about a dozen Seiko Prospex divers at least half had a glaringly obvious alignment issue (chapter ring mostly). I'll only buy a Seiko in person for this reason. The dealer I bought my SPB143 from said the first batch they got in 2020 had great alignment. The second batch in early 2021 all had alignment issues. So who knows?

I think Seiko gets more flak because their prices kept increasing over the past 2-3 years, however, there seems to be no effort to improve their quality control. While these new solar divers seem to be pretty good QC wise so far, admittedly this same watch with the V157 movement and a hardlex crystal would have retailed for no more than a $350 USD only a few years ago (and you'd easily get a 20% or more discount as well).

So while I agree Seiko isn't the only brand with alignment and QC issues, it seems to happen at a much greater frequency and is irritating due to the recent price hikes. My acceptance of these alignment issues was much greater when a Seiko diver could be had for $200 (SKX) to $250 (2nd gen Monster) only a few years ago. Seiko used to be a great value brand, but it no longer is with the rampant QC issues and crazy price hikes. I buy less Seiko and shop other brands or micros nowadays.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

KoolKat said:


> Have you checked with the official Seiko distributor in your country? Call or email their parts division whether they can order the bracelet for you and ask for a price quotation (hopefully much less than $148)?


$148 US is crazy for a folded end link, stamped clasp bracelet. The SPB143 bracelet is around $175 and it's solid end links, milled clasp and diashield coated. I wouldn't pay more that $80 US for this cheap bracelet on the 38.5mm solar divers.

As suggested previously, your local Seiko service centre will sell a bracelet to you. Just be wary they usually have to special order the parts from Asia and it can take 2-3 months to receive them. Hopefully their price will be better. I've ordered multiple bracelets/straps from both the Canadian Seiko and Citizen service centres in the past.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> I admittedly don't pay attention to the SWATCH group brands when I shop typically. Most of their dive watches are too large for me. I do own divers from, Certina (41mm DS Action Precidrive), Mido Ocean Star Tribute (40mm) and Tissot Seastar (42mm Ceramic Powermatic 80 - 2014 version) and other than the bezel alignment being a bit off on the Tissot, there is no alignment or QC issues on any of them (all of which were bought online). Meanwhile the first two Seiko divers I ordered online a few years ago came with chapter ring alignment problems (SNE107 and SNE279). I can attest that a large portion of Seiko's have some kind of alignment issue whether it be the bezel, chapter ring, date window, hands, etc. I was just at my watchmaker 2 weeks ago and out of about a dozen Seiko Prospex divers at least half had a glaringly obvious alignment issue (chapter ring mostly). I'll only buy a Seiko in person for this reason. The dealer I bought my SPB143 from said the first batch they got in 2020 had great alignment. The second batch in early 2021 all had alignment issues. So who knows?
> 
> I think Seiko gets more flak because their prices kept increasing over the past 2-3 years, however, there seems to be no effort to improve their quality control. While these new solar divers seem to be pretty good QC wise so far, admittedly this same watch with the V157 movement and a hardlex crystal would have retailed for no more than a $350 USD only a few years ago (and you'd easily get a 20% or more discount as well).
> 
> So while I agree Seiko isn't the only brand with alignment and QC issues, it seems to happen at a much greater frequency and is irritating due to the recent price hikes. My acceptance of these alignment issues was much greater when a Seiko diver could be had for $200 (SKX) to $250 (2nd gen Monster) only a few years ago. Seiko used to be a great value brand, but it no longer is with the rampant QC issues and crazy price hikes. I buy less Seiko and shop other brands or micros nowadays.


Second that. Seiko divers are by far the worst with alignment issues especially with off centred bezels compared to any other brands I have experienced, irrespective of price. I always examine the Seiko bezel alignment with a fine tooth comb in person before I part with my cash. I almost feel getting my hands on a perfectly aligned Seiko bezel is like winning the lottery.


----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

TinyHippo said:


> _I agree the lugs are loo long and chunky. In addition, the crown should be at the 4 o'clock position! Come on Seiko standardize all you divers to have common elements!_


You can joke, but the watch won't look good on a nato or other straps because of this bulk/square looking shape it creates. It's too identical to the previous Rolex SubC.

Trim the lugs so it's a bit sharper and tighter and it will be perfect. Why not? It's already better looking than most Seiko divers, the design deserves it.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

I was planing to put mine on an erika's black with teal blue stripe....Maybe someone can show us a pic of of any on a nato? Single pass if possible...thanks


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I was planing to put mine on an erika's black with teal blue stripe....Maybe someone can show us a pic of of any on a nato? Single pass if possible...thanks


Here you go. Not exactly the colour combo you want, but close.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Nato, single pass. As requested.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Hey those look great! The erika's is nice. Do the lugs affect the comfort at all with those straps?


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hey those look great! The erika's is nice. Do the lugs affect the comfort at all with those straps?


Not at all. On my wrist, the lugs ain't as bad as it looks in photos. Sure, it has some hallmarks of the subC, which is not necessarily a bad thing. Suggest you try it on in person if the lugs bother you from the photos. For me, it doesn't, not even the slightess.


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

Works on perlon well


----------



## jimigalahad (Aug 28, 2015)

I just picked up the blue/grey dial (sne569) to match the black one (sne573). I'm not great with differentiating colors but I thought others would want to know that the dials are different. It can be tough to tell in stock photos. Sne569 has a very dark blue/grey sunburst dial while the sne573 is matte black. Even so, I don't think I could tell the difference indoors.

I plan to pick up the brown one down the road as well. Has anyone seen it in person? I'd expect it has a dark brown sunburst?


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

Mine just arrived. Other than the price and wishing it were 40mm, I'm rather happy with it! I shared my opinions here:









New Seiko Solar Diver SNE573 Comparison pics/Opinion


I just saw this new diver release recently, and I was immediately intrigued. I knew I had to try it out, so I quickly pulled the trigger. It just arrived, and I thought I would provide some quick comparison shots next to other Seiko favorites, so that people can judge if this is a good fit for...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

jimigalahad said:


> I just picked up the blue/grey dial (sne569) to match the black one (sne573). I'm not great with differentiating colors but I thought others would want to know that the dials are different. It can be tough to tell in stock photos. Sne569 has a very dark blue/grey sunburst dial while the sne573 is matte black. Even so, I don't think I could tell the difference indoors.
> 
> I plan to pick up the brown one down the road as well. Has anyone seen it in person? I'd expect it has a dark brown sunburst?
> 
> View attachment 16030336


How's the bracelet?


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

jimigalahad said:


> I plan to pick up the brown one down the road as well. Has anyone seen it in person? I'd expect it has a dark brown sunburst?
> 
> View attachment 16030336


I have seen all 4 variations in person. The brown dial is a very subtle brown/ almost black sunburst finish, unlike the 573 which appears flat/ matt black. Hope this helps.


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Since I didn't see a comment on it yet, the machined concentric grooves on the bezel look great. A nice difference from either the simple beadblasted aluminum insert or the shiny shiny ceramic ones.








That touch of light blue on the PADI looks really nice too.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

What do you think the bezel insert is made of? I was guessing plastic. I think some of the Save The Ocean turtles a few years ago had similar painted plastic inserts before they started doing ceramic with the newer “King Turtle” models.


----------



## jimigalahad (Aug 28, 2015)

schumway said:


> How's the bracelet?


Not great. I have about a 6.5" wrist and the diver's extension makes the clasp lay longer across the bottom of the wrist than I'd like. The pin and collar system is really hard to adjust. It is super easy to lose the collar. Luckily, since I prefer bracelets, I was able to get a comfortable fit.


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

mi6_ said:


> What do you think the bezel insert is made of? I was guessing plastic. I think some of the Save The Ocean turtles a few years ago had similar painted plastic inserts before they started doing ceramic with the newer "King Turtle" models.


Plastic is a good guess. I would say mine looks and feels like plastic. Definitely not aluminum. It looks good though. It has a deep, rich black look to it.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Black on silicone is the best choice.

The bracelet is one of the nasty Seiko ones - single links made to look like three links, pin & collar system with a pressed clasp. A cheap Chinese microbrand offers more than that these days.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Earthjade said:


> Black on silicone is the best choice.
> The bracelet is one of the nasty Seiko ones - single links made to look like three links, pin & collar system with a pressed clasp. A cheap Chinese microbrand offers more than that these days.


Yes, the bracelet is cheap but my SNE575 has the most secure folded end links I have ever had plus the easiest to size pin-and-collar links thus far. It is also less than 4s fast per month and the bezel is only 1/4 click misaligned. I think I lucked out with this one.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Yes, the bracelet is cheap but my SNE575 has the most secure folded end links I have ever had plus the easiest to size pin-and-collar links thus far. It is also less than 4s fast per month and the bezel is only 1/4 click misaligned. I think I lucked out with this one.


Good to hear. I placed an order with Seiko SC for the bracelet to compliment my 573. ETA 3 months.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

I've been looking forward to a new midsize quartz option and possibly even a solar one, but this is underwhelming, aesthetically speaking. I like the bezel but the rest is generic Seiko at its most plain. The case, for example, is not nearly as nice as the SKX case.


----------



## tentimestwenty (Sep 29, 2017)

Totally agree. They get all the bullet points right and then the execution is below their $200 watches. Certainly not even close to an SKX.



DCOmegafan said:


> I've been looking forward to a new midsize quartz option and possibly even a solar one, but this is underwhelming, aesthetically speaking. I like the bezel but the rest is generic Seiko at its most plain. The case, for example, is not nearly as nice as the SKX case.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Would the bezel insert not simply be anodized aluminium? A plastic bezel in that shape, with those concentric rings would probably be marred by a fingernail.


----------



## jimigalahad (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm happy to report, with the bracelet, the watch is sliding under my shirt cuffs fairly easily which was something I was hoping for as a daily watch. It's not a smooth as my sarb033 due to the case shape but is pretty close.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

jimigalahad said:


> I'm happy to report, with the bracelet, the watch is sliding under my shirt cuffs fairly easily which was something I was hoping for as a daily watch. It's not a smooth as my sarb033 due to the case shape but is pretty close.


Without a picture, we don't believe you.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

tentimestwenty said:


> Totally agree. They get all the bullet points right and then the execution is below their $200 watches. Certainly not even close to an SKX.


I really need to pull the trigger on a used sbcm023.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

boemher said:


> Would the bezel insert not simply be anodized aluminium? A plastic bezel in that shape, with those concentric rings would probably be marred by a fingernail.


I remember watching a review somewhere of the Seiko SRPD21 "Save The Ocean" turtle and they stated the insert was molded plastic (See link below for model reference). I have never handled one of these in person, so I can't say for sure or if the reviewer was correct or not. The bezel on this turtle variant has the same concentric circles/grooves. The numerals and markings are also engraved on the bezel which leads me to believe this is an Injected molded plastic resin insert that is then painted.









SHOP BY CATEGORY | Kavar Jewellers


Shop online or in store. Our wide vareity of watches and jewellery are available for in store pickup or nationwide shipping. Fine Jewellers & Custom Designers since 1985. Specializing in custom engagement rings and fine designs we strive to deliver the best quality and service.




www.kavarjewellers.ca


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

The flat bezel insert is plastic on the Solar Tuna and on the Darth Tuna too but its just that this watch's circular pattern would seem to be a fragile point if made from plastic, very easy to scratch or marr because of the ridged profile. See this thread for the Solar Tuna, when I owned one it seemed solid enough and my Darths is unmarked but both are flat

*


Fragile Seiko SNE498 bezel? - The Dive Watch Connection


*
The SBBN015 has engraved numerals and indices but is steel iirc.

Maybe someone who owns one can weigh in!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

boemher said:


> The flat bezel insert is plastic on the Solar Tuna and on the Darth Tuna too but its just that this watch's circular pattern would seem to be a fragile point if made from plastic, very easy to scratch or marr because of the ridged profile. See this thread for the Solar Tuna, when I owned one it seemed solid enough and my Darths is unmarked but both are flat
> 
> 
> Fragile Seiko SNE498 bezel? - The Dive Watch Connection
> ...


I own an SNE499. The bezel insert is some kind of acrylic resin on those solar tunas (the markers are infilled by the clear acrylic resin giving a 3 dimensional effect). The bezel inserts on this new watch and the turtle above would be made of a harder plastic like the shroud on the solar tunas. But again I have no confirmation as to what it is; I've just seen other people state it's some kind of painted plastic resin.

There are many grades of plastic out there and many would be very strong in this application. It would certainly be cheaper and easier to injection mold those grooves with plastic versus machine them out of aluminum. I've never seen an aluminum bezel insert with grooves before, so I'm still leaning towards it being a plastic resin that would be more durable than an aluminum insert. Remember aluminum inserts scratch very easily as aluminum is a very soft metal.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

If it is really plastic, I would question its long term durability. My first impression when I got this watch it looks and feels like metal. But now I am not so sure, after seeing the comments here. I have looked hard and close at my 573 many times over and I still cannot tell for sure whether it is metal or plastic ! Now if someone comes up with a 12 hour ceramic or aluminium bezel insert, I will be very happy! I have measured the bezel insert as 36 x 29mm (outer / inner diameter). Yobokies, Dagaz, etc., go to work.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Aluminium is malleable but not easy to scratch with a finger nail. The Solar Tunas abs plastic shroud can be marked by scratching with your finger should you be so inclined. Also with regard to injection molding, count the number of grooves, their 3dimensionality and consider the small width of the surface of the bezel, thats a lot to ask for a mold. Certainly doable but probably with a fair degree of wastage of flawed inserts. It would be easier to machine imo or even print for that sort of finish.

As for material preference, I dont really mind, if a highend Tuna can have acrylic is good enough but a metal bezel, on what is effectively a fashion watch, has a higher percieved value at a £500 rrp price point imo.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

KoolKat said:


> If it is really plastic, I would question its long term durability. My first impression when I got this watch it looks and feels like metal. But now I am not so sure, after seeing the comments here. I have looked hard and close at my 573 many times over and I still cannot tell for sure whether it is metal or plastic ! Now if someone comes up with a 12 hour ceramic or aluminium bezel insert, I will be very happy! I have measured the bezel insert as 36 x 29mm (outer / inner diameter).


Bear with me here as this may sound wierd : ) ... but have you tried touching the insert with your lip? If its metal it will be as cool as the rest of the case but if its plastic it should feel distinctly different.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

boemher said:


> Bear with me here as this may sound wierd : ) ... but have you tried touching the insert with your lip? If its metal it will be as cool as the rest of the case but if its plastic it should feel distinctly different.


Thanks for the suggestion! Tried that tactic. Still cannot tell I'm afraid, but I have never been a good kisser. Maybe someone else can?


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

DCOmegafan said:


> I've been looking forward to a new midsize quartz option and possibly even a solar one, but this is underwhelming, aesthetically speaking. I like the bezel but the rest is generic Seiko at its most plain. The case, for example, is not nearly as nice as the SKX case.


This is the only Seiko I am currently interested in, due mainly to the size.
But the generic nature of the watch is actually a plus for me. I don't have a Seiko in my collection, so this is like a typical representation of a Seiko dive watch.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Haha well I guess we don’t know what the bezel insert material is… Maybe someone can email Seiko and ask for confirmation? Time will tell how durable it is I guess. It looks good whatever it‘s made of at least.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Earthjade said:


> This is the only Seiko I am currently interested in, due mainly to the size.
> But the generic nature of the watch is actually a plus for me. I don't have a Seiko in my collection, so this is like a typical representation of a Seiko dive watch.


Seiko need to sort out their aversion to making 40mm to 38mm divers. Almost everyone else is doing it now. A 40 or 39mm Marine Master 300 with 12mm height would clean up.

I kind of agree about the genericness and milsub nature and thats sort of leaving me a bit cold, but I do love the dimensions and the faded blue bezel version looks cool. Maybe in the flesh the finish and case that stand out and it has more character?

About the bracelet, Seiko has done SEL at below this pricepoint, the SolarTuna SNE*** has one as does Turtle SRP*** so its baffling that a more expensive model does not.


----------



## jkbrwn (Apr 15, 2019)

Perhaps I'm just less fussy than others but I have no complaints. I even like the included strap. I got it from a bog standard local jeweler who stock Seiko. They seemingly have 20% off all Seiko's. Permanently. Came in at $418 USD after tax. Definitely available cheaper online, but I wanted to try it on, support a local business and also check the bezel alignment, which is bang on.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

jkbrwn said:


> Perhaps I'm just less fussy than others but I have no complaints. I even like the included strap. I got it from a bog standard local jeweler who stock Seiko. They seemingly have 20% off all Seiko's. Permanently. Came in at $418 USD after tax. Definitely available cheaper online, but I wanted to try it on, support a local business and also check the bezel alignment, which is bang on.
> 
> View attachment 16040686


Sharp looking watch, I think I need one! What's your wrist size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

These should be $350 at most...the price they are going for, and what you get is ridiculous. Seiko is really feeling themselves lately...


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Jae Arr said:


> These should be $350 at most...the price they are going for, and what you get is ridiculous. Seiko is really feeling themselves lately...


You can find them new for that price if you don't mind ordering online sight unseen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> You can find them new for that price if you don't mind ordering online sight unseen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been looking around for that price with little luck. Got a link?


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Anyone have a US seller for the 569? Been looking for Mimos but nope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

Jae Arr said:


> I've been looking around for that price with little luck. Got a link?


I'm sure he doesn't.
Best I've seen is just under $400.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Earthjade said:


> I'm sure he doesn't.
> Best I've seen is just under $400.


How can you be so sure?


----------



## c-son (Jan 20, 2019)

I quite like this watch. Purchased it with a 25% discount from an AD online. I am generally not a fan of diver's watches due to their bulk, but this one is a great size for daily use. It wears super comfortably on Barton Elite strap.


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> How can you be so sure?


Do I really need to answer that?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Earthjade said:


> Do I really need to answer that?


Yes, I'd love to hear your errant answer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> Yes, I'd love to hear your errant answer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where's the link then? For this line of watches new at $350, which you offhandedly claimed.
Be amazing if you put your effort into providing that rather than meaningless banter with me.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

c-son said:


> View attachment 16050634
> 
> 
> I quite like this watch. Purchased it with a 25% discount from an AD online. I am generally not a fan of diver's watches due to their bulk, but this one is a great size for daily use. It wears super comfortably on Barton Elite strap.


Very nice! Yes, the Barton elite strap pairs very well with this watch and is super comfy. Did you also swap the Seiko retainer with the Barton? The metals of Barton buckle matches very well with the Seiko retainer too imo.


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

Earthjade said:


> This is the only Seiko I am currently interested in, due mainly to the size.
> But the generic nature of the watch is actually a plus for me. I don't have a Seiko in my collection, so this is like a typical representation of a Seiko dive watch.


Check out teh ones on the right:








Mechanical, tuna-like shrouds, loads of that Seiko character. And Hardlex...

Edit: As Earthjade gently corrected me below, these are indeed Solar, not mechanical!


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

zabat said:


> Check out teh ones on the right:
> View attachment 16051329
> 
> Mechanical, tuna-like shrouds, loads of that Seiko character. And Hardlex...


Good size and good they are solar - I won't buy another Seiko mechanical.
But the short coming for me is the hardlex and the colors - I would want something more conservative than navy blue and beige. Like black with a steel bezel.
Also, because they are solar, I don't know why they decided on having them no-date. I wouldn't mind a day-date indicator like the bigger ones. It would make sense if some of the mechanical models were no-date, though.
But it's encouraging that Seiko is going sub-39mm. Hopefully this year a lot of new models will be coming out with these smaller sizes (this is Seiko, after all).
Good find!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Earthjade said:


> Where's the link then? For this line of watches new at $350, which you offhandedly claimed.
> Be amazing if you put your effort into providing that rather than meaningless banter with me.


I provided the information via DM to the poster asking for it as i wasn't sure if it might be against the rules to post a direct link here to a watch for sale elsewhere. Might be amazing if you put some effort into thinking about something before saying it and doing your own research as it was easy enough to find.

And the price new was $358 and some change. Close enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> I provided the information via DM to the poster asking for it as i wasn't sure if it might be against the rules to post a direct link here to a watch for sale elsewhere. Might be amazing if you put some effort into thinking about something before saying it and doing your own research as it was easy enough to find.
> 
> And the price new was $358 and some change. Close enough.


Oh, are you still here?


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Earthjade said:


> Oh, are you still here?


You're not in bed yet?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

rcorreale said:


> And the price new was $358 and some change. Close enough.


I am not bringing a ruler to this pissing contest but let us not forget local sales tax, VAT, import fees, shipping, etc... For posterity, that was the price of my SNE575 discounted at an AD before California sales tax-the total squidged in under USD $400, shipped. I could have saved an additional 5% by driving down to Southern California to pick it up but I have been very careful not to do any non-essential travel.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I am not bringing a ruler to this pissing contest but let us not forget local sales tax, VAT, import fees, shipping, etc... For posterity, that was the price of my SNE575 discounted at an AD before California sales tax-the total squidged in under USD $400, shipped. I could have saved an additional 5% by driving down to Southern California to pick it up but I have been very careful not to do any non-essential travel.


Just replying to someone who commented these watches should be $350.00 (assumed retail before all the add ins). They can in fact be had for very close to that and will probably come down more in price over time.

My issue was with someone who "assumed" I was blowing smoke you know where.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

rcorreale said:


> Just replying to someone who commented these watches should be $350.00 (assumed retail before all the add ins).


As consumers, we tend to conflate how much watch _should_ cost with how much we think we should pay for it. Sure, we can compare specs and cost with other models but there is so much a company discloses and we are in no position to know most of it. Ultimately, Seiko decides what their watches cost, and even if it is to pad their margin, that is at completely their discretion.



rcorreale said:


> They can in fact be had for very close to that and will probably come down more in price over time.


In my completely unqualified opinion, I do not think they will come down much more over time. Were we to assume the retail price floats around 40% over wholesale, anything more than 25% off at an AD would be rare without an additional coupon. I also do not think as many Seikos are making their way into the grey market as they had been five or ten years ago so I think the lifespan of these in the grey market will be much shorter than what holdout bargain hunters would hope.

Lastly and tangentially, I will once again reiterate my pithy quip (yes, I am quite proud of it) about our expectations on watch price comparisons. The affordable watch enthusiast community at large has a habit of comparing full retail price apples with decade-old grey market oranges.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

Why oh why do I read these threads, it always ends up the same&#8230;


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

adg31 said:


> Why oh why do I read these threads, it always ends up the same&#8230;
> View attachment 16095500


Haaaaa, join the club. I feel your pain!


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

Really enjoying my SNE575, especially the reasonable size...however (as expected) (as usual for lower end Seikos) I am underwhelmed by the stock bracelet. (Been wearing it on a black Barton silicone.) --> *Has anyone found a good quality bracelet--from another Seiko, or aftermarket brand--that fits these new solar divers?? * I am wondering if perhaps bracelets are compatible with SKX013s or maybe perhaps Alpinists? Any thoughts here folks?? Thanks!!


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

CoachRockne said:


> Really enjoying my SNE575, especially the reasonable size...however (as expected) (as usual for lower end Seikos) I am underwhelmed by the stock bracelet. (Been wearing it on a black Barton silicone.) --> *Has anyone found a good quality bracelet--from another Seiko, or aftermarket brand--that fits these new solar divers?? * I am wondering if perhaps bracelets are compatible with SKX013s or maybe perhaps Alpinists? Any thoughts here folks?? Thanks!!
> View attachment 16097870


Maybe shoot Strapcode an email enquiry?


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

KoolKat said:


> Maybe shoot Strapcode an email enquiry?


Good idea! Just sent them a message. Will let everyone here know what they say back...


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

CoachRockne said:


> Good idea! Just sent them a message. Will let everyone here know what they say back...


Response from Strapcode--they do not have a bracelet for these solar divers:

Hello,
Thanks for the email.
Please note that we do not have a curved end fitted bracelets suited to use on the suggested 38mm Seiko solar divers.
You may refer to the following link for the 20 mm straight end bracelets that maybe of interest to you.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

CoachRockne said:


> Response from Strapcode--they do not have a bracelet for these solar divers:
> 
> Hello,
> Thanks for the email.
> ...


That was quick, thanks. I guess we need to look elsewhere, or until there is enough demand for Strapcode to make one.


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

CoachRockne said:


> Really enjoying my SNE575, especially the reasonable size...however (as expected) (as usual for lower end Seikos) I am underwhelmed by the stock bracelet. (Been wearing it on a black Barton silicone.) --> *Has anyone found a good quality bracelet--from another Seiko, or aftermarket brand--that fits these new solar divers?? * I am wondering if perhaps bracelets are compatible with SKX013s or maybe perhaps Alpinists? Any thoughts here folks?? Thanks!!


This pic was pulled from the "whichwatchwhen" account on Instagram. The individual has it on a Ginault bracelet. Looks spot on to me. No idea if you can get these anymore though.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Pissodes said:


> This pic was pulled from the "whichwatchwhen" account on Instagram. The individual has it on a Ginault bracelet. Looks spot on to me. No idea if you can get these anymore though.
> 
> View attachment 16098774


Cool! The ginault bracelet is swappable for the seiko alpinist.








PSA: The SARB017 Alpinist is a perfect fit for the...


On a whim tonight I thought I would try fitting my Ginault's oyster bracelet on the Alpinist for kicks, and amazingly, it is an absolute perfect fit. Like, factory fit, no exaggeration. Nothing needed to be shaved down, no fiddling, and definitely no looseness at all. I will caveat however, that...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Pissodes (Sep 7, 2018)

joseph80 said:


> Cool! The ginault bracelet is swappable for the seiko alpinist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So with that, maybe the Strapcode Alpinist bracelet fits?


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Pissodes said:


> This pic was pulled from the "whichwatchwhen" account on Instagram. The individual has it on a Ginault bracelet. Looks spot on to me. No idea if you can get these anymore though.
> 
> View attachment 16098774


That's my IG post. There was a bit of trial and error to getting this bracelet fitted....
The Ginault bracelet is a perfect fit against the top side of the case and in terms of the location of the spring bar holes, BUT because of the Seiko's stepped case cutaway on the underside, the bracelet will rotate upwards if left as is. I fixed this by inserting a small shim between the lower edge of the bracelet and the case whilst attaching the bracelet.
The shim was a small strip cut from the keeper of a rubber watch band.
Once I got it all together the fit is perfect and rock solid, but it was little tricky to do, so I don't see this bracelet coming off anytime soon!

FWIW, the fact that this bracelet fits so well against the case at the top and at the spring bar holes likely means that any aftermarket bracelet for a 5 digit sub would have a good chance to fit well too, and if you get one with hollow end-links you wouldn't need to fiddle around with shims

Whilst I'm here, let me say I'm loving this watch! The thinness especially is awesome, and i dig the ghost bezel effect of this version. To me the bigger lugs make it wear more like a 39 / 39.5mm.
On mine the second hand hits the marks perfectly, but - as you can maybe see above - the bezel alignment is off just a smidge. It was $349 new in box from ebay.


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

Pissodes said:


> So with that, maybe the Strapcode Alpinist bracelet fits?


so given the Ginault Ocean Rover bracelet (94530G) fits, albeit with some fiddling...therefore bracelets from these models which are interchangeable also should fit, I'd reckon:

Halios Seaforth 
Seiko SKX013 
Seiko MM200 and Baby MM 
Seiko Alpinist (SARB017)
Hamilton Khaki Automatic H70455733 H605.704.103
Sinn 556
Monta Truimph
this parnis bracelet should fit 
...and this Uncle Seiko BOR should fit too


https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p129/Beads_of_Rice_Bracelet_for_the_SKX013_Mid-sized_Diver_.html



Sent from my scarlet using Tapatalk


----------



## iJustNeedBraceletPLZ (Aug 30, 2021)

If someone has a SKX013 and could check the end link's fit on one of these models,
it will help many of us, including me


----------



## Seikolifer (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Seikolifer said:


> View attachment 16103830


Wow! Nice picture. Makes it look almost grey.


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Just got mine, in time for a cloudburst. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Seikolifer (Sep 6, 2021)

Wow beautifully shot


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

The SNE569 is really growing on me. I wasn’t a fan of the bezel at first. But every photo of it looks different. It can look like a faded blue or a light grey depending on the lighting.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

MichaelKG said:


> Such a good looking watch but the lugs, come on...
> 
> It's chunky and rather square shaped, exactly like the first Rolex Subc. It makes the watch look longer which it doesn't need.


That's what makes me stop getting this watch. I end up spend less than $100 to get this baby with sapphire crystal, Seiko quartz movement , 200m wr and great C3 lume. 39mm size and less than 47mm lug to lug with curve in lug shape.


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Seikolifer said:


> Wow beautifully shot


Thanks! Lucky shot with the cell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Unomadudwane (Sep 11, 2021)

My 21st watch back in the late 1970's was a Seiko 7546-6040. That watch sold me on quartz and endured the most active and crazy years of my life, before Seiko ran out of service parts to keep it going.
I've had a number of bigger Seiko divers since then, but I was always waiting for the quartz "Turtle" that was never released. Then I found the SNE573 which was almost the same dimensions as my 21st watch. I've got one and very happy with it, keeps accurate time, is very wearable and its sapphire lens won't scar up like my original. The silicone strap is way more comfy than the nasty plasticly "rubber" straps available before 2010.
(A few years ago "The Watch Bloke" brought my original 7546-6040 back to life, but its too precious for daily wear now)


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## jsg199 (May 15, 2018)

iJustNeedBraceletPLZ said:


> If someone has a SKX013 and could check the end link's fit on one of these models,
> it will help many of us, including me


Not a good fit. See below.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

jsg199 said:


> Not a good fit. See below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh Seiko, really--proprietary unique endlinks on the new mid-size solar subs, not interchangeable with any of your other models? really? come on. not good...


----------



## tmcwhorter15 (Jan 16, 2019)

Anyone found a good online site to buy the SNE 569p1? Having a hard time finding it at the moment.


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

tmcwhorter15 said:


> Anyone found a good online site to buy the SNE 569p1? Having a hard time finding it at the moment.


I found mine on eBay after tiring of waiting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tmcwhorter15 (Jan 16, 2019)

phubbard said:


> I found mine on eBay after tiring of waiting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That looks like what I may have to do as well&#8230; thanks for the reply.


----------



## SamRHughes (Nov 6, 2017)

Reminding myself to wear this watch I already have instead of spending yet more money...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

The globe dial and light blue highlights sold me on the SNE575.








(Pardon the glare.)


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

SamRHughes said:


> Reminding myself to wear this watch I already have instead of spending yet more money...
> 
> View attachment 16121670


Please let me know if this works. I've clearly failed at this as I'm fairly certain I've bought about 7 watches in the last 12 months. This new 38.5mm solar diver is on my want (NEED) list.


----------



## slim jim (Dec 28, 2020)

I bought the padi, sne575. Its a very nice watch and nice size. What I like most is I don't need to set the time when I wear it!


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Amongst my sea of automatics this solar quartz where I can just pick up and go without having to reset the time really shines. It also has the classic submariner good looks to match imo. I just picked up the original Seiko bracelet and together with the all black Barton elite rubber strap this one watch has all my bases covered. Swapping between bracelet & strap is a breeze with the drilled lugs.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm liking this watch, the more I look at it. 

38.5 is really a great size.


----------



## Jeannot182 (Sep 17, 2021)

Could someone check if the bracelet of the D4 Vaer solar watch match the Seiko one?


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

Just a follow-up to the discussion about bracelets for these new solar divers...for my smaller wrist i found the included bracelet to be quite uncomfortable due to the dive extension, which makes the clasp quite wide. After some trial and error, I've settled on this bracelet from my older SNA 40mm chronograph. End links fit the case perfectly (but not a perfect match to the lug shape as you see). Nonetheless, this bracelet transformed the watch from being unwearable, to now one I am really liking and enjoy wearing. Amazing what a difference a comfortable bracelet can make.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

CoachRockne said:


> Just a follow-up to the discussion about bracelets for these new solar divers...for my smaller wrist i found the included bracelet to be quite uncomfortable due to the dive extension, which makes the clasp quite wide. After some trial and error, I've settled on this bracelet from my older SNA 40mm chronograph. End links fit the case perfectly (but not a perfect match to the lug shape as you see). Nonetheless, this bracelet transformed the watch from being unwearable, to now one I am really liking and enjoy wearing. Amazing what a difference a comfortable bracelet can make.
> 
> View attachment 16126247
> 
> View attachment 16126250


You may wish to just replace the diver extension buckle with one without the extension, like this. This way you can keep the original endlinks which is a better fit to the watch. I've done this many times to my other Seiko divers.


----------



## Odourless (Sep 19, 2021)

Seikolifer said:


> View attachment 16103830


Damn,, I just passing by to this forum after I got my SNE569 four days ago.
The more I search the picture the more I realize that the SNE573 (black version) is much cooler and eyecatching. The SNE569 is good for still image photography, but doesn't look suit in my arms LOL. The bezel color to bright, combine with white number/marks... it's makes a little bit to girly than I thought.
What do you think guys? And it seems more people who bought the SNE573 in this forum ..


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Odourless said:


> Damn,, I just passing by to this forum after I got my SNE569 four days ago.
> The more I search the picture the more I realize that the SNE573 (black version) is much cooler and eyecatching. The SNE569 is good for still image photography, but doesn't look suit in my arms LOL. The bezel color to bright, combine with white number/marks... it's makes a little bit to girly than I thought.
> What do you think guys? And it seems more people who bought the SNE573 in this forum ..
> View attachment 16129552
> View attachment 16129554


It looks great to me!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I’d like to see someone swap the SNE573 (black) bezel onto the SNE569 (blue/gray bezel). I think that combo with the sunray dial would look amazing.


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

thanks--ok so what exactly is this buckle, who makes it where do you get it etc. Details please!



KoolKat said:


> You may wish to just replace the diver extension buckle with one without the extension, like this. This way you can keep the original endlinks which is a better fit to the watch. I've done this many times to my other Seiko divers.
> 
> View attachment 16127199


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

CoachRockne said:


> thanks--ok so what exactly is this buckle, who makes it where do you get it etc. Details please!


These are generic watch clasp widely available in amazon, ebay, aliexpress, etc.. Do a search for "watch clasp 18mm".

Just a thought before you dole out more cash. Have you tried removing more links at 6 o'clock? I had a similar problem with the Seiko extension clasp before. I solved the 'wide problem' by removing all but 3 links at 6 o'clock. This allows the extension clasp to sit as far up as possible which increased my flat wrist space to accomodate the 'wide problem'. I don't have a need to swap out the Seiko extension clasp for this particular model.


----------



## Odourless (Sep 19, 2021)

mi6_ said:


> I'd like to see someone swap the SNE573 (black) bezel onto the SNE569 (blue/gray bezel). I think that combo with the sunray dial would look amazing.


That would be a perfect combo, but you have to buy two watches LOL


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Odourless said:


> Damn,, I just passing by to this forum after I got my SNE569 four days ago.
> The more I search the picture the more I realize that the SNE573 (black version) is much cooler and eyecatching. The SNE569 is good for still image photography, but doesn't look suit in my arms LOL. The bezel color to bright, combine with white number/marks... it's makes a little bit to girly than I thought.
> What do you think guys? And it seems more people who bought the SNE573 in this forum ..
> View attachment 16129552
> ...


I prefer yours. All black looks too plain imo. The Padi is nice too, with the light blue accents.


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

Earlier this year, I purchased a limited edition Seiko watch, which had several major QC issues and after that utter disappointment I decided to stop buying Seiko watches for awhile. Fast forward to September 2021, Seiko's new 38.5 mm solar diver lineup has been on my radar for a few weeks and I decided to give it a try and ordered SNE573 from an authorized dealer. Even though, I got a generous discount and paid $356.35, I was still questioning is it worth that much, because the last Seiko solar diver that I purchased, SNE499, I picked up on sale from Macy's and after applying a coupon ended up paying around $169.
After two weeks with SNE573 on my wrist, I still think that it should cost less. However, I am very pleased with this watch. My particular SNE573, everything lines up very well, second hand hits majority of the markers on the dial spot on, and sapphire crystal is a very nice upgrade. Due to it's smaller proportions (I call it "skinny" diver) the watch is very comfortable to wear. I wore it with a NATO strap and even with extra height the watch still sits low and can be easily covered with a sleeve. I do however prefer a tropic strap, in my opinion the black strap definitely works better with SNE573 and adds a retro vibe to it.
Hopefully Seiko will expand 38.5 mm model lineup, maybe add more color combinations, I would love to have this watch in green; ideally remove the date and add ceramic bezel without raising the price too much!


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

SixtyLion said:


> View attachment 16133833
> 
> Earlier this year, I purchased a limited edition Seiko watch, which had several major QC issues and after that utter disappointment I decided to stop buying Seiko watches for awhile. Fast forward to September 2021, Seiko's new 38.5 mm solar diver lineup has been on my radar for a few weeks and I decided to give it a try and ordered SNE573 from an authorized dealer. Even though, I got a generous discount and paid $356.35, I was still questioning is it worth that much, because the last Seiko solar diver that I purchased, SNE499, I picked up on sale from Macy's and after applying a coupon ended up paying around $169.
> After two weeks with SNE573 on my wrist, I still think that it should cost less. However, I am very pleased with this watch. My particular SNE573, everything lines up very well, second hand hits majority of the markers on the dial spot on, and sapphire crystal is a very nice upgrade. Due to it's smaller proportions (I call it "skinny" diver) the watch is very comfortable to wear. I wore it with a NATO strap and even with extra height the watch still sits low and can be easily covered with a sleeve. I do however prefer a tropic strap, in my opinion the black strap definitely works better with SNE573 and adds a retro vibe to it.
> Hopefully Seiko will expand 38.5 mm model lineup, maybe add more color combinations, I would love to have this watch in green; ideally remove the date and add ceramic bezel without raising the price too much!


Really like mine as well, it's a pleasure to wear and I'm very pleased with the OEM strap. It's also on track to gain approx. 3 sec. in a months time.....not too bad.


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

rcorreale said:


> Really like mine as well, it's a pleasure to wear and I'm very pleased with the OEM strap. It's also on track to gain approx. 3 sec. in a months time.....not too bad.


The OEM strap is very good, I am not a fan of steel keepers but besides that Seiko did well! 3 sec. per month is very good!!! Great picture!!!


----------



## jimigalahad (Aug 28, 2015)

Happy first day of fall. I'm really enjoying these divers. So much so that I bought 3 of them. Along with my sarb033, I've created my own little version of a Seiko seasons collection. Fortunately/unfortunately, this SNE571 is the only one with a significantly misaligned chapter ring but it doesn't bother me too much. Their size, subdued colors, and accuracy have been making for great daily wearers. I'm very happy so far and expect them to last a long time.


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

KoolKat said:


> These are generic watch clasp widely available in amazon, ebay, aliexpress, etc.. Do a search for "watch clasp 18mm".
> 
> Just a thought before you dole out more cash. Have you tried removing more links at 6 o'clock? I had a similar problem with the Seiko extension clasp before. I solved the 'wide problem' by removing all but 3 links at 6 o'clock. This allows the extension clasp to sit as far up as possible which increased my flat wrist space to accomodate the 'wide problem'. I don't have a need to swap out the Seiko extension clasp for this particular model.
> 
> View attachment 16130859


Thanks I will give that a try, though i don't like having to mess with these darn pins & collars. @Seiko please add either screws or regular friction pins to your list of upgrades for this model down the road!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

CoachRockne said:


> Thanks I will give that a try, though i don't like having to mess with these darn pins & collars. @Seiko please add either screws or regular friction pins to your list of upgrades for this model down the road!


Why? They're not that bad to size (especially when the collar sits in the middle of the link). Screws can loosen and come out. Friction pins wear out over time and will fall out. Pin & Collar is the most secure method of connecting bracelet links. Seiko already offers an upgrade by using pin & collars.


----------



## Seikolifer (Sep 6, 2021)

SixtyLion said:


> View attachment 16133833
> 
> Earlier this year, I purchased a limited edition Seiko watch, which had several major QC issues and after that utter disappointment I decided to stop buying Seiko watches for awhile. Fast forward to September 2021, Seiko's new 38.5 mm solar diver lineup has been on my radar for a few weeks and I decided to give it a try and ordered SNE573 from an authorized dealer. Even though, I got a generous discount and paid $356.35, I was still questioning is it worth that much, because the last Seiko solar diver that I purchased, SNE499, I picked up on sale from Macy's and after applying a coupon ended up paying around $169.
> After two weeks with SNE573 on my wrist, I still think that it should cost less. However, I am very pleased with this watch. My particular SNE573, everything lines up very well, second hand hits majority of the markers on the dial spot on, and sapphire crystal is a very nice upgrade. Due to it's smaller proportions (I call it "skinny" diver) the watch is very comfortable to wear. I wore it with a NATO strap and even with extra height the watch still sits low and can be easily covered with a sleeve. I do however prefer a tropic strap, in my opinion the black strap definitely works better with SNE573 and adds a retro vibe to it.
> Hopefully Seiko will expand 38.5 mm model lineup, maybe add more color combinations, I would love to have this watch in green; ideally remove the date and add ceramic bezel without raising the price too much!


I think 350$ in 2021 for a seiko solar is a fair deal. I bought my Sne573 for same price. It's a strap monster...nato's especially . This watch will last you forever literally


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

mi6_ said:


> Why? They're not that bad to size (especially when the collar sits in the middle of the link). Screws can loosen and come out. Friction pins wear out over time and will fall out. Pin & Collar is the most secure method of connecting bracelet links. Seiko already offers an upgrade by using pin & collars.


Problem with those collars is they're so darn small, hard for us old guys to see and handle. Screws are easier to deal with and if you remove them all and add a drop of removable loctite on each one then you don't have to worry about them backing out. More work initially but worth the time.


----------



## jimigalahad (Aug 28, 2015)

rcorreale said:


> Problem with those collars is they're so darn small, hard for us old guys to see and handle. Screws are easier to deal with and if you remove them all and add a drop of removable loctite on each one then you don't have to worry about them backing out. More work initially but worth the time.


I really had a heck of a time with those little collars as well. I've never seen collars set from the outside of the bracelet before.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

jimigalahad said:


> I really had a heck of a time with those little collars as well. I've never seen collars set from the outside of the bracelet before.


Ugh, yeah, collars that fit in the inside link are very easy and those on the outside are not.


----------



## SamRHughes (Nov 6, 2017)

I caved and got one. The plain black SNE573. Overall, the watch is pretty much how I expected. The only aspect I missed in online information is the fact that the polished bevel on the side of the case is actually an inset bevel, like a SARB033, not a diagonal bevel.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Just picked up the SNE573 myself as well. I loved the SKX013 when I first started collecting, but as my tastes developed, I came to realize the 13mm thickness was just too squat for my skinny wrists and I sold it. The 10.6mm thickness on this watch still feels substantial, but it's more in keeping with how I like a watch to wear and still retains that classic styling.

I flirted with the idea of getting the brown or blue/gray bezel, but this thread helped steer me away from the bracelet versions which I know I would have fussed over. The stock rubber strap is actually quite good. A little long for me, but still wearable. So great to have a Seiko diver back in my watchbox!


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Anyone get a skx013 aftermarket or oem bracelet to fit?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

sriracha said:


> Anyone get a skx013 aftermarket or oem bracelet to fit?


Look back 13 days ago in this very same thread. Short answer: NO.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

sriracha said:


> Anyone get a skx013 aftermarket or oem bracelet to fit?


A few pages back: ***Official NEW Seiko 38.5mm Solar Diver Thread (SNE569...


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

YES YES YES this exactly!



rcorreale said:


> Problem with those collars is they're so darn small, hard for us old guys to see and handle. Screws are easier to deal with and if you remove them all and add a drop of removable loctite on each one then you don't have to worry about them backing out. More work initially but worth the time.


----------



## Gabriel dyna (Sep 25, 2021)

This Is a generic 20 mm jubilee bracelet from eBay ( it's with a pressed clasp with Seiko branding and hollow end links , I think it's meant for the skx 013 )it fits after I "squashed" the end links ???


----------



## Gabriel dyna (Sep 25, 2021)

Short video of the "fit"

__
http://instagr.am/p/CT4F-I5tOMO/


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Gabriel dyna said:


> View attachment 16142286
> View attachment 16142287
> View attachment 16142288
> 
> ...


Got a link to the site?


----------



## Gabriel dyna (Sep 25, 2021)

Mmpaste said:


> Got a link to the site?











NEW 20MM DIVERS JUBILEE STAINLESS STEEL WATCH STRAP/BRACELET FOR SEIKO (SE-3) | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW 20MM DIVERS JUBILEE STAINLESS STEEL WATCH STRAP/BRACELET FOR SEIKO (SE-3) at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Updated configuration for my SNE573:-
Black dial/ black bezel
Factory bracelet + generic milled clasp without divers extension
Barton elite strap

This will keep me happy for a while.


----------



## Sizzle3000 (Sep 3, 2021)

KoolKat said:


> Amongst my sea of automatics this solar quartz where I can just pick up and go without having to reset the time really shines. It also has the classic submariner good looks to match imo. I just picked up the original Seiko bracelet and together with the all black Barton elite rubber strap this one watch has all my bases covered. Swapping between bracelet & strap is a breeze with the drilled lugs.
> 
> View attachment 16123531


Where did you find the original bracelet for sale at?


----------



## Colmustard86 (Jul 16, 2019)

So would like to find the sne569p, but cannot seem to locate one. Are these limited or somthing? Can anyone list a good place in the USA that carries them?


----------



## jimigalahad (Aug 28, 2015)

Colmustard86 said:


> So would like to find the sne569p, but cannot seem to locate one. Are these limited or somthing? Can anyone list a good place in the USA that carries them?


 While it is a "worldwide" release, I don't think the sne569 has been released in the US. I got mine from Hong Kong, via ebay.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Pogo247 said:


> Sorry to drag up an old post but I'm interested in picking up one of these or the new SPB259.
> 
> I know the watch is about 13mm thick, is the case that thick or is some of that height in the crystal? Did it comes with any half links at all?
> 
> ...





jimigalahad said:


> While it is a "worldwide" release, I don't think the sne569 has been released in the US. I got mine from Hong Kong, via ebay.


All the Canadian Seiko dealers have the SNE569 in-stock (blue bezel, black dial), but I have yet to find any Canadian Seiko dealers with the black dial/bezel SNE573. Seems the 573 isn’t released in Canada? Long Island Watch, who is a USA Seiko AD has the SNE573 so it must be released in the USA, but they don’t have the SNE569. Strange as the last few years Canada and the USA seem to have distributed the same Seiko models.









Seiko SNE569


Case Material: Stainless steel caseMovement: V175 (solar)Crystal: Hardlex crystal Bezel: UnidirectionalWater resistance: 200mDiameter: 38.5mm



www.bezelhouse.com













Seiko 38mm Prospex Solar Powered Dive Watch with 10-Month Power Reserve #SNE573


Seiko 38mm Prospex Solar Powered Dive Watch with a black dial and 10-Month Power Reserve #SNE573




longislandwatch.com





I was hoping I’d find a local retailer with both the SNE569 and SNE573 that would be willing swap the bracelet between the models. If I want the SNE573 I think I’ll have to buy one online (pray for alignment) and order the bracelet separately.


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Works well on a generic Milanese mesh. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zavist (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pas0003 (Sep 22, 2021)

Wow these looks pretty great! I wish there were more solar watches from both Seiko and other brands, with more classic styling.


----------



## chief-diversity-officer (Sep 17, 2019)

Anyone know if there are aftermarket mods for these? ar coating and ceramic bezels?


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

I really like my Citizen NY0040, but I keep going back to this thread!


----------



## zavist (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## jkbrwn (Apr 15, 2019)

.


----------



## jkbrwn (Apr 15, 2019)

Not sure if this is allowed here and if not, I’ll edit this post but does anyone want one of these? One of these being an SNE573 on rubber. I am moving mine on as I purchased an SPB143. It’s been worn maybe five times and is in brand new condition with box and papers, purchased from an AD. It’s listed on r/WatchExchange. My username is u/atribecalledjake - have a decent amount of feedback over there  looking for $330 shipped.


----------



## casablancawatch (Feb 6, 2009)

Earthjade said:


> Good watches. Too expensive.
> Seiko thinks sapphire crystal commands a $200 premium.
> Also, I wouldn't risk buying these online, further lowering your chances of getting a discount. You need to be able to check:
> 
> ...


in response, i did roll the dice getting this on ebay, totaling up to $422 with tax and shipping to calif. as you say, it was a roll of the dice from an ebay seller despite perfect feedback. i'd sent back $800 new seiko auto divers to authorized dealers on ebay for classic misalignment issues, so i know the drill. must say, i am OC and this thing lines up and hits the markers and bezel alignment perfectly. i will say that prior to buying i looked at every video review on youtube and they all showed it hitting markers perfectly, so i figured maybe seiko has finally got it together on this one. and they do. i'd trust an online discounted purchase...you can always send it back (unless it's overseas...that iS too expensive). my ebay seller was in florida.


----------



## casablancawatch (Feb 6, 2009)

mi6_ said:


> You'd have to post the photo without the lines drawn on to say for sure. The alignment of everything looks pretty good to me despite my OCD. If you can't see misalignment with your naked eye and have to draw digital lines on photos to check the alignment it can't be that bad.
> 
> If you buy Seiko, no matter what you do, there will be some degree of misalignment on something despite how well you check a piece over. Best to buy other brands if you seek much improved QC.


i'd have said you are correct sir on this comment...but i rolled the dice and bought one online...and everything including the sec hand hitting the markers, lines up more than well enough for my OCD. this watch is lightyears ahead of seiko's other divers (even $1000 models) when it comes to fit and finish and alignment issues.


----------



## casablancawatch (Feb 6, 2009)

0b5cur1ty said:


> I got one of these at the weekend, being thrilled (and surprised) that Seiko were introducing a new quartz mid-size diver. Whilst I can understand these models might seem expensive if you're comparing them to the SKX007/013, in terms of finishing they really are on another level; more akin to the Sumo. It's not just the sapphire crystal but also the case and dial finishing, brushed hands, applied markers, strap quality etc.
> 
> Interestingly, all the examples in the shop (they had all 4 variants) were perfect in terms of dial/bezel alignment and had the second hand exactly hitting the markers. Maybe Seiko has nailed these things now?
> 
> View attachment 16023268





0b5cur1ty said:


> I got one of these at the weekend, being thrilled (and surprised) that Seiko were introducing a new quartz mid-size diver. Whilst I can understand these models might seem expensive if you're comparing them to the SKX007/013, in terms of finishing they really are on another level; more akin to the Sumo. It's not just the sapphire crystal but also the case and dial finishing, brushed hands, applied markers, strap quality etc.
> 
> Interestingly, all the examples in the shop (they had all 4 variants) were perfect in terms of dial/bezel alignment and had the second hand exactly hitting the markers. Maybe Seiko has nailed these things now?
> 
> View attachment 16023268


i rolled the dice online, US dealer, for a $100 discount. what i got was like you said...everything aligned including the sec hand on each marker. superb. maybe seiko has gotten the message. sadly, they haven't about hollow endlink bracelets.


----------



## Papillon4 (May 18, 2021)

I have the SNE571P1 now…
I love the size and colour way !
It will be a great grab and go watch .


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

The lugs don't slim down much that's my only complaint about the design - more noticeable when on the black strap - otherwise I think it's great!


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

Just adding my +1 vote for how well the Barton silicone straps work on these Seiko solar divers. I have mine on one too, and found it to be a really good match!



zavist said:


> View attachment 16151569


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm in a watch conundrum. If I could swap cases between these two I'd have the perfect watch. I love the dial, lume and build quality of the SNE but don't really like the lugs and find 38mm to be too small. The SZEV on the other hand is much sleeker, has a nice big crown and fits me better at 41mm. Unfortunately the SZEV has pretty awful lume and the bi directional, non ratcheting bezel is a joke. Anyone know who could mod the SZEV?


----------



## bambam0801 (Oct 13, 2021)

phubbard said:


> Works well on a generic Milanese mesh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do the fat springbars fit this mesh band?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

bambam0801 said:


> Do the fat springbars fit this mesh band?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


They don’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sausage!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/files/2021/11/08/02/56/45/340080/2021下期SEIKO総合リーフレット.pdf


----------



## jimigalahad (Aug 28, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> View attachment 16268576
> 
> 
> 
> https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/files/2021/11/08/02/56/45/340080/2021下期SEIKO総合リーフレット.pdf


I sure wish that green one had a really dark green dial, almost black, similar to the brown and faded blue bezel watches released earlier. I'll be interested to see these new dials in the flesh.


----------



## E_PEV (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi! Does anyone know where the OEM bracelet can be purchased? Tried google but can’t seem to find it for sale separately.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

For Canadians, Hudsons Bay has the SNE569P1 listed on their website and there is a promo for $50 off (use BFWOW), and if you apply for the Neo CC via HB, there is a 20% first day purchase (you can't stack promos). They are $506.25CAD and after Neo CC promo $405CAD plus HST with free shipping. Thats about the best I've been able to find in Canada.









Seiko Prospex Solar Diver Black Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch SNE569P1 | TheBay


Buy Seiko Prospex Solar Diver Black Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch SNE569P1 in Canada at TheBay. Shop our collection of Seiko Watches online and get free shipping on $49+ orders!




www.thebay.com


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Has anyone found an alternate bracelet with fitted end links that works? This looks like it has the mini turtle bracelet and I just don’t care for it. These need a nice tapering oyster, jubilee or Z199. Maybe US will do that in the future.

also, anyone have pics of the brown dial in real life?


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Classic70 said:


> Has anyone found an alternate bracelet with fitted end links that works? This looks like it has the mini turtle bracelet and I just don’t care for it. These need a nice tapering oyster, jubilee or Z199. Maybe US will do that in the future.
> 
> also, anyone have pics of the brown dial in real life?


This reviewer mated an Uncle Seiko President bracelet to the existing endlinks...


----------



## Unomadudwane (Sep 11, 2021)

pas0003 said:


> Wow these looks pretty great! I wish there were more solar watches from both Seiko and other brands, with more classic styling.





rcorreale said:


> Sausage!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unomadudwane (Sep 11, 2021)

rcorreale said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The official Seiko website shows three grooves in both the 12 and the 6 sides of the rubber strap, however on my Australian bought model and the others I've seen on this thread the 6 side of the strap has only two grooves.
Has anybody seen a original silicone strap with three grooves each side?


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Arrived last Thursday, been enjoying it ever since.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> View attachment 16268576
> 
> 
> 
> https://storage.seikowatches.com/production/files/2021/11/08/02/56/45/340080/2021下期SEIKO総合リーフレット.pdf


Oh wow, that green looks dynamite.

I know myself though and I know conservative styles stay in my good graces for longer. Have had the SNE573 for three months now and it always makes me smile when I put it on again.


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

Photos now starting to appear for the forthcoming Green and Blue versions, SBDN077 and SBDN079...
















Seiko Prospex SBDN077 Diver 200m | Japan-OnlineStore.com

Seiko Prospex SBDN079 Diver 200m | Japan-OnlineStore.com


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow… I had settled on getting the all black 573 down the road. Didn’t really like the look of the blue or green models in the catalogue. Those pictures above look really nice. The green looks like a very dark shade. I was expecting them both to be brighter sunburst dials. They admittedly both look much better than I was expecting.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

CoachRockne said:


> Photos now starting to appear for the forthcoming Green and Blue versions, SBDN077 and SBDN079...
> View attachment 16300874
> View attachment 16300875
> 
> ...


Good to see more colorways coming in, particularly on bracelet. These 2 look nice, especially the green. Hope it is a lighter sunburst green than what it appears from the photo which is almost black to my eyes. That said, I still prefer the all black in bracelet.


----------



## solo-act (Sep 27, 2014)

This is a great series in nice colors at a needed size. I like the new green and the purple/grey with black dial.


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

I can only imagine this could have plenty of potential for the mod community. I've read that a custom dial may not work due to the solar quartz. Anyone know of a standard quartz movt that might fit this case?


----------



## lookatwrist (Jun 29, 2020)

I hope this line continues to do well, enough to inspire a quality aftermarket bracelet. Hope that LI watch tackles it. The included bracelet is actually okay, but I'd prefer solid end links.

Any good source to buy OEM Seiko straps? I'd like to have the one from the SNE573 to swap to at times.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Does anyone know if a set of MM300 hands would work with this movement?


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

happy new year. just sharing another pic recently posted of the forthcoming SBDN079. this one and the green version should be available in 2-3 weeks...


----------



## Jeannot182 (Sep 17, 2021)

Happy new years. 

After some investigation, I found out that bracelet for SNE573P1 would be available in April. 









Seiko Prospex Solar Diver's PADI Stahlband M021611J0


Seiko Prospex Solar Diver's PADI Stahlband M021611J0 Nur für Seiko: SNE569P1 SNE571P1 SNE573P1 SNE575P1




www.olfert-co.de
 












Seiko Bracelets M021611J0 Prospex • Revendeur officiel • Masters In Time


Commandez Seiko Bracelets M021611J0 Prospex chez Masters In Time. ✔ Livraison rapide partout dans le monde ✔ Bracelets de montres de marque 100% d'origine.




www.mastersintime.fr


----------



## De2001 (Jan 3, 2022)

E_PEV said:


> Hi! Does anyone know where the OEM bracelet can be purchased? Tried google but can’t seem to find it for sale separately.


I have recently purchased an SNE569P1 and will be putting the bracelet for sale on ebay this week some time.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Masters In Time says both the new green and blue variants are in stock.

SNE583





Seiko SNE583P1 watch - Prospex







www.mastersintime.com





SNE585





Seiko SNE585P1 watch - Prospex







www.mastersintime.com


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Ovanligt lättburna dykare från Seiko i nya färger


För många är Seiko synonymt med stora, robusta, prisvärda dykarur. Men i våras släppte tillverkaren en ny modell i den professionella dykarserien Prospex med en diameter på nätta 38,5 millimeter. I veckan landade den i tre nya färger i svenska butiker. Eqotime's Seikotok till fotograf, Ola...




eqotime.com


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

The green one is very, very nice!


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> Ovanligt lättburna dykare från Seiko i nya färger
> 
> 
> För många är Seiko synonymt med stora, robusta, prisvärda dykarur. Men i våras släppte tillverkaren en ny modell i den professionella dykarserien Prospex med en diameter på nätta 38,5 millimeter. I veckan landade den i tre nya färger i svenska butiker. Eqotime's Seikotok till fotograf, Ola...
> ...


Both new colorways look great and very much mimic the green hulk and blue white gold submariners respectively.


----------



## leapinglizard (Sep 19, 2020)

Kinda hard to decide whether to pull the trigger on the new blue model or the old faded blue model. Both are very attractive pieces


----------



## De2001 (Jan 3, 2022)

E_PEV said:


> Hi! Does anyone know where the OEM bracelet can be purchased? Tried google but can’t seem to find it for sale separately.


----------



## E_PEV (Dec 9, 2014)

De2001 said:


> I have recently purchased an SNE569P1 and will be putting the bracelet for sale on ebay this week some time.


Thanks for letting me know! I was actually able to purchase from another user a couple weeks ago. GLWS!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Here's my SNE575. Overall a nice little watch, except for the cheap OEM bracelet, surprisingly bad at this price...


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_Would love to see Seiko come out a black case on this, and hopefully not a limited model!_


----------



## De2001 (Jan 3, 2022)

E_PEV said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I was actually able to purchase from another user a couple weeks ago. GLWS!


Ok no worries.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Can someone check what is the size of the middle link on the bracelet please? Or the opening of the end link
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halo2018$ (Dec 6, 2018)

I purchased mine online from Watch Technicians for $299 on rubber strap. I’ve been wearing it on Strapcode bracelet and cheap Speidel bracelet I got from watch repair shop I frequent regularly. My watch guy cuts the end links to fit. The end links aren’t perfect but for $20 I think it looks pretty good!


----------



## kth316 (12 mo ago)

Halo2018$ said:


> I purchased mine online from Watch Technicians for $299 on rubber strap. I’ve been wearing it on Strapcode bracelet and cheap Speidel bracelet I got from watch repair shop I frequent regularly. My watch guy cuts the end links to fit. The end links aren’t perfect but for $20 I think it looks pretty good!
> View attachment 16366286
> View attachment 16366288


I saw the Watch Technicians price online, but seemed too good to be true. Especially when I saw they were “AUTHURIZED” dealer. 

Are they legit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halo2018$ (Dec 6, 2018)

kth316 said:


> I saw the Watch Technicians price online, but seemed too good to be true. Especially when I saw they were “AUTHURIZED” dealer.
> 
> Are they legit?
> 
> ...


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Only just showed up today, needs some long-term thoughts, but what a nice little watch! Like usual, checking back on this thread convinced me. 

I knew I wouldn't like the bracelet, so it was already destined for a Zulu.
The beefy, long lugs worried me in photos and I had the same complaints as a few others in this thread. They would look badly chunky in a 41 or 42mm watch. But they totally work here, giving this little diver a muscular stance. 
PADI edition: When we're used to white or silver count-up bezel numbers, the gray ones here are nicely muted, almost a "half-stealth" look. I'm not big on textured dials, so was happy to find that the gloss printed PADI globe is also subtle in person, less apparent than most pictures. 
(It's cold today)








Some size comparisons to other smaller divers (the Citizen is 40.5mm).


----------



## Halo2018$ (Dec 6, 2018)

Robbie_roy said:


> Only just showed up today, needs some long-term thoughts, but what a nice little watch! Like usual, checking back on this thread convinced me.
> 
> I knew I wouldn't like the bracelet, so it was already destined for a Zulu.
> The beefy, long lugs worried me in photos and I had the same complaints as a few others in this thread. They would look badly chunky in a 41 or 42mm watch. But they totally work here, giving this little diver a muscular stance.
> ...


Looks fantastic!!


----------



## kth316 (12 mo ago)

Thx for the info.

Man - that’s gonna make for a tough decision then. Been debating between new SNE573 or tracking down a used SBCM023…I’m too OCD for automatic movement +/- variances.

I’ve been leaning SBCM023, but at $300 the SNE573 is kinda a steal, right?

Any of the WUS vets have an opinion? Obviously this forum is going to be a bit biased. 

And, nope, both isn’t an option (unfortunately).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halo2018$ (Dec 6, 2018)

kth316 said:


> Thx for the info.
> 
> Man - that’s gonna make for a tough decision then. Been debating between new SNE573 or tracking down a used SBCM023…I’m too OCD for automatic movement +/- variances.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Wondering which to go for Green or the Black on rubber. hmm.


----------



## Halo2018$ (Dec 6, 2018)

Ryan1881 said:


> Wondering which to go for Green or the Black on rubber. hmm.


Black is always safer. Classic color. I haven't seen the green. If it's a British racing green might be good. Green and Blue are tough colors to get right in watches based on my experience.


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

kth316 said:


> Thx for the info.
> 
> Man - that’s gonna make for a tough decision then. Been debating between new SNE573 or tracking down a used SBCM023…I’m too OCD for automatic movement +/- variances.
> I’ve been leaning SBCM023, but at $300 the SNE573 is kinda a steal, right?
> ...


my two cents...IF I could ever find a nice example of an SBCM025--with the pepsi bezel, that would one I'd consider. Has the higher accuracy 8F quartz and perpetual calendar. But it's a hardlex crystal so I'd want to replace that and upgrade the bracelet. Real rough guesstimate you'd be looking at maybe ~$650-750?? to buy it and replace, battery, crystal and bracelet. These are from the 90s so are hard to find vs these new ones that can be had right now with sapphire. So me, I will take the this new solar model (wouldnt it be terrific if they released a pepsi!) (Photo from https://vintageseiko.nl/store/product/seiko-scuba-8f35-00a0-sold-1)


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

I just had to Photochop that copper SNE586 that Mi6 posted at the top of the page, giving it the PADI bezel and minute hand  I'm not a rose/bronze guy, but something about that combo with the black dial and rubber on this watch looks great, like the everose Yacht-Master. 








Kth316 - I'd have to go with Coach and Halo here. I was looking for a quartz "SKX" for the longest time, but was scared with getting a used, older model for the price that any of those Perpetual Calendars go for (+ whatever servicing it might need and the mods Coach listed). All of those costs and worries seemed to go against what I was looking for in the SKX family anyway. Even with the less curvy case shape, this little Solar SNE has enough of the classic Seiko diver magic that I've been looking for.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Robbie_roy said:


> I just had to Photochop that copper SNE586 that Mi6 posted at the top of the page, giving it the PADI bezel and minute hand  I'm not a rose/bronze guy, but something about that combo with the black dial and rubber on this watch looks great, like the everose Yacht-Master.
> View attachment 16372523
> 
> Kth316 - I'd have to go with Coach and Halo here. I was looking for a quartz "SKX" for the longest time, but was scared with getting a used, older model for the price that any of those Perpetual Calendars go for (+ whatever servicing it might need and the mods Coach listed). All of those costs and worries seemed to go against what I was looking for in the SKX family anyway. Even with the less curvy case shape, this little Solar SNE has enough of the classic Seiko diver magic that I've been looking for.


Where does one get different bezels for this watch ?


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Ryan1881 said:


> Where does one get different bezels for this watch ?


I doubt you can get separate ones yet sadly, but a modder could buy 2 different watches and make something like my image (again, image Photoshopped, just colored the blue in there). 

It’d be awesome if this line became a mainstay and popular enough for third parties to make bezels, bracelets, etc. though.


----------



## pas0003 (Sep 22, 2021)

Robbie_roy said:


> I just had to Photochop that copper SNE586 that Mi6 posted at the top of the page, giving it the PADI bezel and minute hand  I'm not a rose/bronze guy, but something about that combo with the black dial and rubber on this watch looks great, like the everose Yacht-Master.
> View attachment 16372523
> 
> Kth316 - I'd have to go with Coach and Halo here. I was looking for a quartz "SKX" for the longest time, but was scared with getting a used, older model for the price that any of those Perpetual Calendars go for (+ whatever servicing it might need and the mods Coach listed). All of those costs and worries seemed to go against what I was looking for in the SKX family anyway. Even with the less curvy case shape, this little Solar SNE has enough of the classic Seiko diver magic that I've been looking for.


THAT. IS. GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Robbie_roy said:


> I just had to Photochop that copper SNE586 that Mi6 posted at the top of the page, giving it the PADI bezel and minute hand  I'm not a rose/bronze guy, but something about that combo with the black dial and rubber on this watch looks great, like the everose Yacht-Master.
> View attachment 16372523


You see, that's the problem with Photoshop: result is unrealistic, everything is aligned!


----------



## bdjansen (Mar 26, 2017)

I just got one of these and I like more then I thought I would. It has a real quality feel to it in person. Everything lines up and it’s a really accurate movement. It’s nice to have a diver in my favorite watch size.


----------



## Arierep (Oct 22, 2021)

I just recently found out about this watch, and it has a curious allure to me.
Some say it's uninspiring, to me it feels like the ultimate vintage Rolex/Tudor Seiko homage. Am I the only one thinking this? Even the dimensions are quite close to, say, a Tudor 7928 (39mm).

My most used watch is a SKX007, I don't think it looks big at all on my wrist (7,5"), wonder if this one will look tiny?

Then the question of value pops up. The Citizen BN0150 is kind of the elephant in the room as a perceived value reference. The SNE offers saphire, drilled lugs, classier looks (but still tool enough it seems) and the Seiko brand (I'm not ashamed of being a Seiko fanboy). Is double the money a good deal for those? Tough question


----------



## nanook12 (Nov 6, 2020)

Just discovered this model and I love it, but I don’t want to spend $475 on it

But it looks so nice and thin and just the right size, classy vintage looks


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

I was very dissapointed when I saw the black one in the window. Looked super dull/ generic to me. 

Where the speedtimer really has that pop this one lacked all flavor (imo)

Still curious to see the blue one

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

nanook12 said:


> Just discovered this model and I love it, but I don’t want to spend $475 on it
> 
> But it looks so nice and thin and just the right size, classy vintage looks


These are available from US AD's at 25% discount, you shouldnt pay list price.


----------



## nanook12 (Nov 6, 2020)

CoachRockne said:


> These are available from US AD's at 25% discount, you shouldnt pay list price.


Nice, can you recommend one?


----------



## pdquist (Mar 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if the spring bars on this model are standard on other Seikos? They're 2mm and I'm measuring the tips at .94mm.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

On a Uncle Seiko GL831 strap


----------



## Arierep (Oct 22, 2021)

pdquist said:


> Does anyone know if the spring bars on this model are standard on other Seikos? They're 2mm and I'm measuring the tips at .94mm.


That's interesting, traditionally Seiko diver springbars are 2,5mm with 1,2mm tips. Seems like Seiko decided on a lighter build on this one


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

nanook12 said:


> Nice, can you recommend one?


Many good ones out there, you might consider Mimo's Jewelers in Long Beach CA, has them currently to buy online with a 25% discount code on the site.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

CoachRockne said:


> Many good ones out there, you might consider Mimo's Jewelers in Long Beach CA, has them currently to buy online with a 25% discount code on the site.


Thanks for this—just ordered with the 25 percent discount.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Found some (non-English) videos of the SNE583/SBDN077 dark green version and the SNE585/SBDN079 dark blue versions. There’s a bit of the rose gold variant in the second video too.


----------



## Arierep (Oct 22, 2021)

Arierep said:


> That's interesting, traditionally Seiko diver springbars are 2,5mm with 1,2mm tips. Seems like Seiko decided on a lighter build on this one


Can anyone else confirm if in fact this models are using smaller springbars?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Arierep said:


> Can anyone else confirm if in fact this models are using smaller springbars?


I don’t own any of the new 38.5mm solar divers so can’t speak to this. But my Seiko mini-turtle (SRPC39K1) comes with 2mm thick springbars with 1.1mm tips (the 2.5mm Seiko fat bars won’t fit in the mini-turtle straps). These are smaller than the typical 2.5mm springbars Seiko use. I guess they maybe use smaller springbars on some of the smaller divers? Wouldn’t be surprised if they and the 39mm solar tunas all have these smaller springbars.


----------



## pdquist (Mar 9, 2012)

I happened to find some other spring bars with 1.1mm tips and they do fit nice and snug. I guess Seiko decided to go a bit loose vs. snug.


----------



## kth316 (12 mo ago)

Ryan1881 said:


> Where does one get different bezels for this watch ?


That PADI bezel









SEIKO - SNE575 - PADI EDITION PROSPEX SOLAR DIVER - ROTATING BEZEL PT# 87061347 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SEIKO - SNE575 - PADI EDITION PROSPEX SOLAR DIVER - ROTATING BEZEL PT# 87061347 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Seller has the black one too, which might look sharp on the blue face version.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigisland (May 23, 2016)

Is there an aftermarket bracelet that is better made than the stock one and will fit the lugs?


----------



## kth316 (12 mo ago)

CoachRockne said:


> These are available from US AD's at 25% discount, you shouldnt pay list price.


Is this generally how it goes?

I’ve only bought watches off Amazon and eBay before now and really want to get my hands on a SNE573. Would love to buy from a local AD, but don’t want to overpay if I can get it online for much less.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

kth316 said:


> I’ve only bought watches off Amazon and eBay before now and really want to get my hands on a SNE573. Would love to buy from a local AD, but don’t want to overpay if I can get it online for much less.


Every recent Seiko or Citizen I’ve wanted has never been available locally for me, so I’ve had to just do it online. Sometimes it’s balancing lower price on eBay vs ease of return (Amazon/SeikoUSA). Do your local ADs have this in person? 

I don’t know what the forum thinks about trying a watch on in person at an AD and then getting a better deal elsewhere (that’s what I did with my last car purchase anyway).


----------



## kth316 (12 mo ago)

Yeah - in stock and I tried it on at the local AD…I’m not super worried about alignment issues (seems to be less of an issue with these styles) or needing the local AD for any “issues”.

And while I’d love to support them…I’d love even more to keep some extra cash in my pocket.

Like, do you need to have a pre-existing relationship with the store to pay below MSRP?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

kth316 said:


> Yeah - in stock and I tried it on at the local AD…I’m not super worried about alignment issues (seems to be less of an issue with these styles) or needing the local AD for any “issues”.
> 
> And while I’d love to support them…I’d love even more to keep some extra cash in my pocket.
> 
> ...


No this is generally not like Rolex (thankfully) where you have to "have a relationship.". in my experience many Seiko ADs just sell them below MSRP (but not all do). just call them and ask. some like Mimos and Gnomon just sell them at a discount online to everyone and anyone. have to make your own determination, but me, I'd rather buy online from a family run long standing bricks and mortar jewelry stores website than from "joker1742" on eBay.

Sent from my scarlet using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

CoachRockne said:


> No this is generally not like Rolex (thankfully) where you have to "have a relationship.". in my experience many Seiko ADs just sell them below MSRP (but not all do). just call them and ask. some like Mimos and Gnomon just sell them at a discount online to everyone and anyone. have to make your own determination, but me, I'd rather buy online from a family run long standing bricks and mortar jewelry stores website than from "joker1742" on eBay.
> 
> Sent from my scarlet using Tapatalk


I love this new green 583...I just checked Mimo and it's sold out. I hope he ships to Canada. In Canada we always get the new stuff last. Then once we do finally get this green guy, it'll have to sit for a bit before more than 10% discount can be had since it's "NEW." That's how it works here.


----------



## jimigalahad (Aug 28, 2015)

Pic of the black dial on the stock bracelet. Still loving the size, style, and ease of use. I went a little nutty and now have the black, brown, and faded blue. After needing to service my sarb033, I've sworn off autos. I'm considering swapping the black for the new green but am on the fence.


----------



## kth316 (12 mo ago)

bigisland said:


> Is there an aftermarket bracelet that is better made than the stock one and will fit the lugs?


We’re all dying to figure this out too…keep us posted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

It’s not the answer we want, but IMO the bracelet becomes twice as good if you simply swap out the damned diver’s extension clasp with any other clasp (one that also can fit an 18mm width link). This is from my SNA411, identical just without the extension:


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

Anyone have the Green SNE583 yet? The colors of the 583 on the Interwebs are all over the place!


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

steinercat said:


> Anyone have the Green SNE583 yet? The colors of the 583 on the Interwebs are all over the place!


I called a few places yesterday and no one has them in stock yet. It's the one I would like as well. I ended up calling Seiko Canada at the end, and was advised that it will be exclusive to The Bay(Canadian department store) at first. So might take a while unless I just order it from the US.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I love this new green 583...I just checked Mimo and it's sold out. I hope he ships to Canada. In Canada we always get the new stuff last. Then once we do finally get this green guy, it'll have to sit for a bit before more than 10% discount can be had since it's "NEW." That's how it works here.


I don’t know where in Canada you’re located but have a look at Bezelhouse.com 

The SNE569 can be ordered right now with a 20% discount code that’s always available on the site


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

h_zee13 said:


> I don’t know where in Canada you’re located but have a look at Bezelhouse.com
> 
> The SNE569 can be ordered right now with a 20% discount code that’s always available on the site
> 
> ...


Hey thanks man, I'll check them out. I'd like the green one SNE583. I'll keep my eye out.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I called a few places yesterday and no one has them in stock yet. It's the one I would like as well. I ended up calling Seiko Canada at the end, and was advised that it will be exclusive to The Bay(Canadian department store) at first. So might take a while unless I just order it from the US.


Going to be a while if this is true. I do remember The Bay had some exclusive deal for the Seiko 5 line when it was relaunched a few years back. The Bay just finally posted the SNE569 in December on their website and it’s been out since last spring (I think).

Anyhow, this place in Hong Kong, IOOMOBILE, has the new blue and green models and it’s the best price I’ve found online. I haven’t ordered from them myself, but I saw a review on YouTube of a guy with the SNE569 and he got his from IOOMOBILE And raved about their service. I think they’re grey market, so likely no warranty. But it’s a quartz so should be reliable.

Green: Seiko Prospex SNE583P1 Sea Diver Compact Solar Diver Scuba Green Dial Men's Watch | IOOMOBILE

Blue: Seiko Prospex SNE585P1 Sea Diver Compact Solar Diver Scuba Blue Dial Men's Watch | IOOMOBILE

I was going to get the 573 (all black) due to versatility, but I want the bracelet so I’d have to buy it separately. Not sure about the SNE569 (blue/gray) bezel, but haven’t seen one in person yet either to decide if I like it. I like the blue SNE585, it comes with the bracelet and is a safe colour choice, but I have too many blue watches. The SNE583 looks a bit too dark green for my tastes and the green isn’t very versatile. I’ll probably just buy a 573 at some point…. I’m patiently waiting for Masters In Time to get the bracelet in stock.

Please Post some pics of the green one if you get it. It looks much darker in the videos than the photos I’ve seen online,


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> Going to be a while if this is true. I do remember The Bay had some exclusive deal for the Seiko 5 line when it was relaunched a few years back. The Bay just finally posted the SNE569 in December on their website and it’s been out since last spring (I think).
> 
> Anyhow, this place in Hong Kong, IOOMOBILE, has the new blue and green models and it’s the best price I’ve found online. I haven’t ordered from them myself, but I saw a review on YouTube of a guy with the SNE569 and he got his from IOOMOBILE And raved about their service. I think they’re grey market, so likely no warranty. But it’s a quartz so should be reliable.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the info. Yea the green one is a bit dark, but I saw a Thai video from this forum a page or two back where it looked ok. I've never had any green watches, so figured it would be safe with this one since the price is not terrible. I found this also on Mimo's but it's not available yet. He does a 25% off Seikos. That'll bring the price to $370USD. At bezelhouse in Canada, once they get it, with the discount it'll come to $610CAD. 

If you convert the $370USD to CAD it'll be about $490. With duties add another 13% or so plus DHL , UPS etc tack on a $20 handling fee. So it'll be just under $600. I guess it'll come down to who has it first.


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> Going to be a while if this is true. I do remember The Bay had some exclusive deal for the Seiko 5 line when it was relaunched a few years back. The Bay just finally posted the SNE569 in December on their website and it’s been out since last spring (I think).
> 
> Anyhow, this place in Hong Kong, IOOMOBILE, has the new blue and green models and it’s the best price I’ve found online. I haven’t ordered from them myself, but I saw a review on YouTube of a guy with the SNE569 and he got his from IOOMOBILE And raved about their service. I think they’re grey market, so likely no warranty. But it’s a quartz so should be reliable.
> 
> ...


new video of the green just posted, along with a nickname, "baby hulk"







Sent from my scarlet using Tapatalk


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

CoachRockne said:


> new video of the green just posted, along with a nickname, "baby hulk"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry correct link this time!







Sent from my scarlet using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hey thanks for the info. Yea the green one is a bit dark, but I saw a Thai video from this forum a page or two back where it looked ok. I've never had any green watches, so figured it would be safe with this one since the price is not terrible. I found this also on Mimo's but it's not available yet. He does a 25% off Seikos. That'll bring the price to $370USD. At bezelhouse in Canada, once they get it, with the discount it'll come to $610CAD.
> 
> If you convert the $370USD to CAD it'll be about $490. With duties add another 13% or so plus DHL , UPS etc tack on a $20 handling fee. So it'll be just under $600. I guess it'll come down to who has it first.



I almost bought an SNE573 from Mimio’s with his 25% off coupon ($356.25 US), but they want $35 US for shipping to Canada. That’s like $45 CAD and you’d still pay brokerage fees, customs and duties (probably another $30-$40 CAD minimum). So it’s not really that great compared to buying one locally in Canada from an AD. I can buy an SNE573 way cheaper with free shipping on either eBay ($310 USD) or IMOOBILE ($345). I’m not really worried about the warranty since it’s a solar quartz piece.

I usually prefer to support my local Canadian dealers as well, even if it costs more (plus I can inspect them for QC issues). Sometimes you have no choice, as some models like the SNE573 aren’t available in Canada, so the US is the only option. Nothing against Mimo’s though, I know he has a good reputation. I’m sure I’ll buy a watch from him at some point. Though it bugs me a bit that he has a big disclaimer about Seiko misalignment on his website. Personally I don’t think either the AD or consumer should be that accepting of all the Seiko QC misalignment issues (but that’s just my take).


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

The green looks a lot like the green on the sumo SPB103


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

CoachRockne said:


> sorry correct link this time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m hoping the SNE583 is the darker hue of green like that azfinetime video shows. That would be perfect! He does does say “dark emerald green.”


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> I almost bought an SNE573 from Mimio’s with his 25% off coupon ($356.25 US), but they want $35 US for shipping to Canada. That’s like $45 CAD and you’d still pay brokerage fees, customs and duties (probably another $30-$40 CAD minimum). So it’s not really that great compared to buying one locally in Canada from an AD. I can buy an SNE573 way cheaper with free shipping on either eBay ($310 USD) or IMOOBILE ($345). I’m not really worried about the warranty since it’s a solar quartz piece.
> 
> I usually prefer to support my local Canadian dealers as well, even if it costs more (plus I can inspect them for QC issues). Sometimes you have no choice, as some models like the SNE573 aren’t available in Canada, so the US is the only option. Nothing against Mimo’s though, I know he has a good reputation. I’m sure I’ll buy a watch from him at some point. Though it bugs me a bit that he has a big disclaimer about Seiko misalignment on his website. Personally I don’t think either the AD or consumer should be that accepting of all the Seiko QC misalignment issues (but that’s just my take).


Yea I forgot about the shipping, I think it says $25 but still alot to pay. The only problem with the green and blue is that it "might" not be available at the various AD locations in Canada because of the Bay. It's funny they have first dibs but don't even get them in stock, as previously mentioned about the 569 was only available once and disappeared now the ADs have them.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Yea I forgot about the shipping, I think it says $25 but still alot to pay. The only problem with the green and blue is that it "might" not be available at the various AD locations in Canada because of the Bay. It's funny they have first dibs but don't even get them in stock, as previously mentioned about the 569 was only available once and disappeared now the ADs have them.











No, not $25, it’s $34.81 US shipping. And then you’d pay likely $20-$30 CAD brokerage fees, 5% duties, 5% GST and whatever your provincial sales tax is.

$400 US right now is a straight exchange to $510 CAD and wouldn’t include any bank conversion fees, and added customs and duties. You’re spending at least the same ordering from Mimo’s at 25% off. It would cost the same if not more than buying one from an AD in Canada with a 20% discount. The SNE569 is $675 MSRP in Canada. It would be $540 CAD at 20% discount (plus tax).


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> View attachment 16402227
> 
> No, not $25, it’s $34.81 US shipping. And then you’d pay likely $20-$30 CAD brokerage fees, 5% duties, 5% GST and whatever your provincial sales tax is.
> 
> $400 US right now is a straight exchange to $510 CAD and wouldn’t include any bank conversion fees, and added customs and duties. You’re spending at least the same ordering from Mimo’s at 25% off. It would cost the same if not more than buying one from an AD in Canada with a 20% discount. The SNE569 is $675 MSRP in Canada. It would be $540 CAD at 20% discount (plus tax).


Oh I wonder why he charges so much for shipping. Just re-read it "starting at $25." .Besides Bezelhouse, do you know of any others?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Europa Watch is my go to local Seiko AD in Edmonton where I live. They have a small hole in the wall store in West Edmonton Mall and a satellite store a few blocks away where they do servicing and watch repair. It’s run by an older couple and their adult son (the owner, Walter, is an experienced watchmaker). I’ve bought several watches in person from them and never had any issues. They’re polite and very helpful, but the parents have thick accents so there can be a bit of a language barrier. They’ll do 20% off on most models without even asking for a discount (maybe not on LE or popular new releases from Seiko). Never ordered online through their website, but they do sell the 2-3 models of the solar divers on their website that are available in Canada (I think they’re out of stock right now).









SEIKO PROSPEX SNE569


Shop Seiko Prospex on good price! Free shipping! Seiko SNE569 Diver's. Movement Solar Cal.V147 Power reserve 10-month once fully charged; Stainless steel 38mm case and bracelet. Rotating bezel; LumiBrite on hands indeces; Screw down crown; Water Resistance 200m diver's



europawatchco.com





Bezel House in Calgary is great (the owner Ryan is awesome), and I’ve also purchased from Halifax Watch down east a few times. Other Canadian Seiko AD’s with an online presence are Gem Bijou, Kavar Jewellers and Christine Jewellers. Never bought from any of them, so not sure what they are like to deal with. I‘d personally avoid Maple Jewellers in Ontario. I had a bad experience with them trying to overcharge me on a Seiko Solar Tuna that could be had for much less from other Seiko AD’s in Canada.

The SNE573 has never been released officially in Canada, and I’m not sure if we will get the blue and green variants (though sounds like The Bay gets them first if they are released here?).


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> Europa Watch is my go to local Seiko AD in Edmonton where I live. They have a small hole in the wall store in West Edmonton Mall and a satellite store a few blocks away where they do servicing and watch repair. It’s run by an older couple and their adult son (the owner, Walter, is an experienced watchmaker). I’ve bought several watches in person from them and never had any issues. They’re polite and very helpful, but the parents have thick accents so there can be a bit of a language barrier. They’ll do 20% off on most models without even asking for a discount (maybe not on LE or popular new releases from Seiko). Never ordered online through their website, but they do sell the 2-3 models of the solar divers on their website that are available in Canada (I think they’re out of stock right now).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually called Kavar about the green one but they don't know when. The 569 they told me only 10% discount lol. Sometimes it's pulling teeth to get more with people. I'd love to actually know the true markup on Seiko watches in general. They keep telling me that they will get in trouble from Seiko IF they find out that they're giving too much discount. It cheapens the brand is their reasoning. It's all a bunch of head games I feel.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

In this video there's a bit better lighting and some parts it looks "lighter" than the previous vid that was sent in this forum.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

The dial on the green variant looks like it’s almost black unless it’s under bright lighting. Looks more like a Kermit (green bezel, black dial) to me in most of the videos I’ve seen. I still like it, just wish the green was a brighter tone and the dial was less sunburst. I already have a bright green Certina DS Action Precidrive which is a really nice green (for my tastes), so I don’t think I want to get the green model Of the Seiko solar.


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

Oh come on Seiko, my bank account just recently recovered from the holiday expenses, and you release this watch in green. I’ve been saving money to get a piece of German engineering in 9mm, I guess now it has to wait till late spring!


----------



## mkarta27 (12 mo ago)

SBDN069 and SNE573. Bought the jubilee bracelet from AliExpress and I think it fit pretty good.


----------



## Strange Young Man (Oct 20, 2012)

mkarta27 said:


> View attachment 16405691
> 
> View attachment 16405690
> 
> SBDN069 and SNE573. Bought the jubilee bracelet from AliExpress and I think it fit pretty good.


These are the two I'm weighing up. As an impartial and well informed judge, do you have a preference between your babies? I think I prefer the 69 as the more captivating choice, but the 73 seems to be available for quite a bit cheaper here.

Would you mind linking to the bracelet you ordered? It's good to know there is a decent bracelet option for the 73 without having to fork out for the official one.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Just got the SNE569. The bezel is misaligned but I can live with that. 

What I don’t like is the length of each link. I swapped the clasp for a generic diver clasp with 3 micro adjusts and I can’t get a good fit. Adding a link makes it too big at the shortest micro adjust position and removing a link makes it too small at the longest position. 

I guess I have to keep the original clasp for now and try to find a better bracelet











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

h_zee13 said:


> Just got the SNE569. The bezel is misaligned but I can live with that.
> 
> What I don’t like is the length of each link. I swapped the clasp for a generic diver clasp with 3 micro adjusts and I can’t get a good fit. Adding a link makes it too big at the shortest micro adjust position and removing a link makes it too small at the longest position.
> 
> ...


Nice! Where did you get this one? 

Ps. I got a response from Bezelhouse that the green one is not available in Canada for now. He said it might be a while so I guess I'll grab one from the US. I might spend a couple extra $ but don't feel like waiting while the Bay takes it's sweet ass time to release this.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Nice! Where did you get this one?
> 
> Ps. I got a response from Bezelhouse that the green one is not available in Canada for now. He said it might be a while so I guess I'll grab one from the US. I might spend a couple extra $ but don't feel like waiting while the Bay takes it's sweet ass time to release this.


I got it from BezelHouse. He had a few coming in this week, but he got it drop shipped to me from Toronto. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkarta27 (12 mo ago)

Strange Young Man said:


> These are the two I'm weighing up. As an impartial and well informed judge, do you have a preference between your babies? I think I prefer the 69 as the more captivating choice, but the 73 seems to be available for quite a bit cheaper here.
> 
> Would you mind linking to the bracelet you ordered? It's good to know there is a decent bracelet option for the 73 without having to fork out for the official one.











18 - 24 MM Steel Jubilee Watch Band Bracelet Fits For Seiko SKX009 SKX Diver New | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 18 - 24 MM Steel Jubilee Watch Band Bracelet Fits For Seiko SKX009 SKX Diver New at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





I said I bought in AE, but it was actually on ebay.

I love them both. The 69 is a JDM and the quality is perfect. No misalign bezel and the second hand hit the mark. The 73 is more of a classic looking, but it does have a slight misalign on the bezel.


----------



## mkarta27 (12 mo ago)

I also change the clasp to original seiko that I have lying around.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Just came across these. Diggin them. 

How is the lume? The one video I saw so far seems like it doesn't last that long?


----------



## mkarta27 (12 mo ago)

Shockwave said:


> Just came across these. Diggin them.
> 
> How is the lume? The one video I saw so far seems like it doesn't last that long?


If I torched it with a flashlight before bed around 12am, I can still easily see the lume in the morning at 5am easily.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

mkarta27 said:


> If I torched it with a flashlight before bed around 12am, I can still easily see the lume in the morning at 5am easily.


Are they comparable to an SKX?


----------



## mkarta27 (12 mo ago)

Shockwave said:


> Are they comparable to an SKX?


Well for sure the lumes are smaller than SKX series, but they are the same seiko lumibright material so they will still be comparable to any other seiko diver's lume. They are still very legible after 6 hours in a dark room.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Went with the green, Sold my SKX and a G Shock for it.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Ryan1881 said:


> Went with the green, Sold my SKX and a G Shock for it.
> 
> View attachment 16412575


Sick! Where'd ya pick it up from? Still waiting for Mimo's to get stock.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Ryan1881 said:


> Went with the green, Sold my SKX and a G Shock for it.
> 
> View attachment 16412575


Congrats. Looks great. Does the dial look like a real dark green (almost black)? From the videos I’ve seen the dial only pops under very bright lighting.


----------



## leapinglizard (Sep 19, 2020)

To all the Canadians in this thread: just buy from Japan. I've given up a long time ago dealing with our shoddy ADs here in Canada


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

leapinglizard said:


> To all the Canadians in this thread: just buy from Japan. I've given up a long time ago dealing with our shoddy ADs here in Canada


Lots of good AD's in Canada. You must be dealing with the wrong ones. Not sure why you're so upset? The problem is more Seiko, not making all the models available in Canada, and also making exclusive deals with retailers, like The Bay.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> Congrats. Looks great. Does the dial look like a real dark green (almost black)? From the videos I’ve seen the dial only pops under very bright lighting.


Yes it's correct in what your saying, The brighter the light hitting the dial the more the green starts to pop out, It is definitely more muted in duller lights the sunburst effect goes as well, I have added some pics for you


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Sick! Where'd ya pick it up from? Still waiting for Mimo's to get stock.


I am in the UK, I got it from CWSellors


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Ryan1881 said:


> Yes it's correct in what your saying, The brighter the light hitting the dial the more the green starts to pop out, It is definitely more muted in duller lights the sunburst effect goes as well, I have added some pics for you.


Looks great. Thanks for the pics in different lighting.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Marc @ Long Island Watch has the green model (SNE583) available. Says in the video that the all blue model (SNE585) is scheduled for release in the USA in April.


----------



## solo-act (Sep 27, 2014)

Ryan1881 said:


> Yes it's correct in what your saying, The brighter the light hitting the dial the more the green starts to pop out, It is definitely more muted in duller lights the sunburst effect goes as well, I have added some pics for you
> 
> View attachment 16413869
> 
> ...


If I get one of these it'll be the green one. Wish it had radio or GPS sync, but probably not possible with the steel bezel.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Scored a good deal for LNIB of the 573. 
Just got it and it wears really nice. Dare I say nicer than the SBCM in terms of fit and sizing. 

so far the seconds hand hits all the markers.
The rubber strap is very comfortable although will probably swap out for a Deployant. Just preference.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Deployant


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## nanook12 (Nov 6, 2020)

I just ordered an sne573

Pretty excited for this one as it looks like the perfect dive watch I’ve been waiting for


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

I just received my SNE569 on Tuesday, and have been wearing it non-stop ever since. I took it off the bracelet immediately and currently have it on a gray Barton elite silicone. The gray color of the bezel is interesting; it can go from looking almost silver to black depending on the angle you look at it. The chapter ring and bezel align nicely. There is a little more 'slop' to the bezel than I prefer, but it's minor and I don't really care. Regardless, the bezel action is so much better than my SKX013, which is so stiff. This one I can actually turn, and has a satisfying click to it, which I appreciate.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

Looks like the Uncle Seiko Speedmaster bracelets fit the SNE5xxs pretty well:


__
http://instagr.am/p/CZz3Gv5hjU2/


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

The Uncle Seiko strap looks great! Does anyone have experience here with them? Are they that much more comfortable? Or is it the fit is more comfortable, not the actually texture or material?


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Does this mean that the flat-link bracelet would fit?









US1035 Flat Link Bracelet (Omega Speedmaster 19/20mm)


Uncle's notes For years now, Speedmaster fans have been groaning at the dearth of options available for their iconic watch. The originals (if you can find them) cost absurd amounts of money. Even certain reproductions are outrageously priced. I came to the conclusion that this has to stop. We...




www.uncleseiko.com






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

Not a clue. I'd message Uncle Seiko and see. Presumably he's got all the bracelets on hand, so if he has the watch handy he should be able to try them all out and report back.


----------



## mkarta27 (12 mo ago)

phubbard said:


> Does this mean that the flat-link bracelet would fit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the Speedmaster bead of rice bracelet can fit into the SNE5xx model then the flat should be as long as the end link is similar to the other one.


----------



## mkarta27 (12 mo ago)

Uncle Seiko Omega Speedmaster 20mm bracelet does indeed fit the SNE5xx quite perfectly.
I ordered the bead rice model and it looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

mkarta27 said:


> Uncle Seiko Omega Speedmaster 20mm bracelet


Newest edit: tried this bracelet later in thread, not a fan FYI

Agree this looks great, thanks for sharing. I’ve been thinking about any of these US Speedie bracelets ever since Bulova&BoltActions showed the image on the last page.

Edit: Uncle Seiko responded quickly when I asked him about which of his Speedie bracelets should fit. Said any of the hollow endlink (must be 20mm) ones are safe but that the solid endlink one he tried (US1450-President) needed filing to fit to the SNE5XX case and is not recommended. Going to see how the 1171 bracelet looks when it shows up!


----------



## mkarta27 (12 mo ago)

That 1171 looks good too. I might get one for my SBDN069.


----------



## dicecube (May 19, 2016)

Are there any replacement bracelet options close to stock aesthetics?


----------



## stratfan95 (Apr 25, 2019)

Got my PADI today; traded my SRP Turtle with a fellow forum member for it. It is nicer than I expected; I actually like the stock bracelet and find it very well balanced, smooth against the skin, and comfortable. I put mine on a MM300 clasp for on the fly adjustability, making it the perfect everyday watch


----------



## dicecube (May 19, 2016)

I like the stock bracelet too, just mine rattles and squeaks


----------



## stratfan95 (Apr 25, 2019)

dicecube said:


> I like the stock bracelet too, just mine rattles and squeaks



This one has a little bit of squeak, but not too bad; it does not have too much rattle. Squeaks go away with time, but my go-to method of eliminating squeaks in a bracelet quickly is razor/appliance oil, like this:








If it is safe for an electric shaver, then it is safe on your skin for a watch bracelet. I rub a little bit over the watch bracelet to get it to penetrate, wipe off the excess, and the squeaks are usually gone for good. Most new watch bracelets, even on high end watches, start off with some squeaks


----------



## dicecube (May 19, 2016)

stratfan95 said:


> This one has a little bit of squeak, but not too bad; it does not have too much rattle. Squeaks go away with time, but my go-to method of eliminating squeaks in a bracelet quickly is razor/appliance oil, like this:
> View attachment 16465071
> 
> If it is safe for an electric shaver, then it is safe on your skin for a watch bracelet. I rub a little bit over the watch bracelet to get it to penetrate, wipe off the excess, and the squeaks are usually gone for good. Most new watch bracelets, even on high end watches, start off with some squeaks


Thanks I'll give that a try tonight


----------



## Mdonna (11 mo ago)

Due to having a smaller wrist I really want one of these. Here in the Uk they are selling for £450-£500, which is around 600-670 US dollars. From all the comments I’ve seen it seems that that would be massively overpriced compared to what you can pick these up for in USA? I’d probably go for the SNE569P1. Does anybody know of any US retailers that ship to UK that may have that model in stock? Price would be plus around 25% for cost of import and shipping to UK.


----------



## dicecube (May 19, 2016)

Mdonna said:


> Due to having a smaller wrist I really want one of these. Here in the Uk they are selling for £450-£500, which is around 600-670 US dollars. From all the comments I’ve seen it seems that that would be massively overpriced compared to what you can pick these up for in USA? I’d probably go for the SNE569P1. Does anybody know of any US retailers that ship to UK that may have that model in stock? Price would be plus around 25% for cost of import and shipping to UK.


I'd start emailing watch companies and ask them directly.


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Here’s the Uncle Seiko US1171 that showed up today, from my image a few posts earlier (click to watch).

Time will tell how I feel about it compared to the stock bracelet (admittedly got used to that stock one after ditching the diver’s extension). I’m not 100% sure the more delicate President style matches great with this chunky lug style, but that is no fault of the bracelet and it is super comfortable.


http://imgur.com/p9FC1uf


----------



## neogenesus (Apr 9, 2008)

Robbie_roy said:


> Here’s the Uncle Seiko US1171 that showed up today, from my image a few posts earlier (click to watch).
> 
> Time will tell how I feel about it compared to the stock bracelet (admittedly got used to that stock one after ditching the diver’s extension). I’m not 100% sure the more delicate President style matches great with this chunky lug style, but that is no fault of the bracelet and it is super comfortable.
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Mdonna said:


> Due to having a smaller wrist I really want one of these. Here in the Uk they are selling for £450-£500, which is around 600-670 US dollars. From all the comments I’ve seen it seems that that would be massively overpriced compared to what you can pick these up for in USA? I’d probably go for the SNE569P1. Does anybody know of any US retailers that ship to UK that may have that model in stock? Price would be plus around 25% for cost of import and shipping to UK.


Time you do all that you might as well just buy in the UK for warranty reasons alone.


----------



## goodwrist (12 mo ago)

Mdonna said:


> Due to having a smaller wrist I really want one of these. Here in the Uk they are selling for £450-£500, which is around 600-670 US dollars. From all the comments I’ve seen it seems that that would be massively overpriced compared to what you can pick these up for in USA? I’d probably go for the SNE569P1. Does anybody know of any US retailers that ship to UK that may have that model in stock? Price would be plus around 25% for cost of import and shipping to UK.


You can try checking watchrecon periodically and waiting for a listing that seems good to you. The one listed on Reddit is from UK and might still be available for £365 (or less if you haggle).. give it a try.

I was lucky enough to snatch the one listed here. Pretty much in new condition for $350!

Only a couple days on my wrist and I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

I saw a new 583 the other day on eBay for US$336, from a reputable seller. 

Seems like prices are finally settling down.


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

I got an Uncle Seiko Holzer for my SNE569 and I am pretty pleased with it. As noted above, the end links are not a perfect fit, but they're pretty close. The drape of the Holzer is very nice -- it's a comfy bracelet. Not quite as awesome as the Z199 that I had for my departed Turtle, but that's a high bar.


----------



## goodwrist (12 mo ago)

emgee79 said:


> I got an Uncle Seiko Holzer from my SNE569 and I am pretty pleased with it. As noted above, the end links are not a perfect fit, but they're pretty close. The drape of the Holzer is very nice -- it's a comfy bracelet. Not quite as awesome as the Z199 that I had for my departed Turtle, but that's a high bar.
> 
> View attachment 16473393
> 
> View attachment 16473394


Looks great -- I'm thinking of doing the same. How does the Holzer compare to the stock Oyster-like bracelet, in terms of the feel? Is it heavier? More comfortable?


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

goodwrist said:


> Looks great -- I'm thinking of doing the same. How does the Holzer compare to the stock Oyster-like bracelet, in terms of the feel? Is it heavier? More comfortable?


I actually removed the stock bracelet and put on a nylon strap as soon as I opened the box, so I can't compare the two bracelets on comfort. As far as weight is concerned, I would say the US is a bit lighter. It's thinner too, at 3mm thick, which I appreciate.

Edit: I measured the bracelets, and the difference in thickness is actually somewhat negligible. The US is just a hair under 3mm, while the Seiko bracelet is right at 3mm.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

I got the blue version this week. I really like it. Both the bezel and the dial have nice light play. I'll try my alpinist and baby alpinist bracelet on it this weekend and see if one of them fit.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Alpinist and baby alpinist bracelets do not fit. Looks great on nato though


----------



## aksijeff (10 mo ago)

KoolKat said:


> With that sapphire crystal, drilled thru lugs, good classic submariner look, nice & thin profile, solar powered, not so pricey, this is a near perfect beater watch for me that I can just slap on my wrist and its good to go without having to reset the time like an auto (I rotate my watches). All I need now is someone to come up with a decent bracelet with solid end links !
> 
> View attachment 16011723





KoolKat said:


> With that sapphire crystal, drilled thru lugs, good classic submariner look, nice & thin profile, solar powered, not so pricey, this is a near perfect beater watch for me that I can just slap on my wrist and its good to go without having to reset the time like an auto (I rotate my watches). All I need now is someone to come up with a decent bracelet with solid end links !
> 
> View attachment 16011723


Hey hope you're doing well. I just received my SNE573 today and noticed that there is a small fiber and a small dust particle inside the dial. In your picture it looks like you have some fibers on the dial as well. Is that on the outside or inside of the dial? Would you advise to return and get a refund?


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

aksijeff said:


> Hey hope you're doing well. I just received my SNE573 today and noticed that there is a small fiber and a small dust particle inside the dial. In your picture it looks like you have some fibers on the dial as well. Is that on the outside or inside of the dial? Would you advise to return and get a refund?


Can't see any fibres on mine. Could be on the outside or my bad eyesight 😵. Sorry to hear of your purchase experience. If it were me, I would either return it or get it fixed under warranty. I had a similar experience before and took it into Seiko SC and they fixed it under warranty.


----------



## Strange Young Man (Oct 20, 2012)

When is this line of watch going to get the punchy nickname it deserves?


----------



## aksijeff (10 mo ago)

emgee79 said:


> I got an Uncle Seiko Holzer for my SNE569 and I am pretty pleased with it. As noted above, the end links are not a perfect fit, but they're pretty close. The drape of the Holzer is very nice -- it's a comfy bracelet. Not quite as awesome as the Z199 that I had for my departed Turtle, but that's a high bar.
> 
> View attachment 16473393
> 
> View attachment 16473394


This looks great! which Holzer bracelet from Uncle Seiko did you get? I see that's different versions depending on the watch.


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

I sooo wanted the 573, but of the three samples i saw, all three had misaligned dials. Yes, expected with Seiko to some extent but for the price for a solar, i wanted it to be aligned right.

The other thing that was kinda off putting is that the dial looks like there's a crease down the centre of it. I'm guessing it's got something to do with the solar element? I've never noticed it before on any other seiko solar, definitely not on the Citizen eco drives.

I'm just a little bummed as everything else on the watch is ideal. I just can't justify the anomalies above for the price they're offering.


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

aksijeff said:


> This looks great! which Holzer bracelet from Uncle Seiko did you get? I see that's different versions depending on the watch.


I got the "US-Mexico Holzer Bracelet (Omega Speedmaster 19/20mm)", 20mm, all brushed.


----------



## dicecube (May 19, 2016)

Has anyone replaced the hands on this model? Looking to change the hands to something fuller without the gap


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Strange Young Man said:


> When is this line of watch going to get the punchy nickname it deserves?


There’s something cool to perhaps liking an “underground” watch but I do really hope it gets a punchy nickname. 38.5 solar diver has been a surprisingly useful search tool in the meantime. 

I definitely see it having a lot of Sea Urchin DNA, so my vote’s for Mini Urchin or Sun Urchin. Those are probably awful, I’ll ask on r/Watchescirclejerk and see if they have any ideas. 



B_Curl said:


> I sooo wanted the 573, but of the three samples i saw, all three had misaligned dials.


I’m sorry to hear all that. It’s good you could at least see them in person before buying and having to go through the pain of returning. It’s a shame it’s an issue on these guys because I love this series and hope it becomes a Seiko mainstay.


----------



## WindingMan (Jun 1, 2016)

Strange Young Man said:


> When is this line of watch going to get the punchy nickname it deserves?


I vote for the Crab, mostly because of the curved profile of the mid-case and the long lugs


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

Robbie_roy said:


> There’s something cool to perhaps liking an “underground” watch but I do really hope it gets a punchy nickname. 38.5 solar diver has been a surprisingly useful search tool in the meantime.
> 
> I definitely see it having a lot of Sea Urchin DNA, so my vote’s for Mini Urchin or Sun Urchin. Those are probably awful, I’ll ask on r/Watchescirclejerk and see if they have any ideas.
> 
> ...


totally!


----------



## Strange Young Man (Oct 20, 2012)

*Sun*mariner? A solar with echos of the submariner.


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

For those with smaller wrists looking for other bracelet/strap options... I've put mine on a Hirsch Pure Premium rubber strap that comes in "Medium" size 110x70mm that fits my 6.5" wrist well. 
It's not cheap, but it's high quality, very comfortable and has a classic look. Very happy with it. Available here:








Hirsch Pure Black | Medium Length


HIRSCH PURE Premium Waterproof Watch Strap with Quick Release Pins - Waterproof, tear-proof and resistant to chemicals, UV light and extreme temperatures.




strappedfortime.com


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

With uncle seiko hack or haveston single loop


----------



## aksijeff (10 mo ago)

emgee79 said:


> I got an Uncle Seiko Holzer for my SNE569 and I am pretty pleased with it. As noted above, the end links are not a perfect fit, but they're pretty close. The drape of the Holzer is very nice -- it's a comfy bracelet. Not quite as awesome as the Z199 that I had for my departed Turtle, but that's a high bar.
> 
> View attachment 16473393
> 
> View attachment 16473394





emgee79 said:


> I got the "US-Mexico Holzer Bracelet (Omega Speedmaster 19/20mm)", 20mm, all brushed.





emgee79 said:


> I got the "US-Mexico Holzer Bracelet (Omega Speedmaster 19/20mm)", 20mm, all brushed.


Thank you! Had difficulty getting the end links to properly fit. One hour later finally got them on.


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

aksijeff said:


> Thank you! Had difficulty getting the end links to properly fit. One hour later finally got them on.


Oh, yeah, it definitely took a little doing for me as well. Worth it though, as it looks good (to me) and feels great on the wrist. Cheers!


----------



## amirsardari (Oct 8, 2019)

it should have beads of rice bracelet


----------



## amirsardari (Oct 8, 2019)

I suggest nickname CATAMARAN


----------



## stratfan95 (Apr 25, 2019)

How is the accuracy of everybody’s solar diver? I’m pretty disappointed with mine; if I do not wear it, it gains a full second every two days. That is right on the edge of specs; if I don’t wear it for a month, it will be around +15. When worn consistently, it does a little bit better at roughly +0.25 s/d.
Over the weekend, I noted that my Q Timex reissue (dirt cheap Hattori movement) only gained about ten seconds since the last daylight savings adjustment. My Citizen Eco Drive was about the same. Are my other quartz watches the exception rather than the rule?
I still like the watch, but I was expecting better performance from a nice 2 jewel quartz movement housed in an almost $500 (retail) watch; I thought it would be on par with my other quartz watches.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

stratfan95 said:


> How is the accuracy of everybody’s solar diver? I’m pretty disappointed with mine; if I do not wear it, it gains a full second every two days. That is right on the edge of specs; if I don’t wear it for a month, it will be around +15. When worn consistently, it does a little bit better at roughly +0.25 s/d.
> Over the weekend, I noted that my Q Timex reissue (dirt cheap Hattori movement) only gained about ten seconds since the last daylight savings adjustment. My Citizen Eco Drive was about the same. Are my other quartz watches the exception rather than the rule?
> I still like the watch, but I was expecting better performance from a nice 2 jewel quartz movement housed in an almost $500 (retail) watch; I thought it would be on par with my other quartz watches.


I have 10 watches and 3 quartz, none lose or gain, including this one of course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Quick question for the owners - does this have fat springbars? One of the biggest appeals to me is the 20mm lug width and it would be great if I could use it with my stable of quick release straps without having to worry about strippage or lug hole warping


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Found a versatile strap. Had this in my Mako but it sure looks good on this


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

monsters said:


> Quick question for the owners - does this have fat springbars?


The SNE575 does. I suppose the others too.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Xerxes300 said:


> I have 10 watches and 3 quartz, none lose or gain, including this one of course.


How is this possible? Are they all GPS or atomic synced??? 

I own 8 quartz watches and NONE run 0 seconds per month. My Certina Precidrive is a thermo-compensated Quartz that is rated to +/- 20 seconds per year. Most of my regular Quartz watches run anywhere from as good as +3 seconds per month to +15 seconds per month.

Total B.S. claiming none of your watches never loose or gain any time….


----------



## stratfan95 (Apr 25, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> How is this possible? Are they all GPS or atomic synced???
> 
> I own 8 quartz watches and NONE run 0 seconds per month. My Certina Precidrive is a thermo-compensated Quartz that is rated to +/- 20 seconds per year. Most of my regular Quartz watches run anywhere from as good as +3 seconds per month to +15 seconds per month.
> 
> Total B.S. claiming none of your watches never loose or gain any time….


I was thinking the same thing; he would have to be the luckiest watch collector who ever lived. I also have the Certina Precidrive (I thought it was ten seconds per year?) and it has phenomenal accuracy. My Seiko is within spec, I guess I was just a little bummed that I have cheaper quartz watches that do a lot better; it’s the luck of the draw


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

stratfan95 said:


> I was thinking the same thing; he would have to be the luckiest watch collector who ever lived. I also have the Certina Precidrive (I thought it was ten seconds per year?) and it has phenomenal accuracy. My Seiko is within spec, I guess I was just a little bummed that I have cheaper quartz watches that do a lot better; it’s the luck of the draw


It might be +/- 10 spy for the Certina Precidrive (I can’t recall for sure). Anyhow, any Quartz watch will likely be within +/- 20 seconds per month. Way more accurate than most automatic watches. But a complete fallacy to claim your quartz watch runs perfectly accurate. Like you said, the accuracy for most quartz watches is just luck of the draw (just like the accuracy on most non-regulated Seiko automatics).


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

SNE585


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## ChFoo (Oct 19, 2020)

Robbie_roy said:


> Here’s the Uncle Seiko US1171 that showed up today, from my image a few posts earlier (click to watch).
> 
> Time will tell how I feel about it compared to the stock bracelet (admittedly got used to that stock one after ditching the diver’s extension). I’m not 100% sure the more delicate President style matches great with this chunky lug style, but that is no fault of the bracelet and it is super comfortable.
> 
> ...


Wow this look awesome. Is it a perfect fit. Do you need to do the modification on the end link?


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

ChFoo said:


> Wow this look awesome. Is it a perfect fit. Do you need to do the modification on the end link?


I _did _switch back to the stock bracelet but decided to keep this one around in case I change my tastes later. This US bracelet is not an exact fit (a touch short compared to the lugs as you can see) though it was easy to install, no bending needed. I guess I just didn't feel the watch case style connected very well with the bracelet like I originally guessed.

TBH a big part was how "2D" the endlink looks, since it doesn't have all the rounded depth of the actual links, it felt a little mismatched. I didn't love aspects of the stock bracelet but it's one of the odd cases where it somehow works very well with the stock watch. 

If you like the look and don't mind the 1mm sliver of lugs sticking out though, this US is a very comfortable bracelet.


----------



## dicecube (May 19, 2016)

Mine gains a second every two days. Thankfully it doesn't lose time, I can just pull the crown out to reset to the correct time.


----------



## ChFoo (Oct 19, 2020)

Robbie_roy said:


> I _did _switch back to the stock bracelet but decided to keep this one around in case I change my tastes later. This US bracelet is not an exact fit (a touch short compared to the lugs as you can see) though it was easy to install, no bending needed. I guess I just didn't feel the watch case style connected very well with the bracelet like I originally guessed.
> 
> TBH a big part was how "2D" the endlink looks, since it doesn't have all the rounded depth of the actual links, it felt a little mismatched. I didn't love aspects of the stock bracelet but it's one of the odd cases where it somehow works very well with the stock watch.
> 
> ...


Thank for the feedback man 👍👍👍


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

ChFoo said:


> Thank for the feedback man


I like both… and just got some more goodies from Zulu Diver 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChFoo (Oct 19, 2020)

Xerxes300 said:


> I like both… and just got some more goodies from Zulu Diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is US1171 bracelet? It gorgeous 👍👍👍. Can I see more wrist shot pls🙏🙏🙏.


----------



## Averroes (Sep 12, 2015)

I just ordered the one with brown dial. It seems to be the least popular model doing a quick research. I personally think it looks great. Hopefully looks the same in the flesh.


----------



## ilkerhos (Jun 9, 2019)

Averroes said:


> I just ordered the one with brown dial. It seems to be the least popular model doing a quick research. I personally think it looks great. Hopefully looks the same in the flesh.


I am considering the brown version too. It’s a killer, congrats on your new watch! Pics would be appreciated when you get it


Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## jimigalahad (Aug 28, 2015)

I have the brown, faded blue, and black. While the blue is probably my favorite, the brown is wonderful and such a rare color to see.

Couldn't help taking a pic today during the magic hour.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

ChFoo said:


> This is US1171 bracelet? It gorgeous . Can I see more wrist shot pls.


No, it’s the Tudor us1450



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChFoo (Oct 19, 2020)

Xerxes300 said:


> No, it’s the Tudor us1450
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank man. That bracelet is gorgeous 👍👍👍


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

Hmmm @Xerxes300 ...well if aftermarket BB58 bracelets fit these SNEs (assuming you used Uncle Seiko's provided endlinks for that Tudor US1450?)...then this should also mean that Forstner's line of aftermarket BB58 bracelets should also fit the SNEs, right? Forstner has just upgraded these to fully milled clasps with double push button release. (I understand that these bracelets are approaching half the price of the SNE, but they look super nice...)









Forstner Model J for Tudor Black Bay Series


The Story We are such a fan of the Tudor Black Bay range of watches. They are well-made, have a timeless design, and offer a relative value compared to offerings from their big brother. However, we've long wanted to see additional bracelet options to pair them with -- in particular, classics...




forstnerbands.com


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

CoachRockne said:


> Hmmm @Xerxes300 ...well if aftermarket BB58 bracelets fit these SNEs (assuming you used Uncle Seiko's provided endlinks for that Tudor US1450?)...then this should also mean that Forstner's line of aftermarket BB58 bracelets should also fit the SNEs, right? Forstner has just upgraded these to fully milled clasps with double push button release. (I understand that these bracelets are approaching half the price of the SNE, but they look super nice...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so the hack involves using seiko’s end links not the ones that uncleseiko provides. So no, I would not buy the jubilee bracelet from either source.

hope that makes sense.

fast forward to 7 min mark


----------



## lookatwrist (Jun 29, 2020)

I love my SNE575. I normally need a bracelet, but I don't like the stock one's hollow endlinks.

The lug profile of this watch lends it really well to pass through straps.


----------



## Averroes (Sep 12, 2015)

lookatwrist said:


> View attachment 16526340
> 
> 
> I love my SNE575. I normally need a bracelet, but I don't like the stock one's hollow endlinks.
> ...


What's the problem with hollow end links? What is that you don't like about them? Are they uncomfortable? When I wear them I can't tell if they are hollow or solid and they weight less.


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Averroes said:


> What's the problem with hollow end links? What is that you don't like about them? Are they uncomfortable? When I wear them I can't tell if they are hollow or solid and they weight less.


I'm with you here  All in all, I'd prefer solid because they usually seem easier to pop on/off, but I also can't tell the difference when they're on-wrist. Agree about the weight too -- my most comfortable bracelet is all folded links and it looks just fine on the outside. 

But Lookatwrist, that's still a sweet blue nato for the 575!


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Robbie_roy said:


> I'm with you here  All in all, I'd prefer solid because they usually seem easier to pop on/off, but I also can't tell the difference when they're on-wrist. Agree about the weight too -- my most comfortable bracelet is all folded links and it looks just fine on the outside.
> 
> But Lookatwrist, that's still a sweet blue nato for the 575!


I use tweezers to remove end links, never a problem.









Horotec Spring Bar Tweezers


Horotec tweezers for removing and inserting spring bars by compressing the spring bar on both sides evenly. Choose from mirror polish tips or stainless steel finish.




www.esslinger.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Xerxes300 said:


> I use tweezers to remove end links, never a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only use the bunch of freebie springbar tools I've gotten with straps, but honestly should invest in these! Hardest part for me is actually installing an endlink rather than removing it. But pushing in both sides of the springbar like this would help.


----------



## goodwrist (12 mo ago)

stratfan95 said:


> How is the accuracy of everybody’s solar diver? I’m pretty disappointed with mine; if I do not wear it, it gains a full second every two days. That is right on the edge of specs; if I don’t wear it for a month, it will be around +15. When worn consistently, it does a little bit better at roughly +0.25 s/d.
> Over the weekend, I noted that my Q Timex reissue (dirt cheap Hattori movement) only gained about ten seconds since the last daylight savings adjustment. My Citizen Eco Drive was about the same. Are my other quartz watches the exception rather than the rule?
> I still like the watch, but I was expecting better performance from a nice 2 jewel quartz movement housed in an almost $500 (retail) watch; I thought it would be on par with my other quartz watches.


About half a second fast after, I don't know, about a month? Been wearing it as my daily. Love this watch... great combination of looks and functionality, and it's pretty cheap.

Really wish it had a date as well, and that I could find a jubilee bracelet to slap on it.


----------



## Averroes (Sep 12, 2015)

A jubilee bracelet would be nice. Hopefully Uncle Seiko makes one.
I just received my brown model. Beautiful watch. It's a very subdued color and somehow reminds me the faded "tropical" rolex models. This is a watch I have been waiting for a long time. A thin diver, solar, under 40mm with classic looks. Perfect.
I'll try to post pictures when I have a chance.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

goodwrist said:


> About half a second fast after, I don't know, about a month? Been wearing it as my daily. Love this watch... great combination of looks and functionality, and it's pretty cheap.
> 
> Really wish it had a date as well, and that I could find a jubilee bracelet to slap on it.


You mean a day wheel? It has a date already 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## goodwrist (12 mo ago)

Xerxes300 said:


> You mean a day wheel? It has a date already
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lol, yes, exactly. Mind slipped for a moment.


----------



## OnTheRoad99 (Sep 24, 2014)

stratfan95 said:


> How is the accuracy of everybody’s solar diver? I’m pretty disappointed with mine; if I do not wear it, it gains a full second every two days. That is right on the edge of specs; if I don’t wear it for a month, it will be around +15. When worn consistently, it does a little bit better at roughly +0.25 s/d.
> Over the weekend, I noted that my Q Timex reissue (dirt cheap Hattori movement) only gained about ten seconds since the last daylight savings adjustment. My Citizen Eco Drive was about the same. Are my other quartz watches the exception rather than the rule?
> I still like the watch, but I was expecting better performance from a nice 2 jewel quartz movement housed in an almost $500 (retail) watch; I thought it would be on par with my other quartz watches.


Casual observation: running 1-2 seconds slow per month. Very satisfied with the accuracy and I love the watch. It’s supremely comfortable on an Artem strap and surprisingly versatile. It’s one of the few bargains in the current Seiko catalog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

Averroes said:


> What's the problem with hollow end links? What is that you don't like about them? Are they uncomfortable? When I wear them I can't tell if they are hollow or solid and they weight less.


I'm with you. I like hollow end links for some weird reason. Maybe it's because that's what all the vintage dive watches used. My all time favorite bracelet is the stock SKX jubilee, which I switched back to after trying a Strapcode and a few others.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

lookatwrist said:


> View attachment 16526340
> 
> 
> I love my SNE575. I normally need a bracelet, but I don't like the stock one's hollow endlinks.
> ...


I agree 100%


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Bought an SNE573 a few months ago. I love the look, it fits my 6.75in wrist really well and doesn't look huge if I'm wearing short sleeves. Last Thursday there was a Redbar meetup in my city so I figured I'd pop off the bezel and align the bezel insert, which was just a hair off. That was a big mistake. I don't know how, but I ended up putting so much pressure on the bezel to get it off that I bent it. I learned my lesson, and ordered a replacement bezel online. The bezel required an extreme amount of pressure to get back on, so much that I couldn't do it with my hands alone. I tried for about 40 min to get the replacement back on before ordering a crystal press.

The new bezel is back on and functioning properly. Just wanted to warn people before they did some home mods!


----------



## lookatwrist (Jun 29, 2020)

Averroes said:


> What's the problem with hollow end links? What is that you don't like about them? Are they uncomfortable? When I wear them I can't tell if they are hollow or solid and they weight less.


They're not really an issue at all in practice, but I would prefer a more premium bracelet, with solid endlinks and a milled clasp. If there's any actual gripe - the stock bracelet doesn't fit the profile of the lugs very well, it's short and doesn't quite line up. That's actually the disappointing bit.

But this case works really well on 20mm natos, every one I try fits perfectly. The spring bar placement just fits.


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

Averroes said:


> A jubilee bracelet would be nice. Hopefully Uncle Seiko makes one.
> I just received my brown model. Beautiful watch. It's a very subdued color and somehow reminds me the faded "tropical" rolex models. This is a watch I have been waiting for a long time. A thin diver, solar, under 40mm with classic looks. Perfect.
> I'll try to post pictures when I have a chance.


I dont know how well, but apparently SKX013 bracelets fit it:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Seiko/comments/rx4nvd


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Jae Arr said:


> I dont know how well, but apparently SKX013 bracelets fit it:
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Seiko/comments/rx4nvd


That looks horrible, worst than the bezel not aligning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_If someone can post a side by side pics with a SARB 033 / 035 it would give me a size perspective of this model._


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

A local AD has the 569 for sale for $419 AUD ($315 USD) and pretty tempted. Good deal at that price? 3 year warranty too. I also have a ginault bracelet lying around too which I see fits. Hmm....

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

Xerxes300 said:


> That looks horrible, worst than the bezel not aligning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lol ok


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

Pogo247 said:


> A local AD has the 569 for sale for $419 AUD ($315 USD) and pretty tempted. Good deal at that price? 3 year warranty too. I also have a ginault bracelet lying around too which I see fits. Hmm....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


That's a great deal. Got mine on eBay for $300 flat. The rose gold one can be found for even cheaper....


----------



## mtench21 (Apr 19, 2021)

Everyone take a look at your 573’s and let me know if this is normal or a defect. I notice it when the light hits at the right angle on the dial.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

That's the solar cell under the dial. Not a defect. It will be visible from certain angles under bright lighting.


----------



## mtench21 (Apr 19, 2021)

mi6_ said:


> That's the solar cell under the dial. Not a defect. It will be visible from certain angles under bright lighting.


Ohhh ok makes sense! Thanks!


----------



## jimigalahad (Aug 28, 2015)

TinyHippo said:


> _If someone can post a side by side pics with a SARB 033 / 035 it would give me a size perspective of this model._


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

jimigalahad said:


> View attachment 16547291


Such a good size for an everyday diver!


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Still loving it. Rubber deployant strap on the way for a change of pace though.


----------



## wijaya812 (9 mo ago)

Has anyone here bought SNE586? i know its a less popular choice, but i just saw its' on-hand pic and thought it look gorgeous


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

Robbie_roy said:


> Still loving it. Rubber deployant strap on the way for a change of pace though.
> View attachment 16564296


Is there actually texture on those dials, or is it just printed to appear that way?


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Brackish said:


> Is there actually texture on those dials, or is it just printed to appear that way?


It has almost no texture, just appears almost like a gloss layer of paint in certain areas over a matte base. IMO it’s nice because it only shows up in certain angles and is not overly heavy. But you’ll be disappointed if you’re wanting a King Turtle hand grenade dial.


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

Robbie_roy said:


> It has almost no texture, just appears almost like a gloss layer of paint in certain areas over a matte base. IMO it’s nice because it only shows up in certain angles and is not overly heavy. But you’ll be disappointed if you’re wanting a King Turtle hand grenade dial.


Thanks! I’m not a fan of the grenade dial. Makes it look too “busy” for my tastes.


----------



## Strange Young Man (Oct 20, 2012)

These are my thoughts after owning the sne569 for around a week.

Lightweight and comfortable daily wearer, compared to an SKX.
Doesn't seem too small (from someone with admittedly small wrists).
Disappointed with the bezel alignment. I have to caress it between clicks so it lines up.
Shortening the lugs would be an aesthetic improvement imo, but they are not too bad in person.
Very happy with the colour I went with. It is dynamic and a pleasure to enjoy in different lighting.
Love the case and in particular, the low profile.
Love the dail and markers.
Very happy to have a solar quartz that is pick up and go. I'm going to be wearing this most days for many years to come.
On a small wrist, I find the bracelet very comfortable even with the divers extension. However, I have ordered a clasp for aesthetic reasons. I'd prefer more links and less clasp.
Bracelet squeaks a little.
Other than the alignment issue, very happy with this one.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Strange Young Man said:


> These are my thoughts after owning the sne569 for around a week.
> 
> Lightweight and comfortable daily wearer, compared to an SKX.
> Doesn't seem too small (from someone with admittedly small wrists).
> ...


Agreed! 

the $120 spent on a uncle seiko US1450 bracelet is worth it, also tomorrow, i should receive an uncle seiko clasp, that i'm going to try to swap on the OEM bracelet to test it, because i hate the divers extension Seiko uses, will post pics if it works and if it feels better than the OEM clasp.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Xerxes300 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> the $120 spent on a uncle seiko US1450 bracelet is worth it, also tomorrow, i should receive an uncle seiko clasp, that i'm going to try to swap on the OEM bracelet to test it, because i hate the divers extension Seiko uses, will post pics if it works and if it feels better than the OEM clasp.


As promised… fits the wrist a bit better.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Strange Young Man (Oct 20, 2012)

Good to know. Looks very similar to the unbranded one I've ordered from AliExpress.


----------



## Averroes (Sep 12, 2015)

emgee79 said:


> I got an Uncle Seiko Holzer for my SNE569 and I am pretty pleased with it. As noted above, the end links are not a perfect fit, but they're pretty close. The drape of the Holzer is very nice -- it's a comfy bracelet. Not quite as awesome as the Z199 that I had for my departed Turtle, but that's a high bar.
> 
> View attachment 16473393
> 
> View attachment 16473394


Did you have to modify the end links a bit, like a light bending, or it was a direct fit?
Looks great!


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

Averroes said:


> Did you have to modify the end links a bit, like a light bending, or it was a direct fit?
> Looks great!


Nope, did not have to modify at all. They fit right in.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

I changed the clasp on mines as well to a Zelos clasp I had in my box of watch junk, Much better!


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Picked up an SNE575 for a bargain price from an international eBay seller (well under $300), and I think it's a lot of watch for the money.

Initial observations: it's keeping good time (gained maybe 1 sec over 5 days), the bezel is aligned as is the chapter-ring. The sweep hits the markers pretty much spot on. The 38.5mm size is great for all wrists. It doesn't feel too big or too small, in fact the size and thinness reminds me a lot of the Tudor BB58.

The bracelet is annoying to resize because the collars don't go in the middle link like other Seikos but in the outside link, so you need a tool that can push the pin in from both sides at the same time. I had to get my jeweler buddy to help out there, whereas I'm usually perfectly happy resizing 'regular' pins/collars myself. However, I don't find it uncomfortable on the wrist despite the fairly long clasp and diver extension, and it's reasonable quality (to me).

Overall, feels like a fun summer watch I'd be happy to bring on a vacation and wear everywhere with zero worries!


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Blue dial sne585p1


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Artbrz said:


> Found a versatile strap. Had this in my Mako but it sure looks good on this
> View attachment 16502768
> 
> View attachment 16502766
> ...


Is this an Artem loopless? Looks great.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

sopapillas said:


> Is this an Artem loopless? Looks great.


It sure is. I ordered it with the omega style clasp.


----------



## scdubya (9 mo ago)

Oh gosh I need one of these now —


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Here it is on a Bonetto Cinturini 300L rubber deployant. I hated how some of my other rubber + silicone straps had long tails that are visible from the top-side of the watch. I like how this solves that. (edit: ****ing link broke) 


http://imgur.com/a/vTHVwWU


----------



## Nlangf6 (9 mo ago)

KoolKat said:


> Amongst my sea of automatics this solar quartz where I can just pick up and go without having to reset the time really shines. It also has the classic submariner good looks to match imo. I just picked up the original Seiko bracelet and together with the all black Barton elite rubber strap this one watch has all my bases covered. Swapping between bracelet & strap is a breeze with the drilled lugs.
> 
> View attachment 16123531


Where did you pick up the bracelet?


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

That solar 38.5mm is looking better and better.

If my SBDC 051 ever sells, I'm going to have to get one of these. The 42.5mm is getting annoying. LOL.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Robbie_roy said:


> Here it is on a Bonetto Cinturini 300L rubber deployant. I hated how some of my other rubber + silicone straps had long tails that are visible from the top-side of the watch. I like how this solves that. (edit: ****ing link broke)
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/vTHVwWU


That strap looks great! How is the clasp? And is there anything stopping someone from upgrading the clasp if they'd like to (i.e. does it have any proprietary connection points or anything)?


----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

Okay, so you all forced me to get this watch, lol. Really like it, for all of the reasons already mentioned. Most of all because it is just so light and easy to wear. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

JodyDavis said:


> Okay, so you all forced me to get this watch, lol. Really like it, for all of the reasons already mentioned. Most of all because it is just so light and easy to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like the strap?


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

It looks great on that strap!


----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

Brackish said:


> How do you like the strap?


I like the strap a lot. Got it from longislandwatch, and it makes the watch wear even lighter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

recapt said:


> That strap looks great! How is the clasp? And is there anything stopping someone from upgrading the clasp if they'd like to (i.e. does it have any proprietary connection points or anything)?


It is the most basic fold-over deployant clasp ever, but I do not mean that in a bad way! I don't care about a milled vs stamped scissor like all the YouTube reviews. it's got 3 microadjust holes and isn't bulky, so those are the most important for me anyway. 18mm internal width - definitely easy to swap any other similar clasp if desired.


----------



## Sheriff_Lobo (9 mo ago)

can anyone who has seen the rose gold SNE586 in person offer comments on its appearance?


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Ricky T said:


> That solar 38.5mm is looking better and better.
> 
> If my SBDC 051 ever sells, I'm going to have to get one of these. The 42.5mm is getting annoying. LOL.


Yup, I am starting to prefer smaller watches.


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

Trying to price out what a good value is for these watches. I’ve seen them as low as $300. What’s the right price for pulling the trigger?


----------



## Averroes (Sep 12, 2015)

My SNE571P1. Very happy with it. Very unique color, kind of subdued root beer depending the light. Not the most popular color, so I guess I'll see less of them out there. That dressier color and size makes it well balanced, a bit in between a sport watch and a diver.


----------



## Averroes (Sep 12, 2015)

d_handl3y said:


> Trying to price out what a good value is for these watches. I’ve seen them as low as $300. What’s the right price for pulling the trigger?


$300 It's a good deal. There are some good sellers on eBay selling them at that price, at least 2 weeks ago.


----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

As recommended by the YouTuber Watch Idiot, I bought the Uncle Seiko US1450 President Bracelet and used the existing end links. 

Really happy with the result. So much better than the original bracelet. Super comfortable, light, and feels much more solid. Elevates the feel of the watch considerably. I wasn’t sure I’d like the President bracelet style, but I think it actually fits it quite well. 

Bought the version of the bracelet for the Seiko Willard, rather than the BB58, because I wanted the milled flip-lock clasp. (Plus it’s $30 cheaper)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Averroes (Sep 12, 2015)

JodyDavis said:


> As recommended by the YouTuber Watch Idiot, I bought the Uncle Seiko US1450 President Bracelet and used the existing end links.
> 
> Really happy with the result. So much better than the original bracelet. Super comfortable, light, and feels much more solid. Elevates the feel of the watch considerably. I wasn’t sure I’d like the President bracelet style, but I think it actually fits it quite well.
> 
> ...


Looks great. I'm tempted. Is the gap between the end link and the first link of the bracelet noticeable?


----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

Averroes said:


> Looks great. I'm tempted. Is the gap between the end link and the first link of the bracelet noticeable?


From the top, no. But from the side, yes definitely noticeable, probably about a millimeter gap. Here’s hoping Uncle Seiko produces a specific endlink for this watch. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Averroes (Sep 12, 2015)

JodyDavis said:


> From the top, no. But from the side, yes definitely noticeable, probably about a millimeter gap. Here’s hoping Uncle Seiko produces a specific endlink for this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the picture. It's not that bad. But yeah, it would great if Uncle Seiko makes something for this watch.


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)




----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_I'm curious to know how many of you that own of these solar 38.5mm models ditched bigger sized divers? And which ones? Or, are they still in your stable but they doesn't get much wrist time?

With the trend toward smaller divers, I wonder if Seiko will start either reducing the size on their line up or discontinuing them all together?_


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

TinyHippo said:


> _I'm curious to know how many of you that own of these solar 38.5mm models ditched bigger sized divers? And which ones? Or, are they still in your stable but they doesn't get much wrist time?
> 
> With the trend toward smaller divers, I wonder if Seiko will start either reducing the size on their line up or discontinuing them all together?_


No company will change their focus that dramatically. 7.6B people on earth requires you to have everything for everyone. 

do i wish all Grand Seiko divers were 40mm and 12mm thick and minimum 300m water resistant, YES, but i doubt it will ever happen.

the Citizen guys put me up on the Ray Mears, and I literally find it as close to perfection as a Rolex Explorer 39mm. it's crazy how nice it is. 

as I write this, i'm wearing a L2L certina of 51mm...


----------



## jimigalahad (Aug 28, 2015)

TinyHippo said:


> _I'm curious to know how many of you that own of these solar 38.5mm models ditched bigger sized divers? And which ones? Or, are they still in your stable but they doesn't get much wrist time?
> 
> With the trend toward smaller divers, I wonder if Seiko will start either reducing the size on their line up or discontinuing them all together?_


I still have my skx009, which I decided to wear today after not wearing it for months. When I purchased my 38.5 divers (light blue, brown, black), I intended to part with the skx (and a few other pieces) but don't think I can. I have a Seiko sickness. While I have full confidence in the 38.5 diver's sturdiness, the skx feels more substantial. Pros of skx: slightly easier to read with the bigger dial, day, jubilee bracelet. Pros of 38.5s: sapphire, thinner, a bit dressier, accuracy & grab and go.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Just a heads up to other Canadian Seikoholics looking for one of these Seiko 38.5mm solar divers. Someone stated earlier that “The Bay” department store had exclusive rights to sell the new Blue (SNE585) and green (SNE583) variants. The Bay has the blue SNE583 in stock (I haven’t seen the green SNE583 at The Bay yet). Anyhow they’re 25% off right now (see link below). I broke down and ordered the blue since I wanted one on bracelet. 25% off from a Seiko AD is pretty good and I’ll just return it if there’s any alignment issues.

Seiko SNE585:








Seiko Prospex Stainless Steel Solar Diver Bracelet Watch SNE585P1 | TheBay


Buy Seiko Prospex Stainless Steel Solar Diver Bracelet Watch SNE585P1 in Canada at TheBay. Shop our collection of Seiko Men's Watches online and get free shipping on $49+ orders!




www.thebay.com





The Seiko SNE569 (grey/blue bezel) variant is also 25% off:








Seiko Prospex Solar Diver Black Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch SNE569P1 | TheBay


Buy Seiko Prospex Solar Diver Black Dial Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch SNE569P1 in Canada at TheBay. Shop our collection of Seiko Watches online and get free shipping on $49+ orders!




www.thebay.com





EDIT - The Bay also has the Seiko SNE571 (brown) in-stock for 25% off:








Seiko Prospex Black Dial Solar Diver Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch SNE571P1 | TheBay


Buy Seiko Prospex Black Dial Solar Diver Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch SNE571P1 in Canada at TheBay. Shop our collection of Seiko Watches online and get free shipping on $49+ orders!




www.thebay.com


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> Just a heads up to other Canadian Seikoholics looking for one of these Seiko 38.5mm solar divers. Someone stated earlier that “The Bay” department store had exclusive rights to sell the new Blue (SNE585) and green (SNE583) variants. The Bay has the blue SNE583 in stock (I haven’t seen the green SNE583 at The Bay yet). Anyhow they’re 25% off right now (see link below). I broke down and ordered the blue since I wanted one on bracelet. 25% off from a Seiko AD is pretty good and I’ll just return it if there’s any alignment issues.
> 
> Seiko SNE585:
> 
> ...


Hey same here just ordered the blue one. My first choice would've been the green, but blue is good too (maybe more versatile)....Share your thoughts with us when you receive it. If I really like it, was thinking to purchase the Uncle Seiko bracelet for it.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hey same here just ordered the blue one. My first choice would've been the green, but blue is good too (maybe more versatile)....Share your thoughts with us when you receive it. If I really like it, was thinking to purchase the Uncle Seiko bracelet for it.


I hate this hobby….I literally can’t decide whether I want the blue SNE585, the green SNE583 or the black SNE573. I like them all. I’m pretty sure I’ll end up buying all 3. My wife is going to kill me if she catches me with 3 of the same watch!

Updated my post above, but The Bay also has the brown SNE571 on sale for 25% off:








Seiko Prospex Black Dial Solar Diver Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch SNE571P1 | TheBay


Buy Seiko Prospex Black Dial Solar Diver Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch SNE571P1 in Canada at TheBay. Shop our collection of Seiko Watches online and get free shipping on $49+ orders!




www.thebay.com


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Quick question. Do these 38.5mm solar divers use the 2.5mm Seiko fat spring bars? Or does it use the smaller 2mm diver spring bars like on the Seiko mini-turtle (2mm springbar with 0.9mm tips)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Just watched this. At time 4:30-4:50 it gives a really nice shade of the blue. I'm excited for this one to arrive. I'm only a bit worried about the bracelet.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Xerxes300 said:


> As promised… fits the wrist a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bracelet looks great (even though it's similar to the og). After having it for a while, do you recommend I grab on for my blue? Thanks.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> That bracelet looks great (even though it's similar to the og). After having it for a while, do you recommend I grab on for my blue? Thanks.


No, thats the original bracelet with a $10 clasp from uncleseiko, I simply removed the seiko clasp because the divers extension makes it weird for me.


----------



## Averroes (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm really enjoying the brown version. It reminds me the aged/faded "tropical" color vintage divers like this,


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Arierep (Oct 22, 2021)

Strong Pelagos FXD vibes there


----------



## SeikoDiver002 (8 mo ago)

JodyDavis said:


> As recommended by the YouTuber Watch Idiot, I bought the Uncle Seiko US1450 President Bracelet and used the existing end links.
> 
> Really happy with the result. So much better than the original bracelet. Super comfortable, light, and feels much more solid. Elevates the feel of the watch considerably. I wasn’t sure I’d like the President bracelet style, but I think it actually fits it quite well.
> 
> ...



Do the end links that come with the Uncle Seiko bracelet fit, or do you have to use the original end links that came with the watch? I have the silicon band version so using the original end inks is not an option


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

SeikoDiver002 said:


> Do the end links that come with the Uncle Seiko bracelet fit, or do you have to use the original end links that came with the watch? I have the silicon band version so using the original end inks is not an option


Unfortunately the Uncle Seiko solid endlinks for this bracelet do not fit, so you have to use the original endlinks that come with the watch. 

I recall reading that some of the Uncle Seiko bracelets for the Speedmaster have hollow endlinks that fit the watch (eg 1171, US-Mexico Holzer), but I haven’t verified this personally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

What is the bezel material on this please. Someone mentioned plastic. Surely not? Thinking about a 573


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

kyle1234c said:


> What is the bezel material on this please. Someone mentioned plastic. Surely not? Thinking about a 573


when it first came out, i saw an instagram post from Seiko saying ceramic. i can't locate the post right now.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

mi6_ said:


> Quick question. Do these 38.5mm solar divers use the 2.5mm Seiko fat spring bars? Or does it use the smaller 2mm diver spring bars like on the Seiko mini-turtle (2mm springbar with 0.9mm tips)? Thanks in advance.


They use the 2mm bars. Part number C200ES.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

joseph80 said:


> They use the 2mm bars. Part number C200ES.


Awesome thanks. I’m not a fan of the rubber strap on the SNE573 (fake ribbing) so it means I can use the black one from my SRPC39K1 which has been sitting unused.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Xerxes300 said:


> when it first came out, i saw an instagram post from Seiko saying ceramic. i can't locate the post right now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16619141


I was the one who said it might be plastic. I saw a YouTube review on one of the Save The Ocean turtles which had the same style of insert and they suggested it was plastic.

Seems like the consensus is that it is a grooved aluminum insert. I doubt it is ceramic given the price. I’m guessing the above info is erroneous.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Xerxes300 said:


> when it first came out, i saw an instagram post from Seiko saying ceramic. i can't locate the post right now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16619141


Thanks and interesting. Ceramic looks more plasticky than aluminium so it could be this. If I can get a good price on the black model I think I'm going to pick one up as my beater and actually for a bit of diving as well.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Such a great watch! I looked forward to wearing this over my BB58B and my GS.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

kyle1234c said:


> Thanks and interesting. Ceramic looks more plasticky than aluminium so it could be this. If I can get a good price on the black model I think I'm going to pick one up as my beater and actually for a bit of diving as well.


For what it’s worth the forums also wrongly claimed the SPB143 had a ceramic bezel insert. It ended up actually being hard coated steel. There is no way the insert is ceramic. The replacement bezels with an insert for these solar divers are on EBay for $100 (bezel with the insert installed).


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Artbrz said:


> Such a great watch! I looked forward to wearing this over my BB58B and my GS.
> 
> View attachment 16622476
> 
> ...


What's the strap?


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

schumway said:


> What's the strap?


Artem loopless black stitching


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> For what it’s worth the forums also wrongly claimed the SPB143 had a ceramic bezel insert. It ended up actually being hard coated steel. There is no way the insert is ceramic. The replacement bezels with an insert for these solar divers are on EBay for $100 (bezel with the insert installed).


No worries, as long as it's not plastic then I'm fine with it!


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

New SNE587P1


----------



## Strange Young Man (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm not usually a fan of stealth colorways, but at least in this photo, I think it really works on this model. The textured dial is an interesting change over the other variants.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

joseph80 said:


> New SNE587P1
> View attachment 16623231


Limited Edition and from what i can tell is Australia only.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

No the Seiko Black Series “night vision” is a global release, not just Australia.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

It’s also in the UK seiko website but haven’t seen the US site yet.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Artbrz said:


> It’s also in the UK seiko website but haven’t seen the US site yet.


ah! maybe somehow we'll be able to order it then.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Xerxes300 said:


> ah! maybe somehow we'll be able to order it then.


Hope so. That dial looks it’s a fume. I may need to sell a watch to get this one. Lol


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Mines arrived. Really loving this. Classic Seiko good looks and heritage. Nothing fancy, just an everyday beater I can take on all kinds of adventures, always ready to go and accurate.

Case is literally perfect for my slightly over 6.5" wrist I feel. Finishing is solid. Perhaps bizarrely, the lume application is much better on this than it was on my SLA043 (obviously other aspects of the SLA043 were in a different league). Seconds hand hits the markers bang on. Bezel is a little off but not in a way that irritates. Rubber strap is not bad and isn't ridiculously long for once. Importantly, it feels like a tool rather than a piece of jewellery. A no nonsense black dialed diver. Very nice.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I just had my SNE585 delivered this morning. First impressions are good. The dial is much darker than I was anticipating. It looks almost black unless you’re in bright lighting. The size is great for my 6.5” wrist. I sold my SKX013 as it just felt too small. While this one is only 0.5mm larger, it wears much better due to the thinness and beefy lugs. So it has more wrist presence than the SKX013, but without the stubby tall look.

I noticed The Bay had Seiko’s on sale today for 25% off and had an additional $30 off code when you spend $200+ (enter “SAVE”). So I ordered a second one and will keep whichever has better alignment. The dial, chapter ring and date wheel look good on the one I got, but the bezel doesn’t align well at the 12 o’clock (it’s a click off in either direction). Second hand hits the markers fairly well. I can live with this one though (Seiko routinely does much worse alignment).

For some reason The Bay shipped it in a Seiko 5 box and I got a manual for a Seiko chronograp, not the Cal. V147. Every Seiko Prospex I’ve bought from them has always come in a Seiko 5 box? Hopefully the second one comes with the correct manual. Unfortunately I can’t size this one and wear it yet in case the other has better alignment and I return this one. Fortunately there is no shortage of Seiko divers to wear in my current stable of watch craziness….


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

kyle1234c said:


> Mines arrived. Really loving this. Classic Seiko good looks and heritage. Nothing fancy, just an everyday beater I can take on all kinds of adventures, always ready to go and accurate.
> 
> Case is literally perfect for my slightly over 6.5" wrist I feel. Finishing is solid. Perhaps bizarrely, the lume application is much better on this than it was on my SLA043 (obviously other aspects of the SLA043 were in a different league). Seconds hand hits the markers bang on. Bezel is a little off but not in a way that irritates. Rubber strap is not bad and isn't ridiculously long for once. Importantly, it feels like a tool rather than a piece of jewellery. A no nonsense black dialed diver. Very nice.
> 
> ...



Yea, i'm really starting to fall in love with these solar (eco-drive) models, GRAB&GO, they're always on point, no need to set every time like my autos.


----------



## grenert (Dec 9, 2016)

Interesting texture on the bezel insert. Anyone know what it's made of?


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

grenert said:


> Interesting texture on the bezel insert. Anyone know what it's made of?


Ha, I asked the same thing. Not a clue but now I have it in hand my best bet would be a metal like aluminium or coated stainless steel


----------



## phooey (Feb 5, 2014)

I have an sne571 (brown version) listed in the sale section in case anyone is interested. I prefer the black and felt settled on it - until I saw the blue on this thread!


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

My Rolex dealer (who also sells grand seiko and seiko) called and it’s confirmed 

Stainless steel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gabriel Arce (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi,
Looking for some advise on models.
I don't have any other divers yet. So, I thought it would be best to start with the black sne573 as it is the more classic/common. Although I would probably end up buying the bracelet as that would be my preference.
I am from Canada and the black sne573 is not available here (unless buying online and paying duties). 
I just came back from a local jewelry where they had the (charcoal/grey?) sne569. It is absolutely stunning. I thought the sunburst dial plus super nice color gave it a more elegant/dressier look which make it a bit more appealing to me. From what I hear, the sne573 is a matte black. 
Has anybody had them side by side and have some comments ? Thanks!


----------



## phooey (Feb 5, 2014)

Gabriel Arce said:


> Hi,
> Looking for some advise on models.
> I don't have any other divers yet. So, I thought it would be best to start with the black sne573 as it is the more classic/common. Although I would probably end up buying the bracelet as that would be my preference.
> I am from Canada and the black sne573 is not available here (unless buying online and paying duties).
> ...


I have the brown sunburst and black and have decided to keep the latter, as mentioned above. The brown actually looks like a deeper, richer black most of the time which I like. And if it stayed like that all the time, I would've kept it instead. It's under bright light you really see the sunburst effect which is too flashy for my tastes.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Gabriel Arce said:


> Hi,
> Looking for some advise on models.
> I don't have any other divers yet. So, I thought it would be best to start with the black sne573 as it is the more classic/common. Although I would probably end up buying the bracelet as that would be my preference.
> I am from Canada and the black sne573 is not available here (unless buying online and paying duties).
> ...


The SNE569 has a dark grey sunburst finish to the dial. The SNE573 is matte/flat black dial. The photos below should help illustrate the difference.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

This watch really makes me question if it is worth spending any more money on watches.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking great really nice classic, simple, practical diver. 

Are there any mod hands that would fit this model/movement? 

Say something like mm300 style hands?


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

kyle1234c said:


> This watch really makes me question if it is worth spending any more money on watches.


I completely agree. I've only bought one more watch after this one and this guy still gets most of the wrist time. 
Helped me kayak yesterday and I now have an SNE575-shaped tan line.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Xerxes300 said:


> Yea, i'm really starting to fall in love with these solar (eco-drive) models, GRAB&GO, they're always on point, no need to set every time like my autos.


It's so nice not having to set everything, That is why I have a couple of Quartz now.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

Sharing some pictures I took trying out at local AD. Thinking of either the black 573 or PADI 575 but can’t find a good enough reason to displace my equally attractive SNE107. I know, the SNE107’s bezel is controversial, but I 
find the SNE107’s strong dial and hands unbeatable. It’s also got a great case. I only wish it had a more conventional bezel hence my thoughts go to the newer SNEs 573/575.


----------



## jimigalahad (Aug 28, 2015)

This is the pic I needed, time to sell my black 573 to get the green 583!



tenderfoot said:


> View attachment 16640725


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I received the second SNE585 I ordered in the mail today. The bezel in the first one I got didn’t line up well. The bezel on the second watch lines up, however, the bezel has more back play. Otherwise the dial, chapter ring and date window seems to be decently aligned on both. The second hand hit all the markers well on both watches. I decided to keep the second since the bezel lined up, despite it having more back play, and will return the other watch. I’ve had enough Seiko’s with alignment problems so as long as it’s reasonably close, I’ve learned to just live with it and enjoy the watch (I’ve probably owned about a dozen or more Seiko’s by now).

First impressions are good. I really like the size. It feels to me more like a 40mm watch, I believe due to the beefy lugs. It doesn’t feel as small to me as an SKX013. So the size and thinness is about perfect. Biggest complaint so far is the bracelet. The folded end links fit the case tightly. The bracelet, however, has lots of rattles and squeaks. It’s not as bad as my SNE107 (which has multi-piece links and is very rattily). As mentioned before, the pins go in one end and the collars on the other (like the Seiko Monster bracelet). I’ve sized this style of bracelet before so it wasn’t an issue for me, however, it’s a bit more fiddly than doing the ones where’d the collar sits in the middle of the link.

Wears nice in my 6.5” wrist. Still thinking I’ll pick up the black SNE573 and green SNE583 to have 3 of the variants.


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

Anyone running the Uncle Seiko GL831?


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> I received the second SNE585 I ordered in the mail today. The bezel in the first one I got didn’t line up well. The bezel on the second watch lines up, however, the bezel has more back play. Otherwise the dial, chapter ring and date window seems to be decently aligned on both. The second hand hit all the markers well on both watches. I decided to keep the second since the bezel lined up, despite it having more back play, and will return the other watch. I’ve had enough Seiko’s with alignment problems so as long as it’s reasonably close, I’ve learned to just live with it and enjoy the watch (I’ve probably owned about a dozen or more Seiko’s by now).
> 
> First impressions are good. I really like the size. It feels to me more like a 40mm watch, I believe due to the beefy lugs. It doesn’t feel as small to me as an SKX013. So the size and thinness is about perfect. Biggest complaint so far is the bracelet. The folded end links fit the case tightly. The bracelet, however, has lots of rattles and squeaks. It’s not as bad as my SNE107 (which has multi-piece links and is very rattily). As mentioned before, the pins go in one end and the collars on the other (like the Seiko Monster bracelet). I’ve sized this style of bracelet before so it wasn’t an issue for me, however, it’s a bit more fiddly than doing the ones where’d the collar sits in the middle of the link.
> 
> ...


Nice I'm happy with the blue as well. I was going between this and the green and glad I went with the blue! Have you seen that new all black series with the more greenish lumibrite (SNE 587)?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Nice I'm happy with the blue as well. I was going between this and the green and glad I went with the blue! Have you seen that new all black series with the more greenish lumibrite (SNE 587)?


Yes. Those new black series models do nothing for me. Not interested.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Had mine on the go for a few days now and it's not lost or gained a second. My main issue with Seiko was just their poor movements (or perhaps regulation) and this watch solves that. It's funny how everyone goes mad for a solar movement in a Cartier tank but not in a very solid dive Seiko dive watch. I still find it bizarre that the lume on this watch is so much more even than what it was on my previous SLA043. Bizarre company Seiko.


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

Disco240 said:


> Anyone running the Uncle Seiko GL831?
> View attachment 16642132


Not on any of these (Because I don't own one, yet...), but I have one on my SKX173, and I love it.


----------



## dfig1027 (8 mo ago)

perfect size for smaller wrists, nice on the jubilee


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

Is that an original Seiko jubilee? From SKX013?


----------



## dfig1027 (8 mo ago)

tenderfoot said:


> Is that an original Seiko jubilee? From SKX013?


It is a cheap bracelet from amazon Kai Tian Solid Quality Stainless Steel Curved Ends Half-Moon Tapered Beads 20mm 22mm Black Silver Metal Watch Band Strap for Men https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09K51VJ1M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_JZW03HQV7AWFCPKTN5ES?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

dfig1027 said:


> It is a cheap bracelet from amazon Kai Tian Solid Quality Stainless Steel Curved Ends Half-Moon Tapered Beads 20mm 22mm Black Silver Metal Watch Band Strap for Men https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09K51VJ1M/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_JZW03HQV7AWFCPKTN5ES?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pdquist (Mar 9, 2012)

Disco240 said:


> Anyone running the Uncle Seiko GL831?
> View attachment 16642132


Just put mine on this morning. For reference I have a 6.25" wrist and I ordered the short.
It's very comfortable, but I have to admit my favorite strap by far is a cheap elastic single pass nato. The GL831 felt nice for the 30 min. I had it on, but now I doubt the elastic strap will come back off for a while.


----------



## pdquist (Mar 9, 2012)

And just for fun, my two other favorite straps.
DIY leather single pass. Nice when I want to dress it up a bit, and very comfortable.










Uncle Seiko waffle. My favorite for a vintage look, and favorite look for the watch overall. And very comfortable as well. In fact if it stayed in place as well as the elastic nato I'd have a hard time taking it off.



















I know some people have asked about spring bars. I didn't like the "clicky clicky" sound I was getting from the tips of original spring bars moving around in the lug holes. I think mine had .94mm tips. I switched to fat spring bars with 1.1mm tips and they fit nice and snug.


----------



## pdquist (Mar 9, 2012)

I just posted this request in the Unofficial Traska thread and thought it might be worth posting here. I would love to see a size comparison between this Seiko diver and the Traska Commuter or Summiteer. Wrist shots would be a huge bonus. Anyone who could help out?


----------



## philz40 (8 mo ago)

dfig1027 said:


> perfect size for smaller wrists, nice on the jubilee



Did you use the original spring bars?


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

More wrist shots from the AD! Especially to show the bronze coloured one at the end. Too bad they didn’t have the black SNE573.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

Finally pulled the trigger. New click on the clock!


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

tenderfoot said:


> Finally pulled the trigger. New click on the clock!


Nice man enjoy! I grabbed the blue one. These look good on a nato btw! The hard part is choosing from the millions of brands.


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

dfig1027 said:


> perfect size for smaller wrists, nice on the jubilee


Does it actually fit the case, or are there gaps?


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

I found the post on Instagram 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

100% guarantee it’s not ceramic. It’s a plain painted aluminum insert with grooves etched in it. People are idiots and have no clue what they’re talking about.… Get that directly from a Seiko representative and I’ll believe it.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

First impressions:
Definitely a relief to the senses after struggling with the more flashy SNE107 for a good while. SNE573 is so much more subtle and under the radar, which was why I got this to replace SNE107 as my daily beater, and also why I chose plain black instead of the other very attractive colourways.

My main hesitation was that it might be less at-a-glance legible compared to the SNE107 the hands were silver edged instead of white, and the indices were smaller. This concern proved unfounded. The smaller indices suits the smaller dial well. And because there is more black space in between each index, at-a-glance clarity wasn’t at all compromised. In fact with the matte dial, I could even say it’s enhanced. 

Other impressions:
Wears well, slightly small as I was used to the 42mm SNE107 but that’s alright since my wrists are not large either!

My current difficulty is getting a suitable rubber or silicone strap (as befits a diver). My goal is to get a curved end rubber/silicone strap. Most other rubber/silicone straps caused me pain on the side of the wrist. The curved end rubber flares out more so it doesn’t squeeze the wrist side so much. Unfortunately, although the one I transferred from my SNE107 fits the new watch well (pictured above), it causes wrist pain for me. Probably because of the slightly smaller lug-to-lug distance. So now I’m hunting for alternatives. 

Temporarily on a NATO, in commute:









Not my favourite, but I might get used to this if I don’t find anything better!

I’ve also ordered a cheap jubilee to try it out, but my goal for daily wear will still be a curved end rubber.


----------



## Brackish (10 mo ago)

tenderfoot said:


> First impressions:
> Definitely a relief to the senses after struggling with the more flashy SNE107 for a good while. SNE573 is so much more subtle and under the radar, which was why I got this to replace SNE107 as my daily beater, and also why I chose plain black instead of the other very attractive colourways.
> 
> My main hesitation was that it might be less at-a-glance legible compared to the SNE107 the hands were silver edged instead of white, and the indices were smaller. This concern proved unfounded. The smaller indices suits the smaller dial well. And because there is more black space in between each index, at-a-glance clarity wasn’t at all compromised. In fact with the matte dial, I could even say it’s enhanced.
> ...


Have you ever tried one of Uncle Seiko's GL831s? It's the most comfortable strap I have ever worn. The ends aren't curved, but I don't have any issues with it digging into the sides of my wrist, even if I wear the watch really, really tight.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

I've seen only a few pages of this thread so I apologize for asking if there is a picture of the internals of this watch.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Ricky T said:


> I've seen only a few pages of this thread so I apologize for asking if there is a picture of the internals of this watch.


The movement on this page is the same. I’m hesitant to open the case cover since it may void the warranty. V147 Movement Help


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

Brackish said:


> Have you ever tried one of Uncle Seiko's GL831s? It's the most comfortable strap I have ever worn. The ends aren't curved, but I don't have any issues with it digging into the sides of my wrist, even if I wear the watch really, really tight.


Yea I’ve looked at them. I’m hesitant cos I’ve found that even soft comfy straps dig into the side of my wrists.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Artbrz said:


> The movement on this page is the same.


Thank you. Was just curious.


----------



## pdquist (Mar 9, 2012)

tenderfoot said:


> First impressions:
> Definitely a relief to the senses after struggling with the more flashy SNE107 for a good while. SNE573 is so much more subtle and under the radar, which was why I got this to replace SNE107 as my daily beater, and also why I chose plain black instead of the other very attractive colourways.
> 
> My main hesitation was that it might be less at-a-glance legible compared to the SNE107 the hands were silver edged instead of white, and the indices were smaller. This concern proved unfounded. The smaller indices suits the smaller dial well. And because there is more black space in between each index, at-a-glance clarity wasn’t at all compromised. In fact with the matte dial, I could even say it’s enhanced.
> ...


The Uncle Seiko Waffle might work for you using the hot water coffee cup trick to put some bend in it. Here's mine:











It's one of my more comfortable straps and I don't feel it puts any pressure on my wrist, but straps are so subjective it's hard to know if it would work for you.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

pdquist said:


> The Uncle Seiko Waffle might work for you using the hot water coffee cup trick to put some bend in it. Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 16661184
> 
> ...


That’s pretty cool. I’ve never managed to get mine so nicely done with the hot water trick. Maybe it’s time to try again. Does it work with silicone though?

On a separate note, the at-a-glance legibility _is_ slightly poorer than SNE107 when driving. Probably owing to smaller dial and the silver rather than white edged hands. But not by so much that it bothers me. Overall it’s still great!


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

tenderfoot said:


> the at-a-glance legibility _is_ slightly poorer than SNE107


I do wish more Seiko divers have fully painted hands like your 107 (aka no silver). I like that all of these 38.5's at least have fully painted indices at least. That's looking great on the black NATO.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

Yes! White edged hands would have boosted legibility so much!


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

What do you guys think of leather?


































I tried it for half an hour but didn’t quite feel it fits the diver vibes so I’ve put it back on NATO while waiting for my rubbers to arrive.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I don't think leather works with the matte dial. Leather strap dresses up what is otherwise a very toolish diver. But I admittedly am not a fan of ANY leather on a dive watch.


----------



## anarendra (8 mo ago)

Hi all, I noticed that in some domestic Japan watch store such as seiya japan, these watches have different reference names, for example:

SBDN075 for SNE573P1 model
Source:








SEIKO Prospex 200M Diver Solar SBDN075


Listed price: 55,000 JPY Case: Stainless Steel Strap: Silicone Dial: Black Crystal: Sapphire Glass Diameter: 38.5mm Thickness:10.6mm / Lug to Lug 46.5mm Water resistance:200m for air diving Weight: 79 g Max Wrist size 210mm (8.26in) NOTE The chapter ring and index & bezel index and face index...




www.seiyajapan.com




.

I guess these are the “made in Japan” model right? Does this mean that the “SNE” models are not made in Japan?


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

anarendra said:


> Hi all, I noticed that in some domestic Japan watch store such as seiya japan, these watches have different reference names, for example:
> 
> SBDN075 for SNE573P1 model
> Source:
> ...


The case back specifies where they’re made. 

Either way, there’s rarely actual quality difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

anarendra said:


> Hi all, I noticed that in some domestic Japan watch store such as seiya japan, these watches have different reference names, for example:
> 
> SBDN075 for SNE573P1 model
> Source:
> ...


Means nothing, JDM Model numbers are usually different from International ones.


----------



## Gabriel Arce (Dec 13, 2015)

KoolKat said:


> These are generic watch clasp widely available in amazon, ebay, aliexpress, etc.. Do a search for "watch clasp 18mm".
> 
> Just a thought before you dole out more cash. Have you tried removing more links at 6 o'clock? I had a similar problem with the Seiko extension clasp before. I solved the 'wide problem' by removing all but 3 links at 6 o'clock. This allows the extension clasp to sit as far up as possible which increased my flat wrist space to accomodate the 'wide problem'. I don't have a need to swap out the Seiko extension clasp for this particular model.
> 
> View attachment 16130859


@KoolKat , thanks for your comment. Thinking this may solve my problem (small wrist and odd placement of extension). So you removed one additional link that did not have the "arrow" right? I was wondering if I could do that
PS. I hate this pin & collar thing. Just lost a collar and can not find it for the life of me  a bit OCD so I may see if a watch store at the mall and see if they sell /gift me one


----------



## jimigalahad (Aug 28, 2015)

Gabriel Arce said:


> PS. I hate this pin & collar thing. Just lost a collar and can not find it for the life of me  a bit OCD so I may see if a watch store at the mall and see if they sell /gift me one


I agree. I've owned a ton of Seikos and this particular pin and collar system on these watches is the worst.


----------



## Gabriel Arce (Dec 13, 2015)

Gabriel Arce said:


> @KoolKat , thanks for your comment. Thinking this may solve my problem (small wrist and odd placement of extension). So you removed one additional link that did not have the "arrow" right? I was wondering if I could do that


To answer my own question, yes you can remove more links including the ones without the arrow indicator. I did what Koolkat did and it is perfect now. Highly recommended for folks with slim wrists for a nicer fit


----------



## Strange Young Man (Oct 20, 2012)

Tried it on a Barton Elite Silicone. Very comfortable and fits nicely on my slim wrist. Nice if them to include two lengths to get the best fit.


----------



## Sheriff_Lobo (9 mo ago)

i think the leather looks good, though i might personally opt for a cordovan style strap


tenderfoot said:


> What do you guys think of leather?
> 
> View attachment 16663857
> 
> ...


----------



## grenert (Dec 9, 2016)

Silicone looks nice, but every time I try wearing one, I almost immediately get driven crazy by how quickly they get covered in dust and lint.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

grenert said:


> Silicone looks nice, but every time I try wearing one, I almost immediately get driven crazy by how quickly they get covered in dust and lint.


yes I stay away from those. The new ones I’ve been seeing don’t attract lint and dust so much.


----------



## Unomadudwane (Sep 11, 2021)

I like the silicone strap and if you shower with it on every day dust isn't a problem. However it rolls off my wrist on the original silicone strap whilst on a NATO or Zulu strap my SNE573 it sits square all the time.


----------



## IndependentGeorge (Oct 4, 2018)

I just put in a pre-order for the black model (SBDN081) from Sakura watches. Yes, I know it's overpriced. Yes, I know the 'limited edition' is a pure cash grab. Yes, I know the bracelet is utter crap. I don't care. This color combination and dial texture just speaks to me.

I hope it gets popular enough for Strapcode to start making bracelets for it, but if not, I can always put it on a strap.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

IndependentGeorge said:


> I just put in a pre-order for the black model (SBDN081) from Sakura watches. Yes, I know it's overpriced. Yes, I know the 'limited edition' is a pure cash grab. Yes, I know the bracelet is utter crap. I don't care. This color combination and dial texture just speaks to me.
> 
> I hope it gets popular enough for Strapcode to start making bracelets for it, but if not, I can always put it on a strap.


Great pick up. I wish I can justify getting another one. I love the dial texture and color combo.


----------



## IndependentGeorge (Oct 4, 2018)

Artbrz said:


> Great pick up. I wish I can justify getting another one. I love the dial texture and color combo.


I'll post pics once it arrives; I'm really excited to see how it looks in person, but I just love the look in photos. I'm really glad I held out, because while I quite like the original model, the new one just looks stunning to me. I really wish it had a better bracelet.


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

I'm excited to see your photos when they come in @IndependentGeorge. I'm in Artbrz's boat, I want to justify getting that exact one too. That light teal and black combo is just perfect and I can't think of any nearly blacked-out solar divers. 

I was a hater of the bracelet _before _I got the watch but it somehow all works together as a whole (and somehow sits on my wrist better than objectively better bracelets) so hopefully you have a similar experience. A black NATO / rubber / silicone would still work great with the SBDN081. 

Why, oh why did Seiko not do done something like they did with the SBDN019 though? The crisp edge between the brushed and polished sections are so much better, and it's still a single link at about the same price. Would have looked great on this 38.5 Solar series.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

Here’s mine on jubilee and oyster. Cheap from some China online shop. Not too bad looks-wise and very comfortable but doesn’t fit so well if fussy with details.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

Does anyone have experience with Uncle Seiko’s 20mm curved waffle strap for skx013 on this SNE5xx series? Any pictures on this series would be appreciated!


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Does anyone happen to have one of these Seikos and also have a Casio Duro? If so, any chance I could get comparison wrist shots?

I have a Duro and I know 44mm vs 38mm should be a huge difference, but the lug length is nearly the same. If the overall wrist presence is about the same, then the Seiko wouldn’t be the downsize I’m looking for.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

GregB said:


> Does anyone happen to have one of these Seikos and also have a Casio Duro? If so, any chance I could get comparison wrist shots?
> 
> I have a Duro and I know 44mm vs 38mm should be a huge difference, but the lug length is nearly the same. If the overall wrist presence is about the same, then the Seiko wouldn’t be the downsize I’m looking for.


Maybe if you know the Casios dial size, it will tell you how it might compare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

I know the dials are different sizes. The long and larger lugs on the Seiko might make the Seiko wear larger while the small, curved-down lugs on the Duro make it wear smaller.


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

I've never seen the Duro in person, but my Citizen BN0200-56E might be close dimensions-wise. It's right on the edge of what I can wear at a 6.625" wrist. The Citizen is ~43.5/44mm diameter and 49mm lug to lug (like the Duro, nicely tapered and decently compact for the size).

The Seiko's broad, long lugs make it wear larger than its 38.5mm diameter, but the watch still definitely feels two 'steps' smaller than my Citizen FWIW.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I received my SNE573 a few days ago. I was hesitant to order it online sight unseen (this model isn’t available in Canada). Bought it from a Seiko AD on EBay for only $320 USD including shipping. Thankfully everything looks really well lined up. I threw it on the black rubber strap I had laying around unused from my mini-Turtle SRPC39K1. I thought I‘d like the accordion style strap better, but now I’m not sure about the flaring by the lugs. Might switch back to stock strap.

Got the SNE585, SNE573 and just need the SNE583 to complete my trilogy! So far this one is my favourite. I probably should have only got the SNE573…..


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you for the photos of the Seiko next to your Citizen. I remember seeing the blue Seiko on a metal strap and thinking it looked fine. When I later saw the black Seiko on a rubber strap, that’s when I had my reservations. The largish lugs blend in with the metal bracelet but enlarge the impression of the watch on black rubber. I can kind of see it in mi6’s post just below yours.

My intention would be to wear it on rubber as a casual/tool watch. I have the Seiko 5 Sports Field on a metal band (it’s awesome) and Seiko Solar SNE039 on metal so the diver has to work size-wise on rubber.

Thank you again for the photo. I’m sure I will look at it at least a few more times.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

GregB said:


> Does anyone happen to have one of these Seikos and also have a Casio Duro? If so, any chance I could get comparison wrist shots?
> 
> I have a Duro and I know 44mm vs 38mm should be a huge difference, but the lug length is nearly the same. If the overall wrist presence is about the same, then the Seiko wouldn’t be the downsize I’m looking for.


Same wrist, Duro from 2017 and SNE573 from 2022:


















No side-by-side but hope this helps.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> I received my SNE573 a few days ago.
> 
> (…)
> 
> So far this one is my favourite. I probably should have only got the SNE573…..


Yeah somehow the black is simply classic.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Tenderfoot - thank you for your post. I guess where so get stuck on this “size of diver” thing is it seems if a watch looks like a “big diver” then it reads on wrist as a “big diver.” This is in contrast to a “small diver” like an Oris 65 or a “huge diver” that looks like a hockey puck on the wrist. To my eyes, all (or almost all) of Seiko’s divers are in the “big diver” category - not huge but would never be mistaken for a smaller watch. The Duro and Seiko both seem in the same category in spite of the case size difference, which as we know is just one metric.

Thoughts? Does the 38mm Seiko have a more subtle wrist presence than the Duro? Or do both look I’m just wearing, “one of those dive watches?”

Also of note, these solar Seikos have a longer lug-to-lug length than the SKX’s, even though the SKX’s were 42.5mm case size.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok - Was at Kohls and got discounts on top of discounts and picked up a Sports 5 diver SRPD95. This one has a white rehaut, which makes the dial look a tad smaller. I like that the bezel only has 20 second marks and the cream lume and red-tipped 2nd hand give it character (although I never, ever complained about my all B&W SKX007 or Rolex and the solar Seiko looks classic for sure). Will see if the pizzas ends up being too much of a stray from the classic B&W for me.

Will wear gently and return if it isn’t the way forward for me. I’ve been very pleased with the 4R36 in my Seiko field so hoping for similar performance from this one. Kohls had 2 samples and both were fine from the standpoint of things lining up. I chose the one with a lighter turning bezel.

Update: Yes - the Seiko looks a good bit smaller than the Duro on wrist. It’s tricky to capture in a photo but I tried. The solar Seiko would likely look smaller yet (due to case size 38mm vs 42.5mm) or, worst case, the same (due to lug length within 1/2mm of the Seiko 5) making it desirable. And it’s thinner than the Seiko 5, also a plus. Double the cost though after discounts.


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

That’s a nice SRPD @GregB !

Since I have an SRPD too, maybe this can help as well. I’m usually a stickler for shorter lugs, and I do wish this solar had them a touch shorter. But they somehow work in person IMO (some online photos make them appear blocker than they are on-wrist).

While I don’t want to try to sell you on the solar because I’m biased towards it (hey, I’m following this thread) it definitely does wear smaller than an SKX. The smaller lens/dial and thickness are probably a big part.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

GregB, congrats on the new SRPD! Looks classic!

Yes I agree. The older Seiko divers like skx and even my older SNE107 has a much chunkier presence and correspondingly more legible. I like these new SNE5xx because of the slimmer case profiles. It’s a much more elegant look but the specs are just as tough, arguably more due to the sapphire. I do like the double row bezel edge from the skx and wish these new SNE5xx have that.

My old skx007 below. I gave it up because it was too chunky for my wrist and because the day-date looks like a hand at a glance. But it’s an undeniably classic beauty. I still miss it!










My SNE573 going for a swim!


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you Tenderfoot and Robbie-Roy. I had a SKX007 for over 15 years - it was my first automatic diver (my first diver was a Timex Q back in the 70’s or 80’s). 

The pix are very helpful to see how the solar wears even smaller than the SRPD/SKX and is much thinner. I find I don’t mind the chunkier look and large 4-o’clock crown since it’s a tool watch and has the classic SKX profile but with more refined overall looks. I also like the 3-o’clock crown and thinner profile of the solar. Maybe reason enough to have both 😜

Question about the bezel on the solar. On my old (now sold) SKX, the bezel was very stiff. Same on a blue SRPD I sold a year ago. On my new SRPD, the bezel reminds me of my submariner - oily smooth with secure enough clicks - perfect. How is the bezel on the solars? Do they also vary sample to sample? Especially concerned since it has single row of grips and I like to have it loose enough to turn with wet fingers.

I really wish an AD who offers 25% off in my area had the SNE573, but they do not. They can order it but I would feel like the sample would have to have an obvious defect for me to reject it even if it just didn’t feel right to me. The SRPD just felt right - doesn’t always happen even with different samples of the same watch.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

GregB said:


> Thank you Tenderfoot and Robbie-Roy. I had a SKX007 for over 15 years - it was my first automatic diver (my first diver was a Timex Q back in the 70’s or 80’s).
> 
> The pix are very helpful to see how the solar wears even smaller than the SRPD/SKX and is much thinner. I find I don’t mind the chunkier look and large 4-o’clock crown since it’s a tool watch and has the classic SKX profile but with more refined overall looks. I also like the 3-o’clock crown and thinner profile of the solar. Maybe reason enough to have both 😜
> 
> ...


The bezel action is pretty stiff, which I actually like, but might be a problem for your use case.


----------



## KeepsChanging (Oct 14, 2013)

WHERE IS THE PEPSI BEZEL MATTE BLUE DIAL OPTION

Sorry just had to shout that one out.


----------



## phubbard (Feb 8, 2009)

Heimdallr mesh goes well. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

These new ribbed NATOs are very nice. I just ordered too many colours!


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Not sure where to ask this. Is there a thread for the Seiko 5 Sports divers? SRPD’s? I found the SRPE thread but after searching for over an hour can’t find an SRPD thread.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

GregB said:


> Not sure where to ask this. Is there a thread for the Seiko 5 Sports divers? SRPD’s? I found the SRPE thread but after searching for over an hour can’t find an SRPD thread.


No activity since March but this one is probably the most relevant. 

5kx Owners Club (New Seiko 5)


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

GregB said:


> Will see if the pizzas ends up being too much


Mmm...pizza 🍕

Just messing around  
Nice SRPD.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks like the right thread.

And yea - pizzas!!! Not gonna change it 😜


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Threw the SNE573 back on the factory Seiko rubber. The black Seiko strap from my SRPC39K1 just wasn’t working as well as I had thought it would. I’ve been wearing this on and off all weekend along with my 39.5mm Oris Aquis. Two cool divers.

Seiko pulled duty for the outdoor ball game (solar sun bath) and for the hockey game (metal detectors 😬). I’m very appreciative of the (way) too many watches I own.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

I ended up returning the SRPD. It was running slow and while I initially liked the white chapter ring I felt like it wasn’t something I wanted to live with long-term. One of my local dealers has the solar SNE 573 and will give me 15% off. In competition with it though are the casio Duro, which is 1/10 the cost (larger, Quartz not Solar, but waaaay nicer than it has any right to be for $45) and the Macy’s limited edition Seiko 5 Sports that is classic black and white on the NATO strap on sale for 1/2 the price of the solar. 

I’m thinking of heading to the mall tonight where the AD and the Macy’s are and seeing what my heart tells me. I did look at the solar once in person and felt the plain look and not liking the lugs stopped me.


----------



## IndependentGeorge (Oct 4, 2018)

Just arrived from Japan:

















The lume is pretty astonishing - I didn't even charge it, and right out of the box it's already like a lantern in the early evening


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

That looks fantastic.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

IndependentGeorge said:


> Just arrived from Japan:


Congrats! That looks great. Is the minute hand painted silver?


----------



## IndependentGeorge (Oct 4, 2018)

Just took a walk outside with the dog, and the lume is glowing like a beacon after just a few minutes in direct sunlight. This is absurd levels of lume that shows up against that matte grey background.

The bracelet is comfortable, but nevertheless feels a bit janky; I think a Strapcode Jubilee might be in order once they're back in stock. Out of curiosity, I decided to swap it with a black mesh bracelet just to see how I felt about the straight endlinks, and I think it looks great:



















Tanker G1 said:


> Congrats! That looks great. Is the minute hand painted silver?


Yup, the outline of the minute hand is silver, the hour hand is black.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Cool watch! And is it the lume glowing or just the Lyme is bluish in color?


----------



## IndependentGeorge (Oct 4, 2018)

GregB said:


> Cool watch! And is it the lume glowing or just the Lyme is bluish in color?


Both - the markers are bluish-green, but the lume is indeed glowing and is the usual bright green Seiko lumibrite color.


----------



## KeepsChanging (Oct 14, 2013)

Do all of these have a sunburst finish?
I prefer my dials matte

And since we all like poctures here's my SBCM023 which I have been wearing a lot recently.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

KeepsChanging said:


> Do all of these have a sunburst finish?
> I prefer my dials matte
> 
> And since we all like poctures here's my SBCM023 which I have been wearing a lot recently.
> View attachment 16697787


SNE573 has a matte black dial.


----------



## KeepsChanging (Oct 14, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> SNE573 has a matte black dial.


I held it in my hands and pretty sure it had the usual Seiko solar dial, that weird translucent yet also reflective quality, ie sunburst?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

KeepsChanging said:


> I held it in my hands and pretty sure it had the usual Seiko solar dial, that weird translucent yet also reflective quality, ie sunburst?


I own the 573 black dial and it’s 100% matte. All the other variants are sunray.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Got a SNE573 last night. One thing I noticed, and I don’t mean to antagonize the OCD crowd, is that the lume on the hands is warmer in tone than the hour markers. The hour markers are stark white while the hands, including the lume plot on the second hand, is warmer looking. No where close to fake patina territory, but I noticed it before purchase.

mi6’s photo in the preceding post shows it somewhat. It may be tricky to capture in photos and I don’t know if the difference appears on other references.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

GregB said:


> Got a SNE573 last night. One thing I noticed, and I don’t mean to antagonize the OCD crowd, is that the lume on the hands is warmer in tone than the hour markers. The hour markers are stark white while the hands, including the lume plot on the second hand, is warmer looking. No where close to fake patina territory, but I noticed it before purchase.
> 
> mi6’s photo in the preceding post shows it somewhat. It may be tricky to capture in photos and I don’t know if the difference appears on other references.


I think that's a bit of an illusion stemming from the white outlines on the markers.


----------



## KeepsChanging (Oct 14, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> I own the 573 black dial and it’s 100% matte. All the other variants are sunray.


Awesome thanks


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

And FWIW, the bezel, on mine at least, is delicious. Silky smooth with quiet, unobtrusive, clicks. Reminds me of a Submariner while the Duro reminded me of the Omega I had. Both good, but I prefer the quiet, smooth type to the louder, ratchet type. Also turns easily when wet or with wet hanged. Best bezel I’ve had on a Seiko although the one on the SRPD I returned was very similar. My SKX007 was always very very stiff as was the first SRPD I got last year. Maybe Seiko has changed how the bezels work? Or just two good samples for me in the past two weeks?


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

About the SNE573 being matte, I agree and add that the bezel insert is also matte. If non-shiny is what you’re after, you will likely be OK with this watch.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

GregB said:


> And FWIW, the bezel, on mine at least, is delicious. Silky smooth with quiet, unobtrusive, clicks. Reminds me of a Submariner while the Duro reminded me of the Omega I had. Both good, but I prefer the quiet, smooth type to the louder, ratchet type. Best bezel I’ve had on a Seiko although the one on the SRPD I returned was very similar. My SKX007 was always very very stiff as was the first SRPD I got last year. Maybe Seiko has changed how the bezels work? Or just two good samples for me in the past two weeks?


Yeah must just be yours.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

GregB said:


> I ended up returning the SRPD. It was running slow and while I initially liked the white chapter ring I felt like it wasn’t something I wanted to live with long-term. One of my local dealers has the solar SNE 573 and will give me 15% off. In competition with it though are the casio Duro, which is 1/10 the cost (larger, Quartz not Solar, but waaaay nicer than it has any right to be for $45) and the Macy’s limited edition Seiko 5 Sports that is classic black and white on the NATO strap on sale for 1/2 the price of the solar.
> 
> I’m thinking of heading to the mall tonight where the AD and the Macy’s are and seeing what my heart tells me. I did look at the solar once in person and felt the plain look and not liking the lugs stopped me.


15% off isn’t a good deal from a Seiko AD. Mimo’s Jewelery is an AD and has them for 25% off using code “MW25”. SNE573

You can get a 573 on eBay from an authorized Seiko dealer for less than $320 US as well…. This is where I got mine: SEIKO SNE573 Prospex Time Watch Wristwatch Brand New in Box with Tags | eBay


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you for posting the resources to lower-cost Seikos.

I have 2 ADs who give 25% off but neither had the 573. The dealer I got it from has been very helpful in the past, I could thoroughly check the sample before purchase (I got the perfect bezel), and as an AD I get warranty (it’s not gray market). Paying the extra 10% was fine by me.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

GregB said:


> Thank you for posting the resources to lower-cost Seikos.
> 
> I have 2 ADs who give 25% off but neither had the 573. The dealer I got it from has been very helpful in the past, I could thoroughly check the sample before purchase (I got the perfect bezel), and as an AD I get warranty (it’s not gray market). Paying the extra 10% was fine by me.


For what it’s worth (like I said) Mimo’s Jewelery is an authorized Seiko dealer as is that eBay seller above. You’ll get a 3 year USA Seiko warranty from either seller (I got a completed/stamped warranty card). I know Mimo’s will send you photos of the watch before shipping. The eBay seller wouldn’t (I messaged them before ordering), but I did luck out and get a 573 with no apparent QC or alignment issues from the eBay seller. I would have bought from Mimo but his shipping to Canada was very expensive.


----------



## ChFoo (Oct 19, 2020)

dfig1027 said:


> perfect size for smaller wrists, nice on the jubilee


That look amazing mate! How is the fit on the end link. Perfect fit?


----------



## Orwig (Oct 11, 2021)

I wanted the dynamic grey bezel but love a matte dial, so I ended up putting the 569 bezel on my 573. Really like this combo!


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Does anyone know the part number for the bracelet on these? Thanks!


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

Update. So I had the 573 for a few days and returned it today. It just looks a tad small on me (7 1/4in wrist; 6ft tall). My sample was perfect including timekeeping.


----------



## IndependentGeorge (Oct 4, 2018)

Well, the inevitable happened: while resizing the band, I lost one of the collars for the bracelet pins. Not a huge deal since I can cannibalize from the removed links, but my OCD still wants a replacement. Are the collars a standard size? Is there a good source for replacements? Is it even worth it?


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

IndependentGeorge said:


> Well, the inevitable happened: while resizing the band, I lost one of the collars for the bracelet pins. Not a huge deal since I can cannibalize from the removed links, but my OCD still wants a replacement. Are the collars a standard size? Is there a good source for replacements? Is it even worth it?


I would think Seiko will sell you the pin and collar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Classic70 said:


> Does anyone know the part number for the bracelet on these? Thanks!


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

mi6_ said:


> View attachment 16706056


Thank you!


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

Just got mine in last week. I’ve been wearing it on an Erika’s Original MN strap. Just looks amazing. Also tried it on a blue baby alpinist strap to see how it would look.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> I own the 573 black dial and it’s 100% matte. All the other variants are sunray.
> 
> View attachment 16698583


I was absolutely sure I was going to get the green variant. But the more I look at the 573, the more I’m drawn to it. Really such a classic vibe.


----------



## IndependentGeorge (Oct 4, 2018)

The thing I really love about this line is how thin it is; a thicker movement would really feel chonky on a 38mm case diameter.

Positives (besides looks):

1. Extraordinary legability & lume. In full daylight, the green hands & indices stand out against the matte grey dial, while the lume glows like a lantern.
2. Thin case & small diameter practically disappears on the wrist (both in terms of looks and feel).
3. Negative text on date complication - this is a minor point, but I am a sucker for negative print on a dark dial. I think date complications should always be color-matched to the dial once you go above the $1,000 price point (looking at you, Grand Seiko), so it's a nice bonus to see it on a (relatively) inexpensive quartz.
4. Bracelet is comfortable even in the summer heat, and not jangly on the wrist.
5. Chapter rings are aligned! Hallelujah!
6. Bezel is smooth and with little back play.

Negatives:

1. While comfortable, the bracelet is still a bit janky for a $500 watch. The PVD coating looks & feels cheap, and either the endlinks are slightly too short, or the lugs are slightly too long - either way, it creates a sharp edge that's snagged on clothing quite a few times already despite it being short-sleeve weather.
2. Bezel knurling is not very grippy, possibly due to the PVD.
3. I know most people use these as desk divers, but I still expected a divers extension on a Prospex watch. I actually am planning to take this diving in Hawaii next year. Not a huge deal as I'll just put it on a strap when I go, but even outside of diving, it's still convenient for the summer months when my wrist swells from the heat.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

IndependentGeorge said:


> 3. I know most people use these as desk divers, but I still expected a divers extension on a Prospex watch. I actually am planning to take this diving in Hawaii next year. Not a huge deal as I'll just put it on a strap when I go, but even outside of diving, it's still convenient for the summer months when my wrist swells from the heat.


It’s on the 6 o’clock side of the clasp. You have to pop it open with your finger nail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## IndependentGeorge (Oct 4, 2018)

Xerxes300 said:


> It’s on the 6 o’clock side of the clasp. You have to pop it open with your finger nail.


Thanks. I tried that and bent the end of my thumbnail backwards; I finally got it open with a screwdriver. That was closed tight enough that I honestly thought I was mistaken and that wasn't actually an extension.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Early in this thread someone notes that the SKX013 bracelet is a bad fit for these. I just had some pretty good luck bending the end links a bit to get what I believe is a fit that is similar to vintage Rolex. What I mean is that it isn’t perfect but it’s not any worse than open end links on most vintage watches. If you want to embrace the very vintage nature of these models, I recommend it. Also, this is day one with my new SNE573. I’m very impressed with the overall high quality feel.


----------



## Orwig (Oct 11, 2021)

Classic70 said:


> Early in this thread someone notes that the SKX013 bracelet is a bad fit for these. I just had some pretty good luck bending the end links a bit to get what I believe is a fit that is similar to vintage Rolex. What I mean is that it isn’t perfect but it’s not any worse than open end links on most vintage watches. If you want to embrace the very vintage nature of these models, I recommend it. Also, this is day one with my new SNE573. I’m very impressed with the overall high quality feel.
> View attachment 16714610
> 
> View attachment 16714611
> ...


This is great. I was looking at this hadley-roma bracelet: (Hadley-Roma MB4216 Jubilee Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet) because a reviewer says it's a perfect fit for the 573. However I for one have a soft spot for the skx jubilee.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Orwig said:


> This is great. I was looking at this hadley-roma bracelet: (Hadley-Roma MB4216 Jubilee Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet) because a reviewer says it's a perfect fit for the 573. However I for one have a soft spot for the skx jubilee.


That’s interesting. This Hadley Roma looks much nicer than others I have used since it has solid links. It appears to be out of stock though. The Seiko jubilee is definitely super comfortable and classic.


----------



## Orwig (Oct 11, 2021)

Put my skx013 bracelet on and it's a charmer. Definitely evokes feelings of vintage tudor for me with this set up.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Seiko should be ashamed to offer a pin and collar system, and pot metal folded end links on a $350 watch.That is simply beyond me ☹

After a 5th attempt at switching the links because the bracelet on my SNE575 is uncomfortable, this happened:









Now the collar is stuck and no way to remove it...
I'm really fed up with this archaic design!

So do we have a valid _available_ compatible bracelet, or only the previous contenders in this thread? (which are all out of stock)


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

mougino said:


> Seiko should be ashamed to offer a pin and collar system, and pot metal folded end links on a $350 watch.That is simply beyond me ☹
> 
> After a 5th attempt at switching the links because the bracelet on my SNE575 is uncomfortable, this happened:
> View attachment 16720057
> ...


Check page 17! The stock bracelet belongs in the bin. Debating on which uncle seiko Speedmaster bracelet I want myself.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Disco240 said:


> Check page 17! The stock bracelet belongs in the bin. Debating on which uncle seiko Speedmaster bracelet I want myself.


Bingo! Thanks for that 🙂 I had a spare chinese Speedmaster bracelet and the (solid) end links fit on the lugs! Bracelet does not move and looks great.

It's a real improvement on the wrist, what a relief! 😁














































Nicolas


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Disco240 said:


> Check page 17! The stock bracelet belongs in the bin. Debating on which uncle seiko Speedmaster bracelet I want myself.


Have to disagree about the “bin” comment. The stock bracelet while in no way is exceptional, still gets the job done. Sizing is a bit of an annoyancewith the collars on the outside of the link (like the Monster bracelet), but easy to do with the right tools. It sounds a bit rattly at first, but once it’s on the wrist it’s totally fine. The bracelet doesn’t rattle on the wrist and the folded end links fit snug. I still think it should have had solid links given the price, however the bracelet still works just fine. There are way worse bracelets out there than this one (I.e. Seiko SNE107 or Citizen Promaster NY0040 with folded links). Hopefully either Strapcode or Marc’s Island Watch come out with a better aftermarket bracelet made for the SNEXX series.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

mougino said:


> Seiko should be ashamed to offer a pin and collar system, and pot metal folded end links on a $350 watch.That is simply beyond me ☹
> 
> After a 5th attempt at switching the links because the bracelet on my SNE575 is uncomfortable, this happened:
> View attachment 16720057
> ...


How did you manage to do that? Looks like user error to me. All you do is lay the links flat and use two pushers on either end to push the pin and collar against each other (ideally the one pusher needs to be larger than the collar but small enough to fit in the link). You clearly put the collar in the wrong place to get it that far up the pin.

Get two pairs of needle nose pliers. Hold the head of the pin and use the second to carefully work the collar down the pin. Should be able to get it off. You can usually pry the collars open as well to get it off the pin.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Love the bracelet experiments ITT.

Took my 573 to the beach.


----------



## KeepsChanging (Oct 14, 2013)

KeepsChanging said:


> WHERE IS THE PEPSI BEZEL MATTE BLUE DIAL OPTION
> 
> Sorry just had to shout that one out.


I see it's coming (albeit black dial not pepsi) (and the hands are different?)

The Pepsi version of the new 42.8mm Solar Prospex - SNE591
It's on Seiko Watches Australia for $825 AUD (~ $595 USD)
V157
Sapphire
Thickness: 10.7mm
Diameter: 42.8mm
Lug-to-lug: 49.2mm


----------



## SailorConnor (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi all! 

I want to add a green SNE to sit alongside my Samurai. Really fancy some Quartz accuracy. 

Does anyone know which seiko clasp without divers extension would fit the bracelet on these watches? That would make the bracelet plenty wearable until (hopefully) a decent aftermarket option becomes available!

Thanks!


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

KeepsChanging said:


> I see it's coming (albeit black dial not pepsi) (and the hands are different?)
> 
> The Pepsi version of the new 42.8mm Solar Prospex - SNE591
> It's on Seiko Watches Australia for $825 AUD (~ $595 USD)
> ...


Sad they're starting to size these up.


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

SailorConnor said:


> Does anyone know which seiko clasp without divers extension would fit the bracelet on these watches? That would make the bracelet plenty wearable until (hopefully) a decent aftermarket option becomes available!


The green one looks great! I hated the diver’s extension but the clasp from my SNA411 fit perfectly - was a nearly identical clasp, just without the extension (and only 2 microadjust holes).

I’m sure there are a bunch of Seiko bracelets with this clasp so any clasp that’s the right width _should_ work but don’t know which models (checked, is 18mm interior clasp width).


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_I like that SNE591, hopefully they will release this on this side of the ocean! Reasonably sized, classic indices and hand set._


----------



## SailorConnor (Nov 10, 2021)

Robbie_roy said:


> The green one looks great! I hated the diver’s extension but the clasp from my SNA411 fit perfectly - was a nearly identical clasp, just without the extension (and only 2 microadjust holes).
> 
> I’m sure there are a bunch of Seiko bracelets with this clasp so any clasp that’s the right width _should_ work but don’t know which models (I can measure the width when home).
> View attachment 16732239


Cheers Robbie! Looking good!


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Xerxes300 said:


> As promised… fits the wrist a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In case people don’t have other seikos to steal clasps from, the uncle seiko clasp fits the oem bracelet.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

SailorConnor said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I want to add a green SNE to sit alongside my Samurai. Really fancy some Quartz accuracy.
> 
> ...


The 18mm clasp from the SRPE51 or any of that series would be very slim and fit fine. Uncle Seiko also makes a milled 18mm clasp that’s $10 and would fit.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

So far I’m enjoying my SNE573 on the Uncle Seiko beads of rice for the speedy. However, I can’t help but wonder if i would like the SNE569 or brown SNE571 more? They are more interesting but I did go black because I wasn’t sure if i would tire of the purple/blue shade or the sunburst brown. Hm…


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

Classic70 said:


> So far I’m enjoying my SNE573 on the Uncle Seiko beads of rice for the speedy. However, I can’t help but wonder if i would like the SNE569 or brown SNE571 more? They are more interesting but I did go black because I wasn’t sure if i would tire of the purple/blue shade or the sunburst brown. Hm…
> 
> 
> View attachment 16737194


Beads of rice wins so far. Nice work!


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Sheriff_Lobo (9 mo ago)

can any owners comment on how this watch functions under a shirt cuff? specifically, would it get caught up in the cuff when checking the time? i am wondering if the keeper adds some resistance. i am looking for a watch with a timing bezel to wear under a shirt cuff and sweater in the winter months.


----------



## OnTheRoad99 (Sep 24, 2014)

Sheriff_Lobo said:


> can any owners comment on how this watch functions under a shirt cuff? specifically, would it get caught up in the cuff when checking the time? i am wondering if the keeper adds some resistance. i am looking for a watch with a timing bezel to wear under a shirt cuff and sweater in the winter months.


It easily fits under a shirt cuff. I have a 7” wrist and wear it on an Artem sailcloth strap that has a pretty large buckle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sheriff_Lobo said:


> can any owners comment on how this watch functions under a shirt cuff? specifically, would it get caught up in the cuff when checking the time? i am wondering if the keeper adds some resistance. i am looking for a watch with a timing bezel to wear under a shirt cuff and sweater in the winter months.


This should do nicely. It’s very thin and the bezel design isn’t too sharp. Ultimately something without a timing bezel would be best but this would be fine. It hugs the wrist so it won’t stick out or up much at all.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 16737785


Is this the all blue model? Is it pretty bold in person? It looks great in this shot.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Has anyone else found the crown to be a bit finicky? It isn’t quite as easy to screw back in as many other divers I have owned. It’s not a problem just something I have noticed.


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead (Feb 6, 2019)

These are such cool divers. Wish there were more classically styled, solar divers out there.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

Orwig said:


> View attachment 16718917
> 
> Put my skx013 bracelet on and it's a charmer. Definitely evokes feelings of vintage tudor for me with this set up.


Thanks for this!

Do y’all think that Uncle Seiko’s Z199 for SKX013 will fit? I’m contemplating between that and Uncle Seiko’s SKX013 President and Uncle Seiko’s Speedy 1711 President.

I’ve tried a few China bracelets and the Jubilee fits best but I can’t live with the polished bling. The China President looks best but unfortunately is unable to take 1.8mm spring bars. Pics below.





















I also tried a Super Engineer, also from China, but the lack of taper didn’t look nice for me.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Classic70 said:


> Has anyone else found the crown to be a bit finicky? It isn’t quite as easy to screw back in as many other divers I have owned. It’s not a problem just something I have noticed.


Yes my crown is the same way. Almost feels like it is crossthreaded.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

pdquist said:


> Just put mine on this morning. For reference I have a 6.25" wrist and I ordered the short.
> It's very comfortable, but I have to admit my favorite strap by far is a cheap elastic single pass nato. The GL831 felt nice for the 30 min. I had it on, but now I doubt the elastic strap will come back off for a while.
> 
> 
> ...



I now understand what you mean. The single pass elastic is really so comfy, no other straps have come close.


----------



## physmatics (6 mo ago)

OK, first of all, I hate everybody in this thread because you made me buy another watch. Been following this thread for a long time.

Second, I friggin' love this little thing. As others have said, looks even better in person. All the details look executed very well. My sample's bezel is pretty well centered but has a bit of back play. The second hand hits every mark. In photos, the lugs looked almost straight which put me off a bit. In person, looking straight-on, they do taper nicely. I'd probably prefer if they tapered a bit more to like 19 or 18mm, but this is already very nice.

As my contribution to this thread, I committed blasphemy and took the stock H-link bracelet from my Sinn 556i and put it on the seiko. I don't know about you, but I think this _absolutely ****s_. The "it kinda looks like a vintage submariner" feeling just went up a couple notches. It was my first time taking a bracelet off or putting it on a watch (I only changed straps myself for the first time a couple days prior), so it took me some fiddling, but I didn't have to modify it in any way, it just fits.

Lastly, when I was at the AD who was wearing a suit, I asked him to put the watch on and was pleasantly surprised how well it suits (hehe). The classic restrained styling, matte finishing and small size make it work great I think.


----------



## KeepsChanging (Oct 14, 2013)

Just picked up the SNE573 for $250 from Greentoe.com

My first time using that website, and of course buying online risks QC issues so ... will let y'all know how it goes!


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

joseph80 said:


> Yes my crown is the same way. Almost feels like it is crossthreaded.


My crown feels like it gets locked in place, really hard to unscrew but otherwise good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

physmatics said:


> As my contribution to this thread, I committed blasphemy and took the stock H-link bracelet from my Sinn 556i and put it on the seiko. I don't know about you, but I think this _absolutely ****s_. The "it kinda looks like a vintage submariner" feeling just went up a couple notches. It was my first time taking a bracelet off or putting it on a watch (I only changed straps myself for the first time a couple days prior), so it took me some fiddling, but I didn't have to modify it in any way, it just fits.


It would not have occurred to me to do that! Just tried though and I'm not sure what magic you used, because I couldn't even get the end-link in there by itself.


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

I think I’ve found the perfect strap for this watch. Artem sailcloth


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

Orwig said:


> View attachment 16718917
> 
> Put my skx013 bracelet on and it's a charmer. Definitely evokes feelings of vintage tudor for me with this set up.


May I ask, is that an original SKX013 Jubilee, and also did you have to do any modifications like bending it to fit the SNE?

I’m asking cos I’m looking at US Z199 and wondering if that will fit well.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

physmatics said:


> OK, first of all, I hate everybody in this thread because you made me buy another watch. Been following this thread for a long time.
> 
> Second, I friggin' love this little thing. As others have said, looks even better in person. All the details look executed very well. My sample's bezel is pretty well centered but has a bit of back play. The second hand hits every mark. In photos, the lugs looked almost straight which put me off a bit. In person, looking straight-on, they do taper nicely. I'd probably prefer if they tapered a bit more to like 19 or 18mm, but this is already very nice.
> 
> ...


That H-link looks unbelievably good on that watch! Now I’m wondering how to get a less expensive equivalent. 

Mine on a grey NATO peeking from under a cuff:


----------



## KeepsChanging (Oct 14, 2013)

Caltex88 said:


> I think I’ve found the perfect strap for this watch. Artem sailcloth
> View attachment 16742311


Does this get wet like cloth? Or stay dry like rubber or metal?


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

KeepsChanging said:


> Does this get wet like cloth? Or stay dry like rubber or metal?


I’d say 90% like rubber, 10% cloth. It’s basically water impervious like rubber but does take on a tiny bit like cloth, though dries quickly.


----------



## Orwig (Oct 11, 2021)

tenderfoot said:


> May I ask, is that an original SKX013 Jubilee, and also did you have to do any modifications like bending it to fit the SNE?
> 
> I’m asking cos I’m looking at US Z199 and wondering if that will fit well.


It's an oem skx bracelet. Definitely needed to do some bending but I like how it turned out. I'd be curious to see how it looks on that Z199


----------



## physmatics (6 mo ago)

chesterworks said:


> I'm not sure what magic you used, because I couldn't even get the end-link in there by itself.


Really? Even without the springbar? Mine came in very easily (from below the case IIRC) without the springbar, the hard part was getting it there with the springbar. I followed this video here:


----------



## physmatics (6 mo ago)

Love how the light plays in direct sunlight. Notice the shadow from the bezel on the dial.
Very happy with the timekeeping too. Mine hasn't lost or gained a single second in a week.


----------



## kmmcguinn (Jan 11, 2019)

Orwig said:


> I wanted the dynamic grey bezel but love a matte dial, so I ended up putting the 569 bezel on my 573. Really like this combo!
> View attachment 16701831


Looks great! Where did you get the bezel from? I want to try the same with either the blue or green bezel on the 573.


----------



## Orwig (Oct 11, 2021)

[


kmmcguinn said:


> Looks great! Where did you get the bezel from? I want to try the same with either the blue or green bezel on the 573.


Thanks! I ordered from Watch Parts Plaza: Seiko

From what I can tell they only have the 569 bezel insert. I think either the green or blue would be a great look though if you can find it.


----------



## fonklover (Mar 24, 2007)

This SNE small sized divers are absolutely fantastic. I and many of you have waited a long time for something like that, and i also welcome the solar driven movement. The only thing i critsize is the clasp, which is too big for this watch. I know to get ISO rated it has the dive extention from what i understand. I will get the same clasp without the extention from seiko, unfortunately its still pressed metal, not milled out. But thats ok, as the whole watch shouldnt get too heavy. 
Does anyone know if the band that comes with the 573 is the same soft dust and dirt magnet that seiko uses since some years now, or ist it like the "good old" rubber style? if its rubber, i may order this as extra part too, as it looks great and has the perfect dimensions. 
Btw. i got me the not so often shown 571. I think it looks totally different in real than in the catalogue, and i instantly said i take this one without look what model it is, turned out to be the 571, brown version. One has to see this in real, as i never thought i would go for brown, but most times for blueish/black stuff. And a pic for you, taken right in the shop, and been wearing it since. 

Regards
FL


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Just FYI there is nothing in the ISO6425 standard that requires you to have a “diver’s extension” on the bracelet. I think Seiko does this as a habit on their divers. Citizen (and many other brands) makes divers on bracelet that do not have any dive extension on their bracelets, yet are still ISO6425 compliant dive watches.

I’ve seen this remark before in other posts in this forum and I’m not sure where this misinformation about bracelets requiring diver extensions to be ISO6425 compliant came from? The springbar strength is the only part of the ISO6425 specifications (the bracelet/strap is pulled at a preset force to ensure the bracelet/strap stays attached to the watch in the event the diver gets snagged on something during a dive).


----------



## KeepsChanging (Oct 14, 2013)

To add to @fonklover's point above - I think I've actively been looking / waiting for this watch since 2010...!


----------



## Unomadudwane (Sep 11, 2021)

GregB said:


> And FWIW, the bezel, on mine at least, is delicious. Silky smooth with quiet, unobtrusive, clicks. Reminds me of a Submariner while the Duro reminded me of the Omega I had. Both good, but I prefer the quiet, smooth type to the louder, ratchet type. Also turns easily when wet or with wet hanged. Best bezel I’ve had on a Seiko although the one on the SRPD I returned was very similar. My SKX007 was always very very stiff as was the first SRPD I got last year. Maybe Seiko has changed how the bezels work? Or just two good samples for me in the past two weeks?


My 573 bezel was that Seiko (here in Australia) have taken it back under warranty to fix. Unfortunately it might take 6 weeks due to the shortage of watchmakers.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

fonklover said:


> Does anyone know if the band that comes with the 573 is the same soft dust and dirt magnet that seiko uses since some years now, or ist it like the "good old" rubber style? if its rubber, i may order this as extra part too, as it looks great and has the perfect dimensions.


It seems like the good kind of untextured rubber to me. I use a Barton instead of the stock rubber because it's too long for me, but despite an opportunity to gather dust sitting in a drawer over the last 9 months it seems pretty minty still.


----------



## wjrmonkey (8 mo ago)

I recently ordered the STBQ003 (005) it's a JDM solar tuna with 38.5mm. Pretty happy. Appreciate the smaller footprint on wrist although it is advertised for women. Picture does not do it justice BTW.


----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 16737785


 That's a lovely combination. Do you mind sharing where you got that watch strap?


----------



## JodyDavis (Nov 19, 2019)

Classic70 said:


> So far I’m enjoying my SNE573 on the Uncle Seiko beads of rice for the speedy. However, I can’t help but wonder if i would like the SNE569 or brown SNE571 more? They are more interesting but I did go black because I wasn’t sure if i would tire of the purple/blue shade or the sunburst brown. Hm…
> 
> 
> View attachment 16737194


That looks very sharp! How well do the endlinks fit? Did you have to bend them to get them to fit?


----------



## KeepsChanging (Oct 14, 2013)

Mine arrived today. Will get a lot of wrist time, especially for surf season.

Some minor QC issues - bezel doesn't align at 12 o'clock, seconds hand misses markers by about 1/10 of distance between markers, and the bezel 12 o'clock lume marker isn't applied evenly. Just about ok for $250.
Pic with my SBCM023, which for a similar list price offered HAQ, perpetual calendar, made in Japan and better QC. I prefer the bezel action on the SBCM - who says Seiko still offers the same value?!

My wish: make a solar diver of the same size, with high accuracy quartz, perpetual calendar, traditional looking bezel, sapphire crystal, and some decent QC. $450.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

KeepsChanging said:


> Mine arrived today. Will get a lot of wrist time, especially for surf season.
> 
> Some minor QC issues - bezel doesn't align at 12 o'clock, seconds hand misses markers by about 1/10 of distance between markers, and the bezel 12 o'clock lume marker isn't applied evenly. Just about ok for $250.
> Pic with my SBCM023, which for a similar list price offered HAQ, perpetual calendar, made in Japan and better QC. I prefer the bezel action on the SBCM - who says Seiko still offers the same value?!
> ...


Ha, my SNE573 is all that has prevented me from dropping $600-800 on a vintage SBCM.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

JodyDavis said:


> That's a lovely combination. Do you mind sharing where you got that watch strap?


It's from a Timex weekender.


----------



## KeepsChanging (Oct 14, 2013)

chesterworks said:


> Ha, my SNE573 is all that has prevented me from dropping $600-800 on a vintage SBCM.


Totally understandable. Having both watches, my assessment is:


one factor is how much you paid for your SNE573. At $250 the SNE is a lot cheaper than the SBCM. At $400 that extra little bit of cash might be worth it...
the SBCM is smaller, and a little thicker. The SNE573 has noticeably nicer proportions, being a little bigger and a little thinner (I generally think that width to thickness ratio is important)
the SBCM has a pepsi version with dark blue dial which is insanely beautiful in the flesh (I have all 3 SBCMs - black, pepsi and orange)
the SBCM, personally, feels like a much more special item on my wrist. I can't shake the feeling, unfortunately, that these days Seikos below $1,000 or even $2,000 are basically disposable rubbish
the risk of not knowing the condition of the SBCM because it's second-hand is probably about the same risk as buying the SNE573 new with QC problems...

Bearing in mind that my watch obsession started with Seiko's 1980's version of the SKX diver (automatic movement). A family member of mine wore that watch EVERY DAY for 30 YEARS and it only ever needed ONE SERVICE. I bought an SKX in 2010 and I had to stop using it within a year or so - it was out by a couple of minutes every few days, the bezel got stuck, and the DLC coating on the bezel peeled off as well. Disposable rubbish.

On that last point, the classic comparison I always get back to is - the Citizen Promaster BN0118-55E being sold today. Comparable (even better?) solar movement, titanium case, titanium bracelet, sapphire crystal, monocoque case, 300m water resistance, list is $429, can be found for a lot less than that; and without bracelet is even less. I've had that watch (lost it surfing) and my only gripe was the bracelet (ahem...I was a little too ranty about it on Watchuseek here).

But the Citizen completely blows the Seiko SNE573 out the water. Even Seiko's Tuna models, which are supposed to be a monocoque, do not have monocoque or titanium or sapphire crystal except on models that are like $1,000 extra!

So yeah, sorry, I am a Seiko fan, I can't help it, but I also can't help being disappointed in them these days. I'm now thinking about buying another Citizen Promaster BN0118-55E and putting it on a rubber strap or something.

I also want a Seiko Tuna but the model I want is over $2,000 dollars, for a quartz, not even high accuracy quartz. I just can't do it.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Yeah it's hard to know how the SNE line will hold up since it's such early days. I certainly wouldn't pay MSRP for one.

I'm sure with the perpetual calendar alone the SBCM would be going for over $1,000 if it were sold today. I've got a pepsi mini turtle which fills that hole in the watchbox, but even having that and the SNE, I've been thinking about snagging an orange 6458. The possibility of needing a service is all that makes me question the value proposition of the older quartz models.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

KeepsChanging said:


> Mine arrived today. Will get a lot of wrist time, especially for surf season.
> 
> Some minor QC issues - bezel doesn't align at 12 o'clock, seconds hand misses markers by about 1/10 of distance between markers, and the bezel 12 o'clock lume marker isn't applied evenly. Just about ok for $250.
> Pic with my SBCM023, which for a similar list price offered HAQ, perpetual calendar, made in Japan and better QC. I prefer the bezel action on the SBCM - who says Seiko still offers the same value?!
> ...


Sorry to see the QC issues. Seiko clearly doesn’t care, so it’s just one of those things you need to accept if you’re going to own Seiko’s. I don’t let the bezel alignment bother me as I know most Seikos won’t have a bezel that aligns properly. I’m usually happy if I can buy a Seiko with just one discernible QC issue. If there’s more than one I’ll return/exchange it.

That said, I think these watches are still pretty good, but not at full asking price. I’m only willing to buy them at a 20-25% discount from an AD. I got both my SNE573 and SNE585 for at least 25% off from Seiko AD’s. I’m still planning on getting the SNE583 whenever I can find it locally in Canada.

While I own a few Citizen watches (including the Citizen BN0118-55E mentioned above, the BN0151-09L and the BN0100-51E), Citizen watches are generally too large (44mm+) and their Eco-Drive Promaster divers rarely get a sapphire crystal (usually only on one-off Limited Edition Promasters Divers). I also prefer Seiko’s design language, whereas Citizen makes some really ugly dive watches(my opinion only).

It’s not really fair to compare the value of a 20 year old model against a brand new Seiko release. The SNE5XX series boasts a sapphire crystal and eliminates the need for battery changes with the solar movement and is also ISO6425 compliant. And while I’m the first to admit that Seiko price increases the last couple of years has yielded no improvement in QC whatsoever, the entire global watch market has seen prices go up considerably the last few years, making just about any watch a worse value proposition.



KeepsChanging said:


> Bearing in mind that my watch obsession started with Seiko's 1980's version of the SKX diver (automatic movement). A family member of mine wore that watch EVERY DAY for 30 YEARS and it only ever needed ONE SERVICE. I bought an SKX in 2010 and I had to stop using it within a year or so - it was out by a couple of minutes every few days, the bezel got stuck, and the DLC coating on the bezel peeled off as well. Disposable rubbish.


SKX models do not have a DLC coating on the bezel, so I’m not sure you actually owned a real SKX? The SKX has a 316L stainless steel bezel with an aluminum bezel insert. There’s no DLC anywhere on the watch to be “peeled off”.

Most of the above sounds like the watch was mistreated and not cared for properly. If sand gets in the bezel it needs to be rinsed out properly or it will seize up. Watches need to be rinsed off after use in salt-water or chlorine pools or if used in any conditions where dirt or grime gets under the bezel. As for the movement not running correctly after a year it could be due to magnetism or being subjected to shocks/knocks that damaged the movement. Automatics have limits to the reasonable abuse they can take. Plenty of people out there with 20+ year old SKX that are running great having never been serviced so I’m calling you out for B.S. on your above story of woe…


----------



## KeepsChanging (Oct 14, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> Sorry to see the QC issues. Seiko clearly doesn’t care, so it’s just one of those things you need to accept if you’re going to own Seiko’s. I don’t let the bezel alignment bother me as I know most Seikos won’t have a bezel that aligns properly. I’m usually happy if I can buy a Seiko with just one discernible QC issue. If there’s more than one I’ll return/exchange it.
> 
> That said, I think these watches are still pretty good, but not at full asking price. I’m only willing to buy them at a 20-25% discount from an AD. I got both my SNE573 and SNE585 for at least 25% off from Seiko AD’s. I’m still planning on getting the SNE583 whenever I can find it locally in Canada.
> 
> ...


Well I agree with most of what you say. You went in a little hard on the B.S. at the end! So I will answer a few points:

- did you see the picture of the lume insert at 12 o'clock on the bezel of my Seiko SNE? That's visible with the naked eye and imo is unacceptable in any world.

- your point about Citizens being too large / too ugly applies to Citizen divers. I agree. But I didn't mention those. The Promaster I referenced is about 38-39mm. The point anyway is about the specifications - if Citizen can produce a watch with those specifications, that quality, as a cost of $400-ish .... why is Seiko charging thousands... my point stands

- Not sure which 20 year old vintage model you think I was comparing anything against. In the 1980's, Seiko built cheap automatic SKX style watches that were made in Japan and - everyone knows this - were much higher quality. The SBCM is only about 10 years old but was also higher specifications with HAQ and perpetual calendar, higher quality, and much cheaper. If anything, it's unfair on the OLD watches to compare them to new watches, since advances in technology should increase quality and specifications. Sure there is some inflation but I am adjusting for that - the SBCM cost $300 new which these days isn't much more.

- now for my own SKX and the accusation of B.S. Let me reference a post of mine from 2013 on this forum which demonstrates that I had accuracy and bezel problems back then: Dive Watch NOT Automatic??

- the accuracy was so bad that I missed a train, didn't get to meetings on time etc. It just didn't perform the basic function of telling the time reasonably accurately. I tried having it serviced a few years ago but it's just as bad still.

- My SKX was a complete desk diver. I had an office job in Europe and didn't live anywhere near the sea.

- I don't know what the bezel material is on the SKX. I assumed it was DLC. Whatever it is, it is peeling - I will post a picture when I get home

- It is widely known that the SKX is basically disposable. For example see this post: Seiko skx007


----------



## vaisforlovers (Jan 18, 2019)

My most recent acquisition. 











I like the size of this watch and am glad the trend is going back to smaller diameters (because it means there will be more smaller watches out there. Not because I now am wearing the trend). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KeepsChanging (Oct 14, 2013)

The infamous peeling SKX bezel to which I referred, as real as taxes, without the BS. This was bought around 2012 but has spent all but a few months in a drawer


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

KeepsChanging said:


> Well I agree with most of what you say. You went in a little hard on the B.S. at the end! So I will answer a few points:
> 
> - did you see the picture of the lume insert at 12 o'clock on the bezel of my Seiko SNE? That's visible with the naked eye and imo is unacceptable in any world.
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw all your photos including the lume pip on the bezel not being printed properly or the lume pip hole being drilled incorrectly. You also stated: “bezel doesn't align at 12 o'clock”. I’m just saying that virtually ALL Seiko’s have a bezel that doesn’t align at the 12 o’clock because they build the insert and bezel together before it gets put on a watch. There’s other factors at play including the bezel spring which can cause this misalignment. That’s why I said “sorry” about your multiple QC issues. Return it if you can’t live with it…. Easy solution! Like I said Seiko is full of these QC problems, so you either accept them or buy other brands. The days of Seiko being a value brand or having good quality ended at least 5 years ago.

The Seiko SBCM023/025 launched in 2003 making it a 20 year old watch. Solar SNE5XX launched in 2021 making it a brand new model. So you’re comparing the value of a watch you bought after it was already in production for 10 years (you said you got it 10 years ago, so about 2012), against a new release in a global market that was impacted by a pandemic for the last 3 years??? The SKX, for example, came out in 1996 and could be had for as little as $150 USD 5 years ago when it was 20 years into its production run. That wouldn’t be a fair comparison to the SNE5XX either…. You can’t compare the price you can buy watches designed and produced for decades against new releases. I completely agree that Seiko’s price increases the past few years offered no improvement in build quality, QC, features or value over what they’ve offered in the past.

The Citizen BN0118-55E retails for £369 which is about $438 USD. So other than the SNE5XX not being titanium, I’m not sure what the advantage there really is other than it being a little cheaper? Seiko also needs to pay for ISO6425 certification which the Citizen BN0118-55E doesn’t have as it’s a field watch. The Citizen also has no half links or micro-adjustment points on the already too long clasp meaning without using the ratcheting extension it’s either too tight or too loose on the wrist. Personally I find the Seiko bracelet way more comfortable on my SNE585 which is why I hardly wear my Citizen BN0118-55E anymore as I can’t get a good fit with the ratcheting clasp. The Citizen’s biggest problems is it’s only available in the UK as well. So the Citizen is far from perfect either. But I agree with your point that “generally” Citizen offers better value than Seiko.

If you don’t know what the material is don’t assume or guess. You claimed the DLC coated bezel was peeling which wasn’t the case at all… Your SKX needed a new aluminum insert as it’s been exposed to a corrosive chemical somewhere that has caused the paint to peel off. A painted aluminum insert is the cheapest ($5 replacement), least durable material you could use on a watch. And it’s your bezel INSERT, not the bezel that is “peeling”. SKX can be serviced directly by Seiko for about $150 US (movement replaced, new seals and gaskets, pressure test, accuracy test) or you can buy a new 7S26 for as little as $40 and service it yourself. Definitely no longer disposable given what they sell for nowadays ($350-$400 US).

Just FYI.…but usually wearing an automatic around the office will result in poor accuracy or the watch stopping frequently. You just don’t move your wrist around enough to keep it wound up, especially on an 7S26 which has no ability to be hand-wound. Seiko automatic movements suffer badly from inaccuracy when the movements aren’t fully wound. Sitting at a desk for 8 hours pounding on a keyboard does absolutely nothing to wind an automatic watch. You probably are better off wearing a quartz watch to work. Someone who is maybe a mail carrier or delivery person would be able to wear an automatic as their arm is constantly swinging around and thus winding the watch through their work day.


----------



## Rallyemenz (10 mo ago)

My discovery of the SNE573 has led me to question why exactly I need my King Turtle that loses 20 seconds a day and a Citizen BN0200 that has a buckle that digs into my wrist when I hold my kids...


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Rallyemenz said:


> My discovery of the SNE573 has led me to question why exactly I need my King Turtle that loses 20 seconds a day and a Citizen BN0200 that has a buckle that digs into my wrist when I hold my kids...


Get rid of the kids, problem solved 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rallyemenz (10 mo ago)

Xerxes300 said:


> Get rid of the kids, problem solved
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ha! If it were only that simple...unless you meant the problem child watches....then yes, I'd go for that.


----------



## Bertoldo (Dec 7, 2020)

Really considering buying the SNE573 but I have some reservations though.. Is it possible to change the sapphire with a sapphire with cyclops? Would love that.. Or a more domed sapphire? It lacks some cool reflections/distortions IMO. 
Are there other mods possible? In that case, what is the go to place to make those modifications (I am not able to). Would be nice to have some advice and insight from you people/experts! Much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## phahn77 (Aug 20, 2012)

Was messing around with strap options yesterday and decided to try out the Standard Quick Release bracelet that came with my Vaer C3 Tradition. It has solid end links, but surprisingly popped right in. Obviously with the long lugs of the SNE569 it doesn't totally align at the taper but it was totally flush along the curvature of the case. The end links do *not* however stay flush if you take the watch off, as shown in the 2nd photo. But as long as I was wearing it they never tilted/tipped open. Not a perfect solution, but a workable option if you already have one of these laying around. Also I think the simple flat brushed treatment of this bracelet looks much better than the polished highlights on the original bracelet.


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

physmatics said:


> Love how the light plays in direct sunlight. Notice the shadow from the bezel on the dial.
> Very happy with the timekeeping too. Mine hasn't lost or gained a single second in a week.
> View attachment 16747831


Was this H link off your Sinn? Looks great!


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

wjrmonkey said:


> I recently ordered the STBQ003 (005) it's a JDM solar tuna with 38.5mm. Pretty happy. Appreciate the smaller footprint on wrist although it is advertised for women. Picture does not do it justice BTW.
> View attachment 16755910


what is your wrist size?


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

JodyDavis said:


> That looks very sharp! How well do the endlinks fit? Did you have to bend them to get them to fit?


Thank you. I bent the tabs on the back of the end links just slightly to open it up. It wasn’t much and I would say this is a very good fit considering it was designed for the Speedmaster. I’m pretty picky about the way a bracelet fits.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

incoming...


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Having some fun with the Forstner Komfit wide on the SNE571 today. For some reason this one just feels right on the mesh Komfit. It also has the benefit of weighing 80 grams total with the benefits of steel (not as hot as rubber and more durable than nylon). Let me know what you think. The brown dial is very muted indoors and pops nicely in the sun.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Xerxes300 said:


> incoming...


I think these are 42mm, correct? I wish they did the 38.5 in Pepsi. I’m a huge fan of Pepsi divers.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Classic70 said:


> I think these are 42mm, correct? I wish they did the 38.5 in Pepsi. I’m a huge fan of Pepsi divers.


correct, can't be worse than my 52mm L2L Certina DS Action Diver (this sucker weighs in at 194 grams with a bracelet)

what i'm thinking, is that because it's the same end link structure as the 38mm diver, i can also use the presidential from uncleseiko.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

and now trying it on the Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice from the Speedmaster.


----------



## Orwig (Oct 11, 2021)

Classic70 said:


> View attachment 16763020
> 
> View attachment 16763022
> 
> ...


The 571 looks great there. How do you find it compares to the 573?


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Anyone tried 3rd party rubber straps? Looking for one for my green.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Orwig said:


> The 571 looks great there. How do you find it compares to the 573?


Thanks. Both are great in their own right. For me the 571 just added enough warmth and depth to be a little more interesting. I have always loved the look of a warm tropical faded dial and this gives me just a hint of that experience. It’s also more muted in most lighting which was a nice surprise. I think it ends up looking more premium but the 573 is the most classic and more of a strap monster if someone likes to try Natos and rubber.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Xerxes300 said:


> incoming...


This thread is for the 38.5mm sized solar Divers as clearly indicated in the title , NOT the new 43mm versions….


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

^ I completely missed the release of these ones last month so I didn't mind learning about the SNE591 here, as long as it doesn't end up hijacking the thread. Once those get a larger release, I'm sure it will have it's own thread. That new one does have a nice case shape (a lot like the SBDN019) and if I didn't have the SNE575, this new release might scratch the mid-size quartz SKX itch that a lot of us seem to have.



Ryan1881 said:


> Anyone tried 3rd party rubber straps? Looking for one for my green.


I tried the Bonetto Cinturini rubber deployant and posted a .gif on page 22 if that helps. Swapped it back to the bracelet as I thought the bracelet worked well on this watch, but thought it worked pretty well on the rubber too.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Ryan1881 said:


> Anyone tried 3rd party rubber straps? Looking for one for my green.


I would suggest this if you want a retro tapered rubber that is top quality:Bonetto Cinturini 295 Black Rubber Watch Strap

Otherwise a tropic style or Uncle Seiko waffle strap would be nice.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

Ryan1881 said:


> Anyone tried 3rd party rubber straps? Looking for one for my green.


I tried many 3rd party rubbers. I tried all the curved end 20mm I could lay hands on. They look good but unfortunately didn’t work for me as the 2nd keeper digs into the side of my wrist and cause pain. I’m now wondering if I should try US Waffle for SKX013..

Here’s one that I tried.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I started a thread linked below on the larger 43mm Seiko Solar Divers if anyone is interested….









***** Official NEW 2022 43mm Seiko Solar Diver Thread...


Thought I’d start a thread on the new 42.8mm Seiko SNE5XX solar divers as people keep posting on the thread about the smaller 38.5mm Seiko SNE5XX solar divers. I realize they have an overall similar look, however, the size is substantially different. So far as far as I’m aware there are 3...




www.watchuseek.com





I feel it will be too confusing to people looking at these threads if we cross post about both variants due to their similar appearance but very different size.


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

In case you were wondering.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ryan1881 said:


> Anyone tried 3rd party rubber straps? Looking for one for my green.


I've briefly tried one of these ali curved-end rubber straps, a navy blue one on my 575, and the fit is great (no gap):
















3.99US $ 38% OFF|18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Curved End Silicone Watch Band Soft Rubber Sport Diving Wrist Strap Bracelet Accessories For Omega Seiko - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## physmatics (6 mo ago)

Disco240 said:


> Was this H link off your Sinn? Looks great!


Yes, it was. Thank you


----------



## physmatics (6 mo ago)

Disco240 said:


> In case you were wondering.
> View attachment 16774467


That's very interesting. Can you give us a couple more angles for comparison?


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Anyone ever see one of these bracelets go to for sale? I'd be curious for my SNE573.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Disco240 said:


> In case you were wondering.
> View attachment 16774467


Love that 58! My fav piece in the collection. Now having the same case as the Ranger. Does that justify having both


----------



## oooseikooo (6 mo ago)

Is it just me, or is the stock rubber strap on SNE573 not very good? The tip of the strap keeps coming off the stainless steel keeper. I’m wondering if the rubber keeper on something like Uncle Seiko GL831 would have less of that problem. For reference, I have a small wrist and use the 3rd/4th hole on the stock strap.


----------



## Orwig (Oct 11, 2021)

tenderfoot said:


> I tried many 3rd party rubbers. I tried all the curved end 20mm I could lay hands on. They look good but unfortunately didn’t work for me as the 2nd keeper digs into the side of my wrist and cause pain. I’m now wondering if I should try US Waffle for SKX013..
> 
> Here’s one that I tried.
> 
> View attachment 16764577


I've tried the US skx013 rubber and it looks off for me due to the height differences in the case. Might be something where you could shave/sand some of the rubber off to get the look.


----------



## ErikjePerikje (11 mo ago)

I tried a Presage bracelet, it fits, no wobbling, no gaps, a bit lower than the lugs, thats all.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Fresh off the boat (or UPS truck)... it's not that much larger than the 38mm, the presidential's male link is a bit too thin to fit the end links but you can't tell, i'll try the 38mm end links later on tonight. overall, i'm super happy with the case size, colors, bezel aligns. Uncle Seiko, if you're reading this, we desperately need end links on your bracelet that fits these models. the 38 and 42 are really much better and i'll bet they'll be more popular than the mechanicals.

*update* I think the sapphire on the 42 sticks out a bit over the bezel, and the lume is even brighter than the 38... i barely walked by an open window and it started glowing.


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_Thanks for the comparison pics, I like the 42mm size and the bigger lume indices. Looks more balanced to my eye and as you stated not much bigger vs the 38mm version_


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I still prefer the more compact 38.5mm. Still has enough wrist presence with the thick lugs. Looks like the case shape and overall profile between the models is virtually the same though. So probably comes down to preference mostly.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

Orwig said:


> I've tried the US skx013 rubber and it looks off for me due to the height differences in the case. Might be something where you could shave/sand some of the rubber off to get the look.


Thanks! Would you happen to have pictures of that attempt?


----------



## Rallyemenz (10 mo ago)

oooseikooo said:


> Is it just me, or is the stock rubber strap on SNE573 not very good? The tip of the strap keeps coming off the stainless steel keeper. I’m wondering if the rubber keeper on something like Uncle Seiko GL831 would have less of that problem. For reference, I have a small wrist and use the 3rd/4th hole on the stock strap.


The problem is the steel keeper. I have a similar one on my King Turtle, and the strap keeps coming out. No way around it except getting another strap.


----------



## schumway (Oct 7, 2020)

Rallyemenz said:


> The problem is the steel keeper. I have a similar one on my King Turtle, and the strap keeps coming out. No way around it except getting another strap.


Why not try another keeper?


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Rallyemenz said:


> The problem is the steel keeper. I have a similar one on my King Turtle, and the strap keeps coming out. No way around it except getting another strap.











Keepers for Rubber Straps (19/20/22mm)


Uncle's notes Sometimes customers like a little extra to hold down the end of the strap. If that is you, you are in the right place. I have these available in my three most popular straps-- Tropic, Waffle, and GL-831. Grab one while they last. What's included One keeper of your choice (or two if...




www.uncleseiko.com













Replacement Keeper for Rubber Dive Watch Strap


Replacement keeper set for rubber dive watch straps. These keepers are made from polyurethane and will fit our 20mm and 22mm NDL diver's watch straps, and other straps that have a buckle width of 20mm. This is a pack of 2 keepers, their internal width is 20mm. Each keeper external size = 22mm x...




www.watchgecko.com


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi guys,

Leaving this for whoever wants a clearer picture

Certina DS Action Diver (ceramic)
Crown 7mm
Lug to lug 51mm
3-9 48mm including crown
12-6 43mm 
Lugs 21mm
Width 13mm
Weight 194 grams on original bracelet

Seiko Solar Diver SBDJ053
Crown 6.5mm
Lug to lug 49mm
3-9 46mm including crown
12-6 42mm
Lugs 20mm
Width 11.5mm
Weight 124 grams on uncle seikos presidential

Seiko Solar Diver SBDN069
Crown 6mm
Lug to lug 46mm
3-9 42mm including crown
12-6 38mm
Lugs 20mm
Width 11mm
Weight 107 grams on uncle seikos presidential


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## itsdpsonn (Mar 31, 2018)

Disco240 said:


> Anyone running the Uncle Seiko GL831?
> View attachment 16642132


The US straps look great!


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

I didn’t dare go for the US Z199 for concern that the end links made for SKX013 won’t fit. So I got my US Holzer. It’s comfy and I like it, but slight disappointment in that the largest links are actually 19mm. Not 20mm. Might seem like a small difference but it does have an overall visual effect in that the bracelet doesn’t “flow” from the case so well. Can tell there’s a small kink from the end link to the first set of links. Close-up pic makes it more obvious.


----------



## SailorConnor (Nov 10, 2021)

Xerxes300 said:


> Uncle Seiko, if you're reading this, we desperately need end links on your bracelet that fits these models. the 38 and 42 are really much better and i'll bet they'll be more popular than the mechanicals.


The first company that brings out some decent end links for these models is going to make a killing.


----------



## Strange Young Man (Oct 20, 2012)

tenderfoot said:


> I didn’t dare go for the US Z199 for concern that the end links made for SKX013 won’t fit. So I got my US Holzer. It’s comfy and I like it, but slight disappointment in that the largest links are actually 19mm. Not 20mm. Might seem like a small difference but it does have an overall visual effect in that the bracelet doesn’t “flow” from the case so well. Can tell there’s a small kink from the end link to the first set of links. Close-up pic makes it more obvious.
> 
> View attachment 16788743
> 
> ...


Not perfect, but I think it's one of the nicer options for this watch. Was any bending or manipulation of the end link required, or did it fit straight away?


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

Strange Young Man said:


> Not perfect, but I think it's one of the nicer options for this watch. Was any bending or manipulation of the end link required, or did it fit straight away?


I did a little bending on the 12 end and here’s what it looks like:











I did NOT do any bending on the 6 o’clock side and here’s what it looks like:










So I conclude it’ll work without bending but it’ll work better with a little bending.

Honestly, I love the strap. I love the drape and the design and the lightness. I just don’t know if it goes so well with this watch.

Other than the 19mm link on a 20mm end link issue I wrote about above, I also notice the drop of the bracelet. I mean from the watch to the bracelet it’s a step rather than a smooth curve. I think it’s partly because the strap is thin, and partly because of the way the end links are designed. Typically it looks like this:










So it’s not so smooth when seen on the wrist, and it bothers me a little. But overall I think I still like it more than I don’t like it.


----------



## Orwig (Oct 11, 2021)

tenderfoot said:


> Thanks! Would you happen to have pictures of that attempt?


No but if I ever put it back on I'll get a picture.


----------



## ustinj (Feb 9, 2015)

oooseikooo said:


> Is it just me, or is the stock rubber strap on SNE573 not very good? The tip of the strap keeps coming off the stainless steel keeper. I’m wondering if the rubber keeper on something like Uncle Seiko GL831 would have less of that problem. For reference, I have a small wrist and use the 3rd/4th hole on the stock strap.


I too found the stock rubber strap wasn't great for me. Though my issue was that it didn't seem to curve to my wrist nicely, so it felt a bit uncomfortable / squeezy on the sides of my wrist. Looking for a decent bracelet now, but cloth straps will do at the time being.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

ustinj said:


> I too found the stock rubber strap wasn't great for me. Though my issue was that it didn't seem to curve to my wrist nicely, so it felt a bit uncomfortable / squeezy on the sides of my wrist. Looking for a decent bracelet now, but cloth straps will do at the time being.


My sentiments exactly.

I’d like a rubber and I find those with curved ends work because they flare out from the Liga a little so the sides of the wrist doesn’t get too squeezed. However, I found that the thick keepers dig into the side of the wrist. So now I’m looking for the deployant kind that doesn’t need keepers.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

mougino said:


> Bingo! Thanks for that 🙂 I had a spare chinese Speedmaster bracelet and the (solid) end links fit on the lugs! Bracelet does not move and looks great.
> 
> It's a real improvement on the wrist, what a relief! 😁
> 
> ...


Would you mind pointing us to where you got this bracelet?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tenderfoot said:


> Would you mind pointing us to where you got this bracelet?


That would be one of those:








20.73US $ 35% OFF|Top brand Quality 316L 20mm 22mm Silver Stainless Steel Watch Band For Omega Strap Seamaster Speedmaster Planet Ocean Watchband| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





I got mine from a Corgeut Speedy (older version) but it looks very similar.

Nicolas


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

mougino said:


> That would be one of those:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks! I noticed yours has fully articulated links but not sure those from AliExpress are also fully articulated. Will have a look at them!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tenderfoot said:


> thanks! I noticed yours has fully articulated links but not sure those from AliExpress are also fully articulated. Will have a look at them!


You are right, the bracelet on my SNE575 may in fact come from a Phylida, sorry for the confusion








27.1US $ |NEW Bracelet for Phylida Moonwatch (Female Endlink)|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

I am still hopefully that we will see a jubilee for these in the future but in the meantime I’d say the uncle Seiko Holzer for the Speedmaster is the closest style that brings vintage charm and comfort to a decidedly vintage looking watch.


----------



## ilyfrankh (6 mo ago)

Picked this watch up recently for a great price. Absolutely love how thin it is!

Agree with the discussion here about an aftermarket bracelet. With my 6.3" wrist I get a hotspot + pinching from where the extension is. Maybe I just need to replace the clasp. 

Wearing it on a NATO currently:


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

*My Prospex SBDN071, she immigrated from Japan... known by some as a SNE571P1 Solar Diver. 

So far, it's a great love affair. She's just so easy, always ready for me whenever I want her, she keeps superb time with me, too. Not fussy. Low-maintenance! Not a big drain on my wallet. What more could a guy ask for? 

I even like her bracelet (though it may not meet high standards for some), but for a few days lately, she's wearing leather, just for me! WooHoo! Sexy thang, she is!








*


----------



## ustinj (Feb 9, 2015)

Have been considering trying another strap... possibly not a NATO, as a NATO adds a good 3-4mm of height to wearing. I almost forgot these solar quartz movements were super slim after using this strap for a bit.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey solar diver fans - I will be listing the Uncle Seiko Holzer bracelet seen in my photo here. I could also be convinced to sell the beads of rice. I have a surplus of bracelets and need to move some. This US Holzer is near new and was only worn 2-3 times. Please PM me if you have any interest.


----------



## ErikjePerikje (11 mo ago)

SailorConnor said:


> The first company that brings out some decent end links for these models is going to make a killing.


@Strapcode is not that company they told me :-(


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)




----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

I've had my 573 on an elastic paratrooper strap for a bit then a bond NATO for a few days.

Put it back on the black Barton elite and it's just right. Still like seeing people ITT flirt with other bracelets though.


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

Picked up a lightly used 573 last week. Very nice watch, but it's going to take some getting used to the size. Even if it is more appropriate for my small wrist than the larger watches I'm used to.










I don't like the stock strap, tried an Uncle Seiko GL831, didn't sit right on my wrist, either. Works OK on a 3-ring Zulu for now. 

Uncle Seiko, please make a Z199 to fit!


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

Khaki 38 bracelet works. Would not recommend as the end links have a different shape.


----------



## touchs (Jul 7, 2012)

@Classic70 Hey, can you pm me I'm interested about your bracelet listing but currently having some problem sending a direct message or replying in the post. Thanks!


----------



## Hanwen (Apr 22, 2012)

Been lurking in the forums in the past few years and not really active in watch collecting because I had to invest all my funds in photography, but SNE573 is the watch that made me come back to post again! Very impressed with the fit and finish, this could be the GADA watch for me. The last time a watch felt this good on the wrist for me was either the GS 9F quartz or Sinn 556i, but that GS finishing was a little too nice and too flawless to be a weekend watch and the Sinn felt a bit too much like a tool watch. Initially I had it on a single pass elastic nato, it looked great and it was comfortable but I didn't like the fact it made the watch wear a little thicker, it's such a thin watch so it's not really a deal breaker, but I like to rinse the watch every now and then and the natos take time to dry. Next I tried the SKX013 jubilee bracelet, as several other posters mentioned, the end links have to be bent quite a bit, I got it to fit but I didn't like the look. This watch has fat lugs which I don't mind, but that bracelet makes the lugs seem even wider and it just looks awkward IMO. I finally put it on Barton elite rubber, it looks good and it feels comfortable, so far I think this is the best combination, at least in the summer time. Anyway, just my 2 cents... Let's keep this thread going! This watch wears like a dream on my 6.5 inch wrist. I like it so much I am thinking of buying the SNE569 too...


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Anyone know where I could get spare collars for the bracelet?


----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)

Are the pips on the bezel of this line, usually well aligned with 12 o'clock marker on the dial? Or like many Seiko, misalignment is common?


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Xaltotun said:


> Are the pips on the bezel of this line, usually well aligned with 12 o'clock marker on the dial? Or like many Seiko, misalignment is common?


Mine is bang-on, but I wouldn't expect sudden QC miracles with one of the cheapest watches in the Prospex line.


----------



## Sweatpants (6 mo ago)

Xaltotun said:


> Are the pips on the bezel of this line, usually well aligned with 12 o'clock marker on the dial? Or like many Seiko, misalignment is common?


I heard that the larger 43mm version has better QC when it comes to bezel alignment.

Has anyone figured out what the bezel insert material is? Some say it's plastic, while others say painted steel.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Has anyone tried the uncle Seiko 1171 President on these? I’d be really curious to see how that looks.


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)




----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Classic70 said:


> Has anyone tried the uncle Seiko 1171 President on these? I’d be really curious to see how that looks.


I bought one and did a silly wrist roll on page 17 if you go back a lot of pages 

TBH, not a fan. It is plenty comfortable but the curved president links seemed to clash with the flat sheet metal endlink. Sure, the endlink has the fake reveal lines ... on wrist, it just felt like a big wide expanse of plain metal. This would bug me on any watch though (and I see the same effect when it's on Speedies). So maybe it doesn't bug you in the same way. I put it back on the stock bracelet shortly after and it just works better with all the other small chamfers in the watch.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Robbie_roy said:


> I bought one and did a silly wrist roll on page 17 if you go back a lot of pages
> 
> TBH, not a fan. It is plenty comfortable but the curved president links seemed to clash with the flat sheet metal endlink. Sure, the endlink has the fake reveal lines ... on wrist, it just felt like a big wide expanse of plain metal. This would bug me on any watch though (and I see the same effect when it's on Speedies). So maybe it doesn't bug you in the same way. I put it back on the stock bracelet shortly after and it just works better with all the other small chamfers in the watch.
> View attachment 16839278
> ...


I am super thankful you posted this. It appears to have a similar problem as the Mexican Holzer where the first link is also less than 20mm and the very flat profile of the end link aren’t as cohesive. I just think it needs a classic oyster or jubilee to suit the vintage vibe. I have an OEM bracelet on the way so hopefully it looks the part. Let me know if you ever want to part with the 1171. I may still give it a whirl.

I’d say if you like beads of rice the US actually has a nice balanced look on this watch.


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Classic70 said:


> I am super thankful you posted this. It appears to have a similar problem as the Mexican Holzer where the first link is also less than 20mm and the very flat profile of the end link aren’t as cohesive. I just think it needs a classic oyster or jubilee to suit the vintage vibe. I have an OEM bracelet on the way so hopefully it looks the part. Let me know if you ever want to part with the 1171. I may still give it a whirl.
> 
> I’d say if you like beads of rice the US actually has a nice balanced look on this watch.


You got it, glad it helped! That is a good summary I think, some of those bracelets might be suited great to a Speedmaster but not as much this one. I could definitely see the Beads of Rice working well here ... also the Holzer too, if only its endlink were as nicely three-dimensional as the actual links. I might need to Photoshop that just to see!
I hope the OEM bracelet works well with your watch (my biggest complaint was the diver's extension and it was easy to swap out a nearly identical Seiko one without it) and for sure will hit you up if I don't find a good use for the US 1171.


----------



## Jeannot182 (Sep 17, 2021)

I Have the US 1171 and it feets the same way as the picture of Robbie Roy. But it's ok for me. I think you guys are too perfectionist. My only concern is that it is not possible to put the original Seiko fat springbars. Anyway, this bracelet is so much better that the Seiko one.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Jeannot182 said:


> I Have the US 1171 and it feets the same way as the picture of Robbie Roy. But it's ok for me. I think you guys are too perfectionist. My only concern is that it is not possible to put the original Seiko fat springbars. Anyway, this bracelet is so much better that the Seiko one.


i am most certainly a perfectionist and it’s a burden when it comes to watches! I have actually been wearing mine on a Forstner Komfit which is a complete 180 but it’s really comfortable and I don’t have to obsess over end link fit.

it sounds like you need skinny fat spring bars. They are a 1.7mm body with the thick end that fits the Seiko divers well.


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

Interested to see if this US Speedmaster bracelet works for the SNE. It does have solid lugs but I’m not sure it would be an issue.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Disco240 said:


> Interested to see if this US Speedmaster bracelet works for the SNE. It does have solid lugs but I’m not sure it would be an issue.
> View attachment 16840822


the shape of a speedmaster end link will be an issue. They are much slimmer and will sit quite a bit lower than the edge of the lugs unfortunately.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

OEM does fit undeniably well and is comfortable. This should hold me over until uncle Seiko designs something.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Disco240 said:


> Interested to see if this US Speedmaster bracelet works for the SNE. It does have solid lugs but I’m not sure it would be an issue.
> View attachment 16840822


I have a Forstner 1450 (with solid end links) for the speedmaster which doesn't fit my SNE.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

Disco240 said:


> Interested to see if this US Speedmaster bracelet works for the SNE. It does have solid lugs but I’m not sure it would be an issue.
> View attachment 16840822


I was also thinking of trying but felt that the lack of taper and the bracelet thickness would feel overpowering for the SNE. If you do try, snap some pics. Come to think of it, I think someone did try an AliExpress Speedmaster bracelet similar to this one some pages back in this thread.

On a separate note, I tired a strap meant for Longines Hydroconquest. It didn’t work:


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

Robbie_roy said:


> TBH, not a fan. It is plenty comfortable but the curved president links seemed to clash with the flat sheet metal endlink. Sure, the endlink has the fake reveal lines ... on wrist, it just felt like a big wide expanse of plain metal.


I wholeheartedly agree on this. My US Holzer is very comfortable but it just doesn’t look right. It makes the whole thing look blockish and square, not in a good way. There’s no texture to it.

It’s really the end links. If only the end links looked as good as the actual bracelet.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

tenderfoot said:


> I wholeheartedly agree on this. My US Holzer is very comfortable but it just doesn’t look right. It makes the whole thing look blockish and square, not in a good way. There’s no texture to it.
> 
> It’s really the end links. If only the end links looked as good as the actual bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16842408


agreed. I already sold my Holzer at a big loss. I need to stop trying to find suitable bracelets, wear it on nato, OEM stainless or Forstner Komfit until US has a dedicated bracelet for these. I even wasted $50 on a Hadley Roma jubilee that someone on Holben’s website said works with the SNE and the end links were way to short for the lugs and the company I bought it from wouldn’t accept a return. The bracelet had a seriously POS clasp as well.

The only aftermarket I would recommend at this point is the US beads of rice. It actually works well with the proportions. I wish rhe OEM bracelet was a bit flatter and more like a regular oyster but I’ll deal with it for now.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm not quite sure why everyone wants to change the Bracelet? It's fine with a clasp change.


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

Ryan1881 said:


> I'm not quite sure why everyone wants to change the Bracelet? It's fine with a clasp change.


I'd like a bracelet for mine because it came on a rubber strap.

Anyone want to get rid of an OEM bracelet?


----------



## bigisland (May 23, 2016)

Picked mine up yesterday. Makes a great beater watch that I don’t have to worry about. Here it is on a Joseph Bonnie Tropic. I like this strap because the texture wraps around the ends and doesn’t show a seam where the texture stops.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

I finally caved and ordered mine today. I went with the SNE569 with it's gret blue bezel, and sunburst looking dial. Should be here later this week!


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

Anyone else rocking a rubber strap?


----------



## Jeannot182 (Sep 17, 2021)

On the left OEM bracelet, on the right US1171.

Honestly, there is no match for me.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Disco240 said:


> Anyone else rocking a rubber strap?


Yep. I've been playing around with my 573 on a GL831 I bought for my slim turtle and it definitely works. But most comfortable is still the Barton.


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

Jeannot182 said:


> View attachment 16846065
> View attachment 16846066
> 
> 
> ...


US looks good. Doesn’t work for you?


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Charged this baby up today on a nice walk:


----------



## Halo2018$ (Dec 6, 2018)

Robbie_roy said:


> Charged this baby up today on a nice walk:
> View attachment 16848039


This is becoming my favorite watch in a collection of 12 from Breitling to Tag Heuer and Casio. The case is a mini version of the Seiko SPB line which I love. I have my mine on the Strapcode Endmill. Here is comparison of the Seiko solar to Seiko SPB143.


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

shark mesh - picture from the web


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Disco240 said:


> shark mesh - picture from the web
> View attachment 16850009



the only problem i have with shark mesh, is that it doesn't taper... so a 20mm shark mesh is 20mm thru and thru and the clasp adds a mill or two. the watch is too dainty, that's why i think uncle seiko's US1450 is the right one. super light, tapers down to 16mm and it's more than enough for such a small watch head.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Just arrived today! Very impressed with the quality in person. I think the sapphire crystal really contributes to the quality feel.

The sizing is so perfect. I think I would pay the premium for a 6L version if Seiko were to ever make an auto with the same size and dimensions. 

Here are some pics of the watching charging in the evening sun with some G-Shocks. I threw it on a NATO to get started, but will size the bracelet eventually.


----------



## mister-jl (5 mo ago)

After checking these out for a while, I picked up a used SNE573 last week. Although I love Seiko divers and am fascinated with mechanical watches, I prefer the accuracy and nearly-zero maintenance of solar quartz watches. The SNE573 isn't my dream watch, but it'll be my daily wearer for the foreseeable future. To put my next comments in some context, my ideal Seiko watch would be a solar quartz version of the SKX173 with drilled lugs, sapphire crystal, and no day or date window.

Pros:

The V147 movement (at least for my needs for accuracy and low maintenance)
The sizing and comfort of the case (well-suited for my 6.5" wrist, much lower height than other Seiko divers)
Most of the aesthetics and styling
Sapphire crystal
Excellent lume
Bezel action seems a little nicer than my SRPE93

Cons (and nitpicks):

Seiko QC (my bezel insert is misaligned by about half a click)
The date window is tiny (especially with two-digit numbers) and I'd rather see it removed, but at least they didn't put a cyclops on the crystal
The price point seems a bit high (especially with folded end links and a stamped clasp on the bracelet versions)
Although I think the watch looks good, it looks more like a Submariner homage with a Seiko handset rather than an original Seiko diver design
The handset is a bit weird (skeletonized parts at the bottom of the hour and minute hands, polished second hand paired with brushed hour and minute hands, second hand's lume is on the "wrong end", etc.)
The grooves in the bezel insert look a bit odd to me compared to a flat one
Although I like the sizing of the case, the lugs look a couple of millimeters longer than they should be


Despite the cons and nitpicks, I still thoroughly enjoy this watch. If anyone has an OEM bracelet for this that they're willing to part with, please let me know. I'm not a big fan of rubber straps, so it's on a NATO for now.


----------



## Halo2018$ (Dec 6, 2018)

mister-jl said:


> After checking these out for a while, I picked up a used SNE573 last week. Although I love Seiko divers and am fascinated with mechanical watches, I prefer the accuracy and nearly-zero maintenance of solar quartz watches. The SNE573 isn't my dream watch, but it'll be my daily wearer for the foreseeable future. To put my next comments in some context, my ideal Seiko watch would be a solar quartz version of the SKX173 with drilled lugs, sapphire crystal, and no day or date window.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


I have mine on a Strapcode endmill and feels great.


----------



## physmatics (6 mo ago)

physmatics said:


> Very happy with the timekeeping too. Mine hasn't lost or gained a single second in a week.


Update. After 8 weeks, mine is only 7 seconds ahead. Very happy. I've seen a couple other people in this thread reporting great accuracy on theirs too.

Also, to whoever was asking how I got the Sinn bracelet on, well, if it makes you feel any better, I can't take it off lol. I bought a tropic strap I wanted to try on, but after two solid 30min attempts, the bracelet won't give. At least it looks great, I just wish it was lighter.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

mister-jl said:


> After checking these out for a while, I picked up a used SNE573 last week. Although I love Seiko divers and am fascinated with mechanical watches, I prefer the accuracy and nearly-zero maintenance of solar quartz watches. The SNE573 isn't my dream watch, but it'll be my daily wearer for the foreseeable future. To put my next comments in some context, my ideal Seiko watch would be a solar quartz version of the SKX173 with drilled lugs, sapphire crystal, and no day or date window.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


I think it's funny that you listed hollow end-links as a con when your 573 doesn't even have any! Glad you're enjoying it though.

I've had mine for going on a year now and it actually reignited a passion for Seiko divers. Not sure I'd be wearing a slim turtle at the moment if not for the lower-budget charm of these solar models.


----------



## mister-jl (5 mo ago)

chesterworks said:


> I think it's funny that you listed hollow end-links as a con when your 573 doesn't even have any! Glad you're enjoying it though.


True, but I suppose it was more of a con about this watch series in general. If I could find the OEM bracelet for this series, my SNE573 would be on it right now (I did the same thing with my SRPE93). Folded/hollow end links aren't the end of the world, but they're disappointing at a certain price point. It's especially disappointing to see list prices for the OEM bracelet at over $100 with the state of their end links. But I suppose it's easier to justify the price if I wear it every day and own it for years to come.


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

Mesh strap makes a nice addition to the collection


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Xerxes300 said:


> the only problem i have with shark mesh, is that it doesn't taper... so a 20mm shark mesh is 20mm thru and thru and the clasp adds a mill or two. the watch is too dainty, that's why i think uncle seiko's US1450 is the right one. super light, tapers down to 16mm and it's more than enough for such a small watch head.


Strap code sells a shark mesh that tapers from 20mm to 16mm at the clasp. I had one for my 62MAS and it was very nice.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Any Canucks know when or if The Bay will ever get the SNE583 (green)? My understanding was that The Bay had exclusive rights to the SNE585 (blue) and SNE583 (green) in Canada. The Bay had the blue months ago (I bought one back in May), but I’ve never seen the green version on the website.


----------



## Berner (4 mo ago)

Can someone help please!! I am new here.

Has anyone found a Jubilee bracelet to fit your Seiko SNE569P1? I have this watch and want to buy one but not sure if there is a compatible one on the market.

Also, do you know if the lugs on the SNE569P1 match any of the other Seiko's on the market?


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> Any Canucks know when or if The Bay will ever get the SNE583 (green)? My understanding was that The Bay had exclusive rights to the SNE585 (blue) and SNE583 (green) in Canada. The Bay had the blue months ago (I bought one back in May), but I’ve never seen the green version on the website.


Yea same. I bought the blue one back in May on sale and sitting in the box. I've never actually worn it and wanted the green instead also. Oh well...


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Really enjoying this one











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phorty (Feb 13, 2018)

Does anyone else wish the minute hand was just a touch longer?


----------



## Berner (4 mo ago)

Halo2018$ said:


> This is becoming my favorite watch in a collection of 12 from Breitling to Tag Heuer and Casio. The case is a mini version of the Seiko SPB line which I love. I have my mine on the Strapcode Endmill. Here is comparison of the Seiko solar to Seiko SPB143.
> View attachment 16849148
> 
> View attachment 16849145
> ...



Is the strap the 20mm one?


----------



## Halo2018$ (Dec 6, 2018)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Yea same. I bought the blue one back in May on sale and sitting in the box. I've never actually worn it and wanted the green instead also. Oh well...


I apologize if I’m not understanding what you’re looking for but just checked wBay and there is at least one green.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Yea same. I bought the blue one back in May on sale and sitting in the box. I've never actually worn it and wanted the green instead also. Oh well...


I already have the SNE585 I bought in May from The Bay and I bought an SNE573 off eBay in June. I was hoping to get an SNE585 from The Bay as well, but now I’m wondering if Canada is actually getting these?



Halo2018$ said:


> I apologize if I’m not understanding what you’re looking for but just checked wBay and there is at least one green.


In Canada a department store called “The Bay” has exclusive rights to some Seiko models. The Bay is sort of like Macy’s or SEARS from the USA (we used to have SEARS as well but they went bankrupt here too).

The Bay had exclusive rights to the Seiko 5 5KX models in Canada for the first year when they were launched. I heard a rumour (posted earlier in this thread I believe) that “The Bay” in Canada was supposed to have exclusive rights to sell the Seiko SNE583 (green) and SNE585 (blue). I haven’t seen an SNE583 or SNE585 in any other Seiko dealers. The Bay has never had the green model listed for sale.

Unfortunately Seiko distributes models differently in each country they market their watches. Just because the USA gets it doesn’t mean we do in Canada. For example we never got the SNE573 (black) in Canada, so I had to order one from a US dealer.

But yes, I know they’ve been available for several months in the USA and internationally. The Bay regularly sells their Seikos for 25% off (plus other available discounts) and then you get the full 3 year warranty in Canada. If I import one from the US it will cost more, I’ll pay customs and duties importing the watch($30-$40 CAD) and only have a 1 year International warranty (if it’s even from an authorized Seiko dealer). I’m still holding out hope that The Bay will get the SNE583 so I can buy it locally instead of having to buy one online sight unseen and import it to Canada.


----------



## Halo2018$ (Dec 6, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> I already have the SNE585 I bought in May from The Bay and I bought an SNE573 off eBay in June. I was hoping to get an SNE585 from The Bay as well, but now I’m wondering if Canada is actually getting these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Thank you for the explanation. I’ve heard many people refer to eBay as The Bay. At least that’s what I thought  I learned something new. Thank you!
Fred


----------



## Berner (4 mo ago)

Hey All, where do you guys get your replacement straps from? And do you get them in 20mm for the SNE569P1?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

My strap adventures…


















These two 20mm straps were from AliExpress and meant for Omega Seamaster. I was hoping they’d fit but they end up coming down from the watch at a 90 degree angle so pinch the wrist quite hard. So no-go. Sadly.

This next one also from AliExpress is a 20mm oyster with hollow end links that tapers to 16mm at buckle. It fits and I like it.


























I also ordered another oyster with solid end links but unfortunately the end links were too short and don’t fit.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

Berner said:


> Hey All, where do you guys get your replacement straps from? And do you get them in 20mm for the SNE569P1?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes they all have to be 20mm for starters since that’s the lug width of this watch, but not all 20mm fit well. Look at page 17 for example. You can try from eBay, Amazon, AliExpress, Uncle Seiko or anywhere else.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

Berner said:


> Can someone help please!! I am new here.
> 
> Has anyone found a Jubilee bracelet to fit your Seiko SNE569P1? I have this watch and want to buy one but not sure if there is a compatible one on the market.
> 
> Also, do you know if the lugs on the SNE569P1 match any of the other Seiko's on the market?


Generic Jubilees from places like AliExpress would fit with some bending but not perfectly. So depending on your tolerance of imperfections it might or might not be suitable. Earlier in this thread there were some posts of Jubilees on this watch.

I’ll show my attempt again here:


----------



## Halo2018$ (Dec 6, 2018)

Berner said:


> Hey All, where do you guys get your replacement straps from? And do you get them in 20mm for the SNE569P1?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


If your ok with no end links I love my Strapcode Endmill. Looks and feels great.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

My beautiful brown/taupe SNE571 is now listed in the sale section if anyone is interested. These are rarely for sale in the US. It’s a stunner and I’ll probably regret selling if it does sell.


----------



## mister-jl (5 mo ago)

Finally got my hands on an OEM bracelet for my SNE573. Fits like a glove and it's very comfortable, just like my experience with the OEM bracelet for the SRPE93. The pin and collar links aren't too bad to work with once you figure out the feel of them (I have zero watchmaking experience, only strap changes).

The folded/hollow end links only bother me because I know solid end links exist and they should absolutely be a feature at this price point. Perhaps my favorite feature of the Seiko OEM bracelet (as of that on the SRPE93's OEM bracelet) is how well the clasp and links fit together. By that, I mean there's not much of a gap, so it stays fairly low profile. On Strapcode/Miltat bracelets (especially with their ratcheting extension clasp) there's a rather large gap. It's somewhat ridiculous on their slim oyster bracelets (very slim links paired with a very thick clasp).

Don't be afraid to try the OEM bracelet if you can find one. Aftermarket beads of rice and other bracelets are prettier, but the OEM is excellent for fit and comfort. I just wish it was cheaper, easier to find (and came with solid end links).


----------



## Berner (4 mo ago)

tenderfoot said:


> Yes they all have to be 20mm for starters since that’s the lug width of this watch, but not all 20mm fit well. Look at page 17 for example. You can try from eBay, Amazon, AliExpress, Uncle Seiko or anywhere else.



Thank you, I've ordered one off eBay for now to see if I like the look. If I do I'll probably go for something a little bit more and get something off Uncle Seiko.


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

My garden of solars charging in the cloud scattered sunlight.

Enjoying the Seiko Solar on Uncle Seiko rubber waffle and GL831.


----------



## scvgood2go (4 mo ago)

Is the SNE569 the most sought out from this lineup? I feel like I constantly see the other model numbers on sale for cheap, but the 569 is always near retail price.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

scvgood2go said:


> Is the SNE569 the most sought out from this lineup? I feel like I constantly see the other model numbers on sale for cheap, but the 569 is always near retail price.


well, i hope you burn in hell for selling for over $375 and you have to have some sense smacked if you're buying used, since Seiya-san has them for ~$350 and the larger one for ~$360 and Sakura has them for ~$315 and the larger one for ~$325. 

used should be about $250 for either one.


----------



## scvgood2go (4 mo ago)

Xerxes300 said:


> well, i hope you burn in hell for selling for over $375 and you have to have some sense smacked if you're buying used, since Seiya-san has them for ~$350 and the larger one for ~$360 and Sakura has them for ~$315 and the larger one for ~$325.
> 
> used should be about $250 for either one.


Ty! Recently got interested in solar divers and it's just that I constantly check on other sites and they either don't get sold compared to others in the lineup, or when they do, it's always much more expensive.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Classic70 said:


> Strap code sells a shark mesh that tapers from 20mm to 16mm at the clasp. I had one for my 62MAS and it was very nice.


hey, just wanted to thank you! i thought they were all non-tapered... I ordered one for my new citizen and love it.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Xerxes300 said:


> well, i hope you burn in hell for selling for over $375 and you have to have some sense smacked if you're buying used, since Seiya-san has them for ~$350 and the larger one for ~$360 and Sakura has them for ~$315 and the larger one for ~$325.
> 
> used should be about $250 for either one.


Savage….I like it.

The SNE569 has been around for a while now and discounts are easy to find in Canada for sure. I’ve seen no evidence they sell more than any of the other sister models.


----------



## scvgood2go (4 mo ago)

mi6_ said:


> Savage….I like it.
> 
> The SNE569 has been around for a while now and discounts are easy to find in Canada for sure. I’ve seen no evidence they sell more than any of the other sister models.


What storefront are you using where they're not being sold for more? I'm looking to get the SNE569 yet on ebay, the cheapest listing is $380, while the cheapest listing for SNE573 is $300. I'm new to buying watches so wouldn't mind recommendations on sites to use.


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Xerxes300 said:


> hey, just wanted to thank you! i thought they were all non-tapered... I ordered one for my new citizen and love it.
> 
> View attachment 16886010


You are very welcome. It looks fantastic on that citizen. Which model is that?

The tapered mesh is nice and comfortable.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Classic70 said:


> You are very welcome. It looks fantastic on that citizen. Which model is that?
> 
> The tapered mesh is nice and comfortable.


thanks!

it's a brand new release (NB6021-17E). full titanium, using the new 9051 movement.










MECHANICAL DIVER 200m | MARINE | PROMASTER - Brand Site [CITIZEN]


The new barnacle model, long awaited by CITIZEN fans, is a mechanical diver that drives the spirit of adventure.




www.citizenwatch-global.com


----------



## phahn77 (Aug 20, 2012)

I know some people have had luck getting the jubilee for the SKX013 to fit the SNE573.

Has anyone tried the Z199 from UncleStraps (né Seiko) with the hollow end link? Would this combination work?
Z199 Bracelet (Seiko SKX013)


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

scvgood2go said:


> What storefront are you using where they're not being sold for more? I'm looking to get the SNE569 yet on ebay, the cheapest listing is $380, while the cheapest listing for SNE573 is $300. I'm new to buying watches so wouldn't mind recommendations on sites to use.
> View attachment 16886450


SNE573 has a cheaper MSRP because it’s the only variant that comes on the rubber strap. The bracelet versions all cost more. In the USA SNE573 retails for an MSRP of $475. The regular bracelet versions have an MSRP of $525 (SNE569, 571, 575, 583, 585 etc.). Ebay probably sells it extra cheap because there’s more inventory.

SNE569 is 20% off at most of these Canadian Dealers (we don’t get the SNE573):

Bezel House








Seiko SNE569


Case Material: Stainless steel caseMovement: V175 (solar)Crystal: Hardlex crystal Bezel: UnidirectionalWater resistance: 200mDiameter: 38.5mm



www.bezelhouse.com





Europa Watch








SEIKO PROSPEX SNE569


Shop Seiko Prospex on good price! Free shipping! Seiko SNE569 Diver's. Movement Solar Cal.V147 Power reserve 10-month once fully charged; Stainless steel 38mm case and bracelet. Rotating bezel; LumiBrite on hands indeces; Screw down crown; Water Resistance 200m diver's



europawatchco.com





Halifax Watch








Seiko Prospex - Solar Dive Watch - Black Dial with Blue Bezel


Specifications 200m / 660 ft diver's Solar Movement Caliber Number: V147 Movement Type: Solar Accuracy: ±15 seconds per month Duration: Operating for approx. 10 months (when fully charged) Exterior Case Material: Stainless steel Crystal: Sapphire crystal LumiBrite: Lumibrite on hands, indexes...




halifaxwatch.com





Kavar Jewellers








SHOP BY CATEGORY | Kavar Jewellers
 

Shop online or in store. Our wide vareity of watches and jewellery are available for in store pickup or nationwide shipping. Fine Jewellers & Custom Designers since 1985. Specializing in custom engagement rings and fine designs we strive to deliver the best quality and service.




www.kavarjewellers.ca


----------



## Classic70 (Sep 27, 2012)

Xerxes300 said:


> thanks!
> 
> it's a brand new release (NB6021-17E). full titanium, using the new 9051 movement.
> 
> ...


I saw the announcement on those awhile back. Really nice looking Seiko alternative that is probably finished and QC better.


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

Well having followed this thread right from the start I have pulled the trigger and bought a 573 from a Seiko Authorised dealer here in Australia for the equivalent of US$295. Everything lines up perfectly and the bezel action is lovely. 
It only arrived today, so I'm still getting used to the slightly smaller than usual watches that I wear (40-42mm) and the fact that the second hand ticks. This is my only non mechanical watch. But I'm digging it so far.
I tried the bracelet from my MM200 SPB077 but I can tell you that it doesn't fit, even though there was talk that it should. I've tried a few different straps, but for me, the classic tropic just rocks!


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Wearing my SNE569 today











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phahn77 (Aug 20, 2012)

I've had the Holzer bracelet from Uncle Seiko for a while and find it super comfortable. But, like someone else mentioned on here, I think the watch case looks bit out of proportion on it. I'm not sure but to me it must be the longer, straighter lugs that just make the case feel like a weird proportion relative to the face of the watch when it's on this or other bracelets I've tried. Anyway, I was reattaching it and accidentally flipped the endlink down in doing so and realized it just looks like a straight endlink in this orientation. I like the look and the negative space between the endlinkq and the face helps frame the dial better and feel less like it's sitting on a big slap of steel. Gives it a more utilitarian look as well. I ground the pointy horns of the endlink down with a file and don't notice them pushing down on my wrist anymore.


----------



## Gabriel Arce (Dec 13, 2015)

For Canadian, TheBay has this watch at CA$506
I noticed that sne569 didn't show up on search but this link works


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

Dark Navy Artem Strap.


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

Looks pretty good on a Bond nato I think


----------



## mister-jl (5 mo ago)

While looking through the V147 manual, I noticed something suspicious. The watch in the drawing below looks an awful lot like the SNE573 (or other color variant) with a day/date complication. I wonder if one exists in the flesh (as a test model or similar) or if it was simply for illustrative purposes. After getting used to the 7S26 and 4R36 over the years, part of me would rather have either day/date for functionality or none at all for a cleaner look.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I think it’s just done in the illustration so they only have to make 1 version of the manual for both the date only and day/date variants of the movements. But I agree, the day/date is a useful feature to have.

Not 100% certain but I believe the V147 is the smaller date only movement. The larger version is the V157 (date only) but also comes in V158 (day/date) version. I don’t think there is a day/date version of the smaller 3 hand solar caliber. Someone please correct me if I’m mistaken. The manual likely covers off the features of all those calibers due to their commonality.


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

That is funny how specific the drawing is. Most of my manuals, the drawn watch is really generic and never an actual model (though sometimes they look cool even in that right). 

Count me against a day-date because I think the usual white color of those blends in with the hands too much, hurting legibility. Though I'd really be down with a no-date version


----------



## mister-jl (5 mo ago)

Robbie_roy said:


> That is funny how specific the drawing is. Most of my manuals, the drawn watch is really generic and never an actual model (though sometimes they look cool even in that right).
> 
> Count me against a day-date because I think the usual white color of those blends in with the hands too much, hurting legibility. Though I'd really be down with a no-date version
> View attachment 16890938


Agreed, that mockup looks so much cleaner. The date on this model range is quite small, especially on the 2X and 3X dates. Still useful, just less legible than a larger watch like the turtle.


----------



## magic man (Sep 29, 2018)

On a grey R.A.F. aircrew zulu


----------



## ThePilgrim (Oct 13, 2021)

Anybody has tried a "Super Engineer Type II" or a Oyster style bracelet from Strapcode with straight ends? I've been digging around though the pages of this thread and didn't see any. I did see the Endmill bracelet though.


----------



## Halo2018$ (Dec 6, 2018)

ThePilgrim said:


> Anybody has tried a "Super Engineer Type II" or a Oyster style bracelet from Strapcode with straight ends? I've been digging around though the pages of this thread and didn't see any. I did see the Endmill bracelet though.


You may have seen mine on the Endmill. For me it’s perfect. The weight, comfort and style all works for me. I did have the watch on the Strapcode oyster and it was pretty good but I like the Endmill look better. I thought about the engineer but I know it would be too heavy.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## mister-jl (5 mo ago)

How's everyone's accuracy rates so far? I've had mine for 3 weeks. It gained 1 second in the first 2 or 3 days, then it's been dead even ever since. I wear it about 23 to 23.5 hours per day.


----------



## ThePilgrim (Oct 13, 2021)

Managed to fit my old stock Jubilee from the SKX013! Takes a little bit of fiddling around and reshaping the little tabs on the end links. Got one side that sits flush with the case, and the other one is ALMOST perfect. I just need to bend it a little more.


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)

mister-jl said:


> How's everyone's accuracy rates so far? I've had mine for 3 weeks. It gained 1 second in the first 2 or 3 days, then it's been dead even ever since. I wear it about 23 to 23.5 hours per day.


That’s really good. Mine is running at a rate about +3 seconds per month


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

ThePilgrim said:


> View attachment 16896261
> 
> 
> Managed to fit my old stock Jubilee from the SKX013! Takes a little bit of fiddling around and reshaping the little tabs on the end links. Got one side that sits flush with the case, and the other one is ALMOST perfect. I just need to bend it a little more.


The combo with the Jubilee looks best out of all the pairings in this thread, strap or bracelet. It just looks ‘right.’

So, the Strapcode or Uncle Seiko Jubilee will fit also?


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

ThePilgrim said:


> View attachment 16896261
> 
> 
> Managed to fit my old stock Jubilee from the SKX013! Takes a little bit of fiddling around and reshaping the little tabs on the end links. Got one side that sits flush with the case, and the other one is ALMOST perfect. I just need to bend it a little more.


This gives hope that the Uncle Seiko Z199 will fit! If anyone tries the US Z199, pls post pics!


----------



## ThePilgrim (Oct 13, 2021)

steinercat said:


> The combo with the Jubilee looks best out of all the pairings in this thread, strap or bracelet. It just looks ‘right.’
> 
> So, the Strapcode or Uncle Seiko Jubilee will fit also?


I can't say for sure! I don't want to give you the green light and regret a purchase down the road. I happened to have my old SKX 013 stock jubilee in a drawer, gave it a try, bend it a few times with pliers, and it does the trick for me!


----------



## ThePilgrim (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

The jubilee looks like it works great on this line! 

Well, I couldn't resist ... this is the first watch I've had multiple colors of. Down the rabbit hole of Seiko insanity . Found the "Night Vision" SNE587 for a good deal on eBay and fortunately, everything lines up great. I just forgot how awful the bracelet pins are. Will upload a lume comparison video later if anyone's curious how the green lume on this compares to the white.

Some random notes:

Bezel is noticeable harder to turn than my 575, but with less audible click. I'm sure this is not a factor of this model in particular, just that there is some variance between bezel feel of all of our SNEs. 
I started out with blackout watches and now don't have any in rotation, so this is a fun toy. I like the rough textured dial a lot but just with it were a touch darker (full black vs the dark charcoal it is).
Since the case has no polished areas besides the little teeth in the bezel, it's interesting how much sharper/crisper it feels than the normal line (and not in a bad way).
The PVD seems a little patchy/greasy in some areas -- very top of the endlink and lugs (2nd photo). Not something that bothers me much at least. 
And maybe the big deal -- the seafoam green Night Vision lume seems just as strong as the stock white in my quick test! 15-min video here if you are curious:


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

A photo I snapped yesterday. I really love this watch. It is sized right for me and does about everything I need. Solar quartz is pretty cool!

I have been wearing it on an Uncle Seiko rubber, which has been my favorite for it. I don't know if I am letting the cat out of the bag or if it will happen, but Uncle Seiko said he's hoping to have a bracelet in a couple months.

Since others have mentioned good time-keeping I have added my tracking. It seems to be gaining ever so slightly, based on my eyesight and reflexes to record accurately the seconds hand hitting 12.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Alimamy said:


> A photo I snapped yesterday. I really love this watch. It is sized right for me and does about everything I need. Solar quartz is pretty cool!
> 
> I have been wearing it on an Uncle Seiko rubber, which has been my favorite for it. I don't know if I am letting the cat out of the bag or if it will happen, but Uncle Seiko said he's hoping to have a bracelet in a couple months.
> 
> Since others have mentioned good time-keeping I have added my tracking. It seems to be gaining ever so slightly, based on my eyesight and reflexes to record accurately the seconds hand hitting 12.



a long time ago, i mentioned a lot of my watches were spot on and I was outright called a liar and even a moderator deleted my comment. 

thanks for posting this, it proves

1. i'm not crazy
2. i'm not a liar
3. others simply don't know how to wear/manage their watches


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Hey Seiko, make us a 38.5mm chrono version of this 

(Just from a "what if you could change/add one thing to an existing watch" thread. Probably breaking all kinds of watch design rules, and I didn't know what to do with the top hour marker, since it's just a cut triangle now. But a chrono version of this watch would be really sweet).


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

Berner said:


> Has anyone found a Jubilee bracelet to fit your Seiko SNE569P1? I have this watch and want to buy one but not sure if there is a compatible one on the market.
> 
> Also, do you know if the lugs on the SNE569P1 match any of the other Seiko's on the market?


I think it would look great on a Jub...I'm considering the LIW straight-end ("universal fit"). It tapers from 20 to 16:









Islander 20mm Universal Fit Brushed and Polished Solid-Link Watch #BRAC-29


Islander BRAC-29 Brushed and Polished Stainless Steel Bracelet with straight ends. 20mm lug width. Milled Scissor Deployant clasp.




longislandwatch.com


----------



## Strange Days (May 11, 2013)

_patiently awaits for when Namoki has parts to mod these_


----------



## tentimestwenty (Sep 29, 2017)

Great look. Add the blue GMT from the GS Sport and 24 hour rehaut and would be even more awesome.












Robbie_roy said:


> Hey Seiko, make us a 38.5mm chrono version of this
> 
> (Just from a "what if you could change/add one thing to an existing watch" thread. Probably breaking all kinds of watch design rules, and I didn't know what to do with the top hour marker, since it's just a cut triangle now. But a chrono version of this watch would be really sweet).
> View attachment 16920420


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

tentimestwenty said:


> Great look. Add the blue GMT from the GS Sport and 24 hour rehaut and would be even more awesome.
> 
> View attachment 16921377


Yyyyeahhhh buddy, it's busy but I like it! I could see a simple GMT one of these sell like hotcakes.
















By the way, enjoyed your YouTube channel for a while now, I think I found it when you reviewed the PMD56, didn't realize you were on WUS. Do you have this SNE 38.5 solar or thinking about making a review in the future? Keep it up either way!


----------



## Sweatpants (6 mo ago)

What's the bezel insert material? It doesn't look like aluminum.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Sweatpants said:


> What's the bezel insert material? It doesn't look like aluminum.


It looks like aluminium to me.


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

Sweatpants said:


> What's the bezel insert material? It doesn't look like aluminum.


It's not confirmed. It seems to be some sort of composite material. Maybe a ceramic plastic. I really can't tell. Definitely not aluminum.


----------



## JiffPop (Jan 9, 2011)

Anyone else have a stiff bezel? If so, any good fixes? I recently bought the SNE573 and the bezel remains tough to turn despite me running it under warm and soapy water.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Ryan1881 said:


> It looks like aluminium to me.


The consensus was that it was aluminum. I still think it’s some kind of molded plastic or resin of some type. Definitely not ceramic though.


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Decided to make mine look a little more vintage









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

FYI I see Amazon has some of these on sale for $279








Amazon.com: Seiko SNE585 Prospex Men's Watch Silver-Tone 38.5mm Stainless Steel : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Seiko SNE585 Prospex Men's Watch Silver-Tone 38.5mm Stainless Steel and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

JiffPop said:


> Anyone else have a stiff bezel? If so, any good fixes? I recently bought the SNE573 and the bezel remains tough to turn despite me running it under warm and soapy water.


Yes, mine is quite stiff. Can't really wear it on paratrooper elastic because the strap twists before the bezel does.

Probably I'll be moving mine soon actually. Funny because this little guy got me back into Seiko divers, but I don't wear it much anymore because I have four other, more interesting Seiko divers.


----------



## ink3027 (Jun 15, 2017)

Man I love these divers. Great thread.


----------



## JiffPop (Jan 9, 2011)

chesterworks said:


> Yes, mine is quite stiff. Can't really wear it on paratrooper elastic because the strap twists before the bezel does.
> 
> Probably I'll be moving mine soon actually. Funny because this little guy got me back into Seiko divers, but I don't wear it much anymore because I have four other, more interesting Seiko divers.


Thanks for the input! As much as I love the look and feel of the watch on the wrist, the incredibly stiff bezel is a bummer.


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

JiffPop said:


> Thanks for the input! As much as I love the look and feel of the watch on the wrist, the incredibly stiff bezel is a bummer.


Mine is stiff, too. I haven't tried it on this watch, but on other Seiko divers, I've been able to put a drop or two of liquid silicone lube at the gap between the bezel and case, and spin the bezel a few rotations. That helped a lot. The right thing to do would be to remove the bezel and lubricate the o-ring with silicone grease. YRMV, as they say.


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

CubsWin27 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you do that?


----------



## usd97 (May 22, 2021)

Beautiful watches I must say.


----------



## Unomadudwane (Sep 11, 2021)

JiffPop said:


> Anyone else have a stiff bezel? If so, any good fixes? I recently bought the SNE573 and the bezel remains tough to turn despite me running it under warm and soapy water.


Lived with the stiff bezel for 10 months. I had registered my SNE573 with Seiko when I bought it (on line). I took the watch into the Seiko boutique in Melbourne, they agreed to fix the bezel under warranty, saying due to the shortage of Watchmakers, it would take six weeks+. I got it back in four. It's a keeper.


----------



## Bere09 (4 mo ago)

CubsWin27 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would also love to know how you did this.


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

physmatics said:


> Update. After 8 weeks, mine is only 7 seconds ahead. Very happy. I've seen a couple other people in this thread reporting great accuracy on theirs too.
> 
> Also, to whoever was asking how I got the Sinn bracelet on, well, if it makes you feel any better, I can't take it off lol. I bought a tropic strap I wanted to try on, but after two solid 30min attempts, the bracelet won't give. At least it looks great, I just wish it was lighter.
> 
> View attachment 16858736


ive been scanning this thread end to end at bracelet options and have to say the Sinn wins for me


----------



## damrod (3 mo ago)

wpbmike said:


> I think it would look great on a Jub...I'm considering the LIW straight-end ("universal fit"). It tapers from 20 to 16:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hello

it can be done
i have the 569 and some steel bracelet with straight endlink....oyster and jubilee
currently wearing mine on a mn strap


----------



## phahn77 (Aug 20, 2012)

damrod said:


> hello
> 
> it can be done
> i have the 569 and some steel bracelet with straight endlink....oyster and jubilee
> currently wearing mine on a mn strap


Could you share a shot of the straight end link Jubilee if you have a minute sometime?


----------



## damrod (3 mo ago)

phahn77 said:


> Could you share a shot of the straight end link Jubilee if you have a minute sometime?


i will try...with my phone
its st impossible to type on my iPad🙃


----------



## damrod (3 mo ago)

really a strap monster this watch
@385e it was a good deal


----------



## damrod (3 mo ago)

i tested many mn strap


----------



## damrod (3 mo ago)

i tried this jubile bracelet a strapcode for alpinist
but it doesn't work

























maybe a strapcode for srpe/dress kx will work?


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

damrod said:


> i tried this jubile bracelet a strapcode for alpinist
> but it doesn't work
> View attachment 16980411
> 
> ...


sure looks good though! end link spring bars don't line up with holes in the case lugs??

Sent from my scarlet using Tapatalk


----------



## damrod (3 mo ago)

they aligned but it doesn't stayed rigid after that(see 1st pic)
a pity since it looked good

maybe a mm200 bracelet will fit?


----------



## phahn77 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks damrod! Lots of shots and very thorough! Looks great on all of them


----------



## Brane99 (3 mo ago)

Hi guys, I apologize if this was already here but it is mine first time encountering something like this.
Does solar divers 38.5 have thread on crown tube on one side flat (like they were milled)?
I took a picture on mine SNE575 (sorry for bad quality of picture), should it look like this or is this defective?


----------



## phahn77 (Aug 20, 2012)

Here's mine on a Forstner Komfit. True to its name and I'm liking the pairing a lot.


----------



## cjbiker (Feb 14, 2015)

Brane99 said:


> Hi guys, I apologize if this was already here but it is mine first time encountering something like this.
> Does solar divers 38.5 have thread on crown tube on one side flat (like they were milled)?
> I took a picture on mine SNE575 (sorry for bad quality of picture), should it look like this or is this defective?
> View attachment 16982036


Yes, mine looks like that, too. I would assume it's an artifact of the manufacturing process.


----------



## Brane99 (3 mo ago)

cjbiker said:


> Yes, mine looks like that, too. I would assume it's an artifact of the manufacturing process.


Thanks for replay, in the meanwhile i have concated Seiko ADs service and they confiremed that also. I bought mine used on ebay so i was courios is this ok cause again i have never seen this on a thread.


----------



## stratfan95 (Apr 25, 2019)

Has anyone tried an Isofrane on this watch? On one hand, it’s a small watch, so I’m afraid the Isofrane would overpower it. On the other hand, it has pretty chunky lugs that might visually balance it out. Pics would be appreciated


----------



## rob3691 (Jan 24, 2021)

Long time Seiko fan here and very happy with my new 573. This is the Seiko I've been waiting for. It may be time to sell the other watches in my collection and turn this 573 into my "one watch collection".


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I want to buy an SNE583. Unfortunately it’s not sold in Canada, so my only option is to buy online internationally. What does everyone think of the alignment on this one?

The bezel looks 1/2 click off and the chapter ring looks out at the 12 o’clock and 6 o’clock positions. Its tough to tell sometimes from 2D photos if it’s actually misalignment or just the parallax effect. It looks like the watch is slightly canted to the right which might make it look worse than it actually is.
I’ve definitely seen worse alignment issues from Seiko.

Am I just being too picky?


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

stratfan95 said:


> Has anyone tried an Isofrane on this watch? On one hand, it’s a small watch, so I’m afraid the Isofrane would overpower it. On the other hand, it has pretty chunky lugs that might visually balance it out. Pics would be appreciated


I wouldn’t use Isofrane on anything less than a giant breitling, not even the 42mm version of this is big enough. A normal tropic or Hirsch puré should be more than good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gabriel Arce (Dec 13, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> I want to buy an SNE583. Unfortunately it’s not sold in Canada, so my only option is to buy online internationally. What does everyone think of the alignment on this one?
> 
> The bezel looks 1/2 click off and the chapter ring looks out at the 12 o’clock and 6 o’clock positions. Its tough to tell sometimes from 2D photos if it’s actually misalignment or just the parallax effect. It looks like the watch is slightly canted to the right which might make it look worse than it actually is.
> I’ve definitely seen worse alignment issues from Seiko.
> ...


that looks as aligned as my SNE569


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> The bezel looks 1/2 click off and the chapter ring looks out at the 12 o’clock and 6 o’clock positions.


That really is a tough one. I don't think you can tell alignment just in a still photo like this, unfortunately.

All of my 120-click bezels have _some _amount of play, so if I click the bezel to the final 12:00 click, it can technically be in both positions here. I keep it at the right usually (AKA just past the click and then turn the bezel as clockwise as it can go, to avoid no-man's land).

Edit: Ah, see you're more talking about chapter ring, my bad.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah I’m not really worried about the bezel alignment as it can probably be moved into some kind of position that looks close. The chapter ring kind of looks off and I don’t want to deal with returning it if it is.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> Yeah I’m not really worried about the bezel alignment as it can probably be moved into some kind of position that looks close. The chapter ring kind of looks off and I don’t want to deal with returning it if it is.


Sakura checks and sends you the best aligned example. 









Seiko Prospex SBDN077 | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Seiko Prospex SBDN077. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Yeah I’ve bought lots of watches from Sakura and they’ve all had good alignment. But I’d rather get one out of the USA as I’ll pay less customs and duty fees importing it into Canada.

I already have the SNE573, SNE585 and 2 green Certina DS Actions (the 38mm Powermatic 80 auto and the 41mm Precidrive) so I’ll probably just skip the SNE583 I guess.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> Yeah I’ve bought lots of watches from Sakura and they’ve all had good alignment. But I’d rather get one out of the USA as I’ll pay less customs and duty fees importing it into Canada.
> 
> I already have the SNE573, SNE585 and 2 green Certina DS Actions (the 38mm Powermatic 80 auto and the 41mm Precidrive) so I’ll probably just skip the SNE583 I guess.


Hey I've been back and forth on that Certina 38mm green diver. How is it? Do you wear it alot? I just saw Squale release a 38mm watch today as well. 









Supersquale || Squale Official Website







www.squale.ch


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hey I've been back and forth on that Certina 38mm green diver. How is it? Do you wear it alot? I just saw Squale release a 38mm watch today as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Overall I like it. The size is great, not too small, not too big. I’ve always been a fan of the larger 43mm automatic ones, but they were way too big for my 6.5” wrist. I bought one of the 41mm Precidrive Quartz models a few years ago and really like that watch. As for the 38mm, the movement is great (very accurate), but the bracelet was a let down. I had problems with the bracelet pins and waited for months to get replacement parts from the AD. It also doesn’t get the ratcheting clasp that other DS action models have (like the 41mm Precidrive or larger 43mm DS Actions). I still prefer the brighter green on my 41mm Certina DS Action Precidrive which has a better bracelet as well. I have almost 30 watches so it gets worn 1-2 days a month (I usually try rotate through everything I own). Green is one of my favourite colours, but it’s probably not a watch colour for everyone. You can see photos and my experience of the 38mm DS Action in this thread:









New Certina DS Action Diver 38mm


Mine will be here this week, and I bought it to use as a strap monster, so I’ll post some picks. Think it will look good on a green and red Dr No strap. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Nice one, appreciated.




www.watchuseek.com





38mm Certina DS Action









41mm Certina DS Action Precidrive









I’ll probably sell one of these at some point in the future, just haven’t decided which one I’m letting go of as I like different things about both of them. Probably will sell one for sure if I get a Seiko SNE583 down the road.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

The green 38 looks great in that light!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Wore mine today 🙂


----------



## Bernard90 (2 mo ago)

Read the whole thread. Hope someone can help me with two questions.

1. Is it easy to remove the seconds hand? After owning several Rolex watches, I really favor a high accuracy, low maintenance watch without having to set the time. However, still can’t get used to a ticking second hands, would be nice if I can remove this myself with some simple to use tools.

2. Is it easy to exchange the bezel insert? Thinking about buying the black version with an extra spare blue insert. So that gives me the option to have two looks within the same watch. Will it damage the watch if the insert it changed every few months?


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Mine today. Said many times but just love the bezel colour! Been thinking about bracelet swaps but unless someone does a solid endlink job I think I'll keep it stock.









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

fyioska said:


> Mine today. Said many times but just love the bezel colour! Been thinking about bracelet swaps but unless someone does a solid endlink job I think I'll keep it stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like the OEM bracelet, the only thing i did was buy a milled clasp to get rid of that weird divers extension and remove a bit of the jangly sound... i like that sound, but it was just a minor mod. 

this was after i bought the uncle seiko presidential, which i now use on the 42mm version. i also use a shark mesh once in a while on the 38mm.


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Xerxes300 said:


> i like the OEM bracelet, the only thing i did was buy a milled clasp to get rid of that weird divers extension and remove a bit of the jangly sound... i like that sound, but it was just a minor mod.
> 
> this was after i bought the uncle seiko presidential, which i now use on the 42mm version. i also use a shark mesh once in a while on the 38mm.


Mind sharing what clasp you switched it out for? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

rene.r said:


> Mind sharing what clasp you switched it out for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I use this one 









Replacement Clasps (16/18/20)


Uncle's notes If you need a replacement clasp for one of your bracelets, this is the place. I offer the Stainless Steel Push Button Diver Clasp in 18mm and 20mm. PLEASE NOTE: All of my bracelets taper so you will need to measure the bracelet at the clasp to see what size you need. What's...




unclestraps.com


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

great holiday choice


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

wristroll13 said:


> great holiday choice


It looks great on that NATO. I got my black one on a rubber deployant now, fun to switch up.


----------



## Darconi (2 mo ago)

Is it possible to remove the diver extension from the original bracelet or replace it with a regular link? 
Ay additional part is required or not?


Thanks you. 



https://i.postimg.cc/LXJbRk5C/IMG-20221121-134347.jpg


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Darconi said:


> Is it possible to remove the diver extension from the original bracelet or replace it with a regular link?
> Ay additional part is required or not?


no, the piece is attached permanently to the clasp portion. if it was a normal spring bar, i would've done it.


----------



## Darconi (2 mo ago)

Thank you. It makes the bracelet uncomfortable. What aftermarket bracelets would fit this watch? Has anyone tried putting on a mesh milanese or strapcode endmill bracelet and what is it like to wear with them? Do you have pictures of the watch with those bracelets?


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Darconi said:


> Thank you. It makes the bracelet uncomfortable. What aftermarket bracelets would fit this watch? Has anyone tried putting on a mesh milanese or strapcode endmill bracelet and what is it like to wear with them? Do you have pictures of the watch with those bracelets?


I’ll take a photo later but my Seiko SNA411 clasp fit this bracelet perfectly (I had the same diver's extension complaint). So you may not have to replace the whole bracelet too.

Edit: Crummy photo but you get the idea. I measured the width of the last link and it's 18mm, so any 18mm diver's deployant clasp you can find _should _work. I went this route rather than trying to find a whole 'nother bracelet (you can see a lot of us in this thread have tried that with different levels of success).


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I never could decide on whether to get the SNE573, SNE583 or SNE585. So I went with the easiest solution to this dilemma…..









For you green watch lovers, here’s the Seiko SNE583 (in the middle) next to the 41mm Certina DS Action Precidrive (thermo-compensated high accuracy quartz) on the left, and the 38mm Certina DS Action (automatic Powermatic 80) on the right.









SNE583 on the left and 38mm Certina DS Action on the right.









The 41mm Certina DS Action Precidrive on the left and the Seiko SNE583 on the right.









I know I should probably slim down to 1 or 2 green dial divers, but they’re all kind of a different shade of green, right? Plus green is one of my favourite colours and I love all three watches so it will be tough to part with any of them.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice collection 👍. Can you tell us a bit more about the Certina 38mm DS Action auto? How does it compare with the Seiko next to it other than one is auto & the other solar quartz? I have been eyeing for that Certina except I couldn't find it in my local market. Ta.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

KoolKat said:


> Nice collection 👍. Can you tell us a bit more about the Certina 38mm DS Action auto? How does it compare with the Seiko next to it other than one is auto & the other solar quartz? I have been eyeing for that Certina except I couldn't find it in my local market. Ta.


Check out my posts in this thread about the 38mm Certina DS Action:









New Certina DS Action Diver 38mm


Mine will be here this week, and I bought it to use as a strap monster, so I’ll post some picks. Think it will look good on a green and red Dr No strap. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Nice one, appreciated.




www.watchuseek.com





I can answer any other specific questions if you still have some.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> Check out my posts in this thread about the 38mm Certina DS Action:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, I didn't read through this thread properly. Thats exactly what I was looking for and thanks for pointing me to the right direction. Sorry to hear about the pin/endlink looks like this is a QC issue hopefully it gets fixed properly soon as otherwise it is a very nice watch imo. Maybe consider adding a drop of locktite to further secure the pin as a temporary solution until they send you a new endlink? I wish there are more 38mm size auto divers out there.

PS. Can you tell me the L2L length of the Certina 38mm DS Action please?


----------



## Cyranoval (2 mo ago)

tried this watch on the store, you guys think its fit my little 6,2 inch wrist? cant put it properly cause the bracelet so big


















the diameter is fine for me but i thnk the lug to lug is a bit offside?

the next question is, from the bottom of my heart im in love with samurai series, tried this one too, its comfortable enough and amaze me how it look in real pict, but when i put on my wrist its way too big like this :




























really need your advice for me to decide my first seiko watch, thanks!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Cyranoval said:


> tried this watch on the store, you guys think its fit my little 6,2 inch wrist? cant put it properly cause the bracelet so big
> 
> View attachment 17058972
> 
> ...


The close-up wrist shots always make a watch look larger than it is. The Samurai looks good in the last photo on the wider shot of your whole arm. Despite being a fairly large watch, it still wears pretty good. I’ve been close to buying a Samurai a few times, however, they just seemed kind of big and heavy and were on the outer fringes of what I can pull off on my 6.5” wrist. That white King Samurai is definitely my favourite Samurai, but I have yet to find one in person that doesn’t have a horribly misaligned chapter ring which caused me to give up the search.

I think you can pull off either of them based on the last photo. The solar would probably be more comfortable due to its lighter weight, thinner profile and smaller dimensions. Outside of a watch forum, no one out in the real world will care whether your watch looks too big. Life is short, wear what you like. Can’t really do much to change your wrist size anyhow (other than maybe gaining a ton of weight).


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Cyranoval said:


> tried this watch on the store, you guys think its fit my little 6,2 inch wrist? cant put it properly cause the bracelet so big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a Samurai, SRPC93, I have a 6.5 inch wrist and found it slightly big.


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

Cyranoval said:


> really need your advice for me to decide my first seiko watch,


Echo mi6's thoughts, think you can make either work! I have a 6.6" wrist and if I take the photo too close, the 38.5 Solar looks big on me too (even though I wore an SKX and other 42's just fine). 

My green one says hi from a post Thanksgiving walk the other day:


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> I never could decide on whether to get the SNE573, SNE583 or SNE585. So I went with the easiest solution to this dilemma…..
> View attachment 17055350
> 
> 
> ...


I like your solution ! When in doubt, just get both or all the options. This way you don't lose sleep at night!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

KoolKat said:


> Oops, I didn't read through this thread properly. Thats exactly what I was looking for and thanks for pointing me to the right direction. Sorry to hear about the pin/endlink looks like this is a QC issue hopefully it gets fixed properly soon as otherwise it is a very nice watch imo. Maybe consider adding a drop of locktite to further secure the pin as a temporary solution until they send you a new endlink? I wish there are more 38mm size auto divers out there.
> 
> PS. Can you tell me the L2L length of the Certina 38mm DS Action please?


The bracelet got fixed, it just was a 3 month wait for parts unfortunately. I detailed the fix later on in the thread, but they ended up sending me a whole new bracelet as the parts were back ordered that I needed. The lug to lug is about 46mm I believe, but it does have protruding end links that extend the lug to lug length if that bothers you.









New Certina DS Action Diver 38mm


Took some precise measurements of it today and the results are quite surprising. The lug to lug of the watch is actually 45mm and not 46mm as stated. The male endlinks extend it to 51mm, but it feels looks and feels less than that, as the gold centre links blend in with your skin tone and the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> The bracelet got fixed, it just was a 3 month wait for parts unfortunately. I detailed the fix later on in the thread, but they ended up sending me a whole new bracelet as the parts were back ordered that I needed. The lug to lug is about 46mm I believe, but it does have protruding end links that extend the lug to lug length if that bothers you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you got it fixed in the end (abeit the wait) ... at least you get an extra bracelet so its not too bad. Thanks for the extra info.


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

Cyranoval said:


> tried this watch on the store, you guys think its fit my little 6,2 inch wrist? cant put it properly cause the bracelet so big
> 
> View attachment 17058972
> 
> ...


I feel you. I once had a guilded turtle that I loved and felt the same way. Shots from afar look ok, close up shots look too big. In the end I gave it up because the watch is primarily for my own enjoy and I couldn’t stand it looking so big on my wrist. So yeah, like the others said, probably nobody else cares so you just do you.

for the record, I found my SNE573just nice for my 6.1” wrist.


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

an earlier poster shared some info around the hollow end links speedmaster bracelets on Uncle Seiko that fit the SNEs, kindly highlighting in the attached image which would work. I found a 25% discount code MERCY2022 so jumped on the US1171 Bracelet. Sharing here in case others were interested. Purchased a few days ago so not sure if the code still works, give it a try. Will post photos on the watch once received.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Has anybody found a source for aftermarket bezel inserts for the 38.5. I'd like to replace the oem with a ceramic or sapphire insert.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

Xerxes300 said:


> No, it’s the Tudor us1450
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m case some new joiners haven’t seen older posts, I just want to clarify the uncle seiko hack.

The US1450 President Bracelet (Tudor Black Bay 58), works but you have to use the seikos hollow end links. This is what it looks like (see my quoted post)

There are other hacks where you have to bend the end links but I find that a bit too intrusive.


----------



## Dave in Gig Harbor (Oct 1, 2015)

Cyranoval said:


> tried this watch on the store, you guys think its fit my little 6,2 inch wrist? cant put it properly cause the bracelet so big
> 
> View attachment 17058972
> 
> ...


Bought this King Samurai and put it on a Long Island Watch bracelet. It looks stunning and very high end on the bracelet.


----------



## Lord Sandwich (7 mo ago)

Disco240 said:


> View attachment 17059477


This looks so good. What bracelet is that?


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

Lord Sandwich said:


> This looks so good. What bracelet is that?


Shark mesh from eBay


----------



## Lord Sandwich (7 mo ago)

Disco240 said:


> Shark mesh from eBay


Thanks!


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

I had one, sold it to a member here and ended up buying another one. This one is a birthday present for my son.


----------



## stratfan95 (Apr 25, 2019)

Just put mine on a Borealis rubber strap


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

CubsWin27 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice patina. Is that a new model or a mod ? If so, how did you get that nice patina on a new watch?


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

Xerxes300 said:


> I’m case some new joiners haven’t seen older posts, I just want to clarify the uncle seiko hack.
> 
> The US1450 President Bracelet (Tudor Black Bay 58), works but you have to use the seikos hollow end links. This is what it looks like (see my quoted post)
> 
> There are other hacks where you have to bend the end links but I find that a bit too intrusive.


confirming the Uncle Seiko hollow end link Speedmaster 20mm bracelets fit, no need to swap with Seiko end links like the Tudor bracelet. Here it is, the president style one. I will say though, for the money this bracelet cost, I expected better quality. Feels rattly like a standard cheap Seiko bracelet and lots of movement with the links and stretch. Was expecting something more solid for such a popular brand to be honest. Looks good from far, is light and comfortable, just doesn't feel of high quality.


----------



## benoni47 (1 mo ago)

I can imagine that the SNE569 would look really good with the super engineer bracelet. Only the very thick bezel puts me off buying it.

I think I'll go and have a look at it tomorrow. The Save The Ocean model SPB297 with solar quartz or alternatively with a 4Hz movement would have been really great. But as it is, I'm really undecided.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

benoni47 said:


> I can imagine that the SNE569 would look really good with the super engineer bracelet. Only the very thick bezel puts me off buying it.
> 
> I think I'll go and have a look at it tomorrow. The Save The Ocean model SPB297 with solar quartz or alternatively with a 4Hz movement would have been really great. But as it is, I'm really undecided.



i'm a little confused by your comment... what do you mean "thick" bezel? on a SNE569.

Seiko Solar Diver SBDJ053
Crown 6.5mm
Lug to lug 49mm
3-9 46mm including crown
12-6 42mm
Lugs 20mm
Width 11.5mm
Weight 124 grams on uncle seikos presidential

Seiko Solar Diver SBDN069 = SNE569
Crown 6mm
Lug to lug 46mm
3-9 42mm including crown
12-6 38mm
Lugs 20mm
Width 11mm
Weight 107 grams on uncle seikos presidential


----------



## benoni47 (1 mo ago)

Xerxes300 said:


> i'm a little confused by your comment... what do you mean "thick" bezel? on a SNE569.


I find the proportions of the bezel and case a little unbalanced in the pictures. Take a look at the SPB297:


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

benoni47 said:


> I find the proportions of the bezel and case a little unbalanced in the pictures. Take a look at the SPB297:



oh, i see what you mean, visually it looks thick to you. physically is tiny.

the SPB is $1000 watch though.... you can't compare $300 vs $1000. the SNE is just a fun little throw around watch... not an Award winner in design.


----------



## benoni47 (1 mo ago)

Xerxes300 said:


> oh, i see what you mean, visually it looks thick to you. physically is tiny.
> 
> the SPB is $1000 watch though.... you can't compare $300 vs $1000. the SNE is just a fun little throw around watch... not an Award winner in design.
> 
> ...


I think your beautiful pictures support my assumption. The bezel looks a bit clunky and cheap from the side because it's thicker and doesn't flatten out at the edges. The smaller diameter reinforces the impression. And that's in comparison to the SNE591, which is in the same price range.

A comparable watch would be the Hamilton
Khaki Navy Scuba Quartz. The bezel looks better there, too.

Edith changed the picture.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

benoni47 said:


> I think your beautiful pictures support my assumption. The bezel looks a bit clunky and cheap from the side because it's thicker and doesn't flatten out at the edges. The smaller diameter reinforces the impression. And that's in comparison to the SNE591, which is in the same price range.
> 
> A comparable watch would be the Hamilton
> Khaki Navy Scuba Quartz. The bezel looks better there, too.


i wouldn't call it clunky, i would call it robust...easy to grip with wet hands or gloves. i have other watches with coin edge bezels and they're hard to grip with wet hands or gloves...


----------



## suprmoto (Oct 18, 2010)

Artbrz said:


> Found a versatile strap. Had this in my Mako but it sure looks good on this
> View attachment 16502768
> 
> View attachment 16502766
> ...


This looks awesome! Which strap is this?


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

suprmoto said:


> This looks awesome! Which strap is this?











Classic Navy Blue Sailcloth Watch Strap with Navy Blue Stitching


Artem watch straps are the most comfortable sailcloth straps on the market. Available in five unique stitching colours and four convenient sizes.




artemstraps.com


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

.


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

Sandy coloured nato bringing out that vintage seadweller vibe


----------



## EchoCanyon (May 25, 2020)

sirjohnk said:


> That's my IG post. There was a bit of trial and error to getting this bracelet fitted....
> The Ginault bracelet is a perfect fit against the top side of the case and in terms of the location of the spring bar holes, BUT because of the Seiko's stepped case cutaway on the underside, the bracelet will rotate upwards if left as is. I fixed this by inserting a small shim between the lower edge of the bracelet and the case whilst attaching the bracelet.
> The shim was a small strip cut from the keeper of a rubber watch band.
> Once I got it all together the fit is perfect and rock solid, but it was little tricky to do, so I don't see this bracelet coming off anytime soon!
> ...


did you have to leave the shim in? Or were you able to take it out?


----------



## Lut91 (Jan 18, 2016)

Finally pull trigger on SNE569.... My spb 239 is gonna sit for a while.. still looking for a perfect strap.. look like a strap monster


----------



## tenderfoot (Jul 6, 2017)

stratfan95 said:


> Just put mine on a Borealis rubber strap
> 
> View attachment 17084507
> 
> ...


Borealis was out of stock for 20mm last I checked!


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

tenderfoot said:


> Borealis was out of stock for 20mm last I checked!











Borealis Vulcanized Rubber Strap 20mm Black


Buy Borealis Vulcanized Rubber Strap 20mm Black for only $39.50 at Borealis Watch Company!




www.borealiswatch.com


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Lut91 said:


> Finally pull trigger on SNE569.... My spb 239 is gonna sit for a while.. still looking for a perfect strap.. look like a strap monster
> View attachment 17109502
> 
> 
> ...


How do these 2 compare ? The spb looks great


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

the uncle Seiko hollow end link speedmaster bracelet fits and looks amazing. Not sold on the quality though. For that money I would've hoped for solid steel links and less bracelet stretch


----------



## lalalalala69 (14 d ago)

wristroll13 said:


> the uncle Seiko hollow end link speedmaster bracelet fits and looks amazing. Not sold on the quality though. For that money I would've hoped for solid steel links and less bracelet stretch


Do you have the ref of this bracelet ?
Thanks a lot


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

Apparently all the Uncle Seiko Speedmaster hollow end link, 20mm lug width bracelets will fit this. Below is the one I bought. Looks fantastic, just wish it was more solid for this kind of money.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

wristroll13 said:


> Apparently all the Uncle Seiko Speedmaster hollow end link, 20mm lug width bracelets will fit this. Below is the one I bought. Looks fantastic, just wish it was more solid for this kind of money.


This is absolutely no improvement over the stock bracelet. Why waste the money?


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> This is absolutely no improvement over the stock bracelet. Why waste the money?


Eh I can understand it. Swapping straps/bracelets is fun and the easiest “mod” you can do. There are some things I’d want to change about the stock bracelet but I still went back to that after trying an Uncle Seiko and countless straps.


----------



## Lut91 (Jan 18, 2016)

Mustang1972 said:


> How do these 2 compare ? The spb looks great


They both looks great ... But on my 6.5 inch SNE579 really hug the wrist because of the lug to lug distance.. but seiko really have that magical touch when its on the wrist.. really love them both.. its on my wrist since day 1...


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Lut91 said:


> They both looks great ... But on my 6.5 inch SNE579 really hug the wrist because of the lug to lug distance.. but seiko really have that magical touch when its on the wrist.. really love them both.. its on my wrist since day 1...


Thanks for the reply so do you prefer the SNE then if you can only keep one ? Is the SPB better made and better looking but doesn't wear as well ?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Robbie_roy said:


> Eh I can understand it. Swapping straps/bracelets is fun and the easiest “mod” you can do. There are some things I’d want to change about the stock bracelet but I still went back to that after trying an Uncle Seiko and countless straps.


The Uncle Seiko speedmaster bracelet is even worse as you lose the negative end links the factory bracelet has. I’m still holding out hope some one will make either compatible solid piece end links that work with the factory bracelet or hopefully Marc from LIW makes an aftermarket one. I ordered green and blue straps for my SNE583/585 for now. The Uncle Seiko bracelet is complete garbage for $90 USD.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> The Uncle Seiko speedmaster bracelet is even worse as you lose the negative end links the factory bracelet has. I’m still holding out hope some one will make either compatible solid piece end links that work with the factory bracelet or hopefully Marc from LIW makes an aftermarket one. I ordered green and blue straps for my SNE583/585 for now. The Uncle Seiko bracelet is complete garbage for $90 USD.


US Straps weren't too good either when I had them. Which green and blue straps did you go with ?


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> This is absolutely no improvement over the stock bracelet. Why waste the money?


Mine came on the stock rubber. I expected a better quality bracelet with uncle seiko, considering the price and that it was made for a Speedy, unfortunately I was wrong lol


----------



## Lut91 (Jan 18, 2016)

Mustang1972 said:


> Thanks for the reply so do you prefer the SNE then if you can only keep one ? Is the SPB better made and better looking but doesn't wear as well ?


If i can only keep one.. il keep the SNE.. in terms of the case toughness ... Its less likely to scratch for both of the watch SNE have the brushed finish and less mirror finish and of course SPB have more resistant and its own shine because of the diashield coating ,btw i dont pamper my watch, i just wear them.. it s not like it doesnt wear well,the SPB when its on my wrist its a bit hangging maybe the lug to lug and my small wrist.


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Lut91 said:


> If i can only keep one.. il keep the SNE.. in terms of the case toughness ... Its less likely to scratch for both of the watch SNE have the brushed finish and less mirror finish and of course SPB have more resistant and its own shine because of the diashield coating ,btw i dont pamper my watch, i just wear them.. it s not like it doesnt wear well,the SPB when its on my wrist its a bit hangging maybe the lug to lug and my small wrist.


Thanks for the reply how big is your wrist please ?


----------



## Lut91 (Jan 18, 2016)

Mustang1972 said:


> Thanks for the reply how big is your wrist please ?


Its around 6.5 inch


----------



## Mustang1972 (Sep 17, 2017)

Lut91 said:


> Its around 6.5 inch
> View attachment 17129439
> View attachment 17129440


Great thanks for the pics both seem to fit your wrist well even though pics make look bigger. The SNE seems to fit little better though.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Ryan1881 said:


> US Straps weren't too good either when I had them. Which green and blue straps did you go with ?


Don’t have them yet. Bought the off Ebay I’ll post pics when they arrive.

For the green I got the strap from the SRPF83 43mm Tuna.


https://www.mastersintime.com/seiko-prospex-tuna-green-silicone-strap-r03l011j0.htm











And for the blue I ordered the strap from the Save The Ocean SRPH77 43mm Tuna.


https://www.mastersintime.com/seiko-prospex-blue-silicone-strap-r03l017j0.htm











Hoping the colours match OK. I’ll probably put my black SNE573 on one of the bracelets and keep the SNE583/585 on their respective colour matched Seiko straps.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

On Tropic


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

I just received my SNE569 today and I happen to have the Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice (BoR) bracelet for the Speedmaster.

For those that have added this bracelet, did it require any modification? I haven't seen anybody mention any modification required so I assume it was a direct drop-in fit. When I attached the bracelet's hollow endlinks it does rotate a bit. It looks like I might have to pinch the hollow endlink to make it squeeze the bottom of the watch case.


----------



## 356746 (May 9, 2014)

mauserfan said:


> Has anybody found a source for aftermarket bezel inserts for the 38.5. I'd like to replace the oem with a ceramic or sapphire insert.


I'm also looking for an after market bezel


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Seiko Sunday with the SNE585P1


----------



## CoachRockne (Dec 16, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> The Uncle Seiko speedmaster bracelet is even worse as you lose the negative end links the factory bracelet has. I’m still holding out hope some one will make either compatible solid piece end links that work with the factory bracelet or hopefully Marc from LIW makes an aftermarket one. I ordered green and blue straps for my SNE583/585 for now. The Uncle Seiko bracelet is complete garbage for $90 USD.


Not sure why the hating on the US bracelets. Ok a little high priced, and sure we'd all prefer solid end links custom made for these SNEs, but "complete garbage" is a little harsh. I've been quite happy with mine on the US BoR:


----------

